# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  **CrazyInSane's WILD tutorial!!**

## CrazyInSane

CrazyInSane's
 WILD TECHNIQUE!
*CUSTOM ALARM NOISE* Wake-initiated Lucid Dream (CANWILD)
——_A very easy and successful alternative to WBTB and DEILD_—— _ 

Three (3) easy steps to an almost-guaranteed WILD every morning using a special technique that doesn't require a disruptive WBTB!_

_*******************************__
Yes, you CAN-WILD!!!
_ ***************************
————————————————————————————————————————————  Introduction:

Hey all. I've been a member here since 2006, but haven't posted much lately. I've recently gotten back into the habit of LDing, and am now at a stage where I can have a WILD every night if I choose to do so. I've dubbed this WILD method the _CANWILD_ (custom alarm noise wake-induced lucid dream) technique, because it uses a custom version of an alarm clock to induce almost _guaranteed_ WILDs. This method _does not_ incorporate WBTB (wake-back to bed). This method follows the same idea as the _DEILD_ (dream-exit induced lucid dream) technique, but doesn't rely on the rare occurrence of a conscious exiting from a dream; it relies instead on the rock-solid custom alarm clock method, resulting in success almost *every time* if you follow the steps listed below.

The method is simple: after being asleep for most of the night, you will wake up the mind, but not the body. This is done by a setting a "custom alarm clock" to ring an hour or so before you usually wake up. The "custom alarm" (detailed below) _stops ringing automatically_, without the user needing to move at all to turn it off. The best part about this method is that it usually only takes up to 1 minute or less to enter a WILD dream after you wake up from the alarm and start the technique. This is because your body will still be in sleep paralysis, allowing for you to skip the entire relaxation phase you would normally do in a WBTB WILD.

To clarify: the difference between the custom alarm clock and a normal alarm clock is that the normal alarm clock will continue ringing until you move and shut it off (or press the "snooze" button), but since the CANWILD method requires that you *NOT MOVE AT ALL* (or at least as little as possible) when the alarm rings, you will need a "custom alarm clock", which is an alarm that will ring a sound for about 3 seconds, then fall completely silent. It's basically like replicating a random noise that wakes you up, except this is an _intentional noise_.

There is only one _prerequisite_ to my method that is required. Instead of a normal alarm clock, you will need a custom alarm clock that will go off like a normal alarm, but will *stop on its own* _without_ you having to move to get up and turn it off. It is very important to this technique that you not move (or move as little as possible) after the alarm goes off, meaning it has to stop on its own. It is thus required that you have either a PC or iPod* in your bedroom to play the custom alarm. Or, if you can find an actual physical alarm clock that has this feature, all the better. I've been unable to find one thus far. **As an alternative to this prerequisite, you can ask your bed partner to turn off your regular alarm when it sounds off. Also ask them to avoid moving or making any noise after doing so.**

(PC users, click here for my recommended custom alarm software "_Easy MP3 Alarm Clock_", and you can also right-click here for the MP3 audio file I use as the alarm sound. Ensure that you adjust your PC's settings so that it *doesn't go into "sleep" mode* during the night, as this will prevent the alarm from going off.)

(iPod users... see the bottom of this post for more information)

So, without further ado... here's my technique:

————————————————————

STEP 1 — *Set your custom alarm clock (such as the "Easy MP3 Alarm Clock" or an iPod auto-stop alarm) to wake you up about 15–60 minutes before you normally wake up. Alternatively, set your normal alarm and ask your bed partner to be the one to turn it off.*


In this step, you simply want to set your custom alarm so that it wakes you up approximately 15–60 minutes before you normally have to wake up. You can set it for earlier, but this period is best to guarantee that you are in *an active REM sleep period*, which is very important to dreams and WILDing. Your REMs are their most active in the morning when you wake up (as you can probably tell from the almost-guaranteed dreams you have if you hit the snooze button). Anyway, when waking up to the alarm, it is best if nobody else will be shuffling about when the alarm goes off, because we do not want any sound disruptions to hamper your efforts.

If you have the "_Easy MP3_" clock, follow these instructions to set it up:

1. Open the program

2. Click "Browse..."

3. Select the MP3 file from your desktop or use your own custom MP3/WAV file that is preferably 4 seconds or less long (MP3 download link here)  <--right click

4. Click "Test" to test it out. *The audio file will open in your default media player. The file may automatically loop itself, but just change the "repeat" or "loop" settings in your media player to prevent this. (In Windows Media Player, go to the "Play" tab, and uncheck the "Repeat" option)*

5. Set the alarm to wake you up preferably about 15 minutes to 1 hour before you normally wake up in the morning (i.e. 7:00 if you need to wake up at 8:00) and voila!


STEP 2 — *Wake up from your custom alarm. It is vital in this step that you do not move, or move as little as possible, as you do not want to exit sleep paralysis. If you move too much, you will need to WILD from the very beginning like in WBTB, which may take up to an hour to complete.*

Once your alarm goes off and it hopefully stops ringing within 3 seconds (if the settings are all correct), you will be conscious in your head, but you must intentionally prevent your body from moving. As soon as you become conscious, make sure to immediately remember not to move your body. It may take a few nights to get this down, or you might get it the first time (I did). Within seconds after the alarm stops and you stay completely still, your body should start to tingle and you will be re-entering sleep. This is the same thing that happens when you normally wake up from an alarm and then go back for a quick "snooze" and fall asleep dreaming within seconds, except this time you're _intentionally staying conscious_, meaning you will basically be WILDing with the ability to skip the hardest step (the relaxation phase).

Many have pointed out to me that it must be hard to keep the body almost completely still when the alarm wakes you up. The truth is, it's very easy. Your body will be so relaxed that you will not have any itch to move it whatsoever. Think of it this way — when your alarm goes off on a normal morning do you _ever really want to move at all_ to turn it off? No? Well the custom alarm prevents you from needing to move, meaning you'll be happy all-around not to have to move. And your LDing efforts will be all the easier because of it. Trust me, you will reach the transition phase within seconds if you follow these instructions. The key is to *keep your mind fully conscious, while limiting bodily movement*. This will "trick" your body into re-entering the sleep/dream state almost immediately because not only are you _still in sleep paralysis_ because you haven't moved yet, but your body also_ thinks you are unconscious_ because you haven't moved.

STEP 3 — *Transitioning to the sleep/dream state. This is obviously the rewarding part, yet, as with any other WILD method, is probably the hardest part to get through without failing (especially in your first few attempts). But as long as you can get to this stage, you're doing excellent.*

Although this step can still be somewhat difficult for beginners, it's usually not near as hard as most other WILD methods (such as WBTB) because you're already relaxed and ready to sleep. Additionally with my method (as opposed to WBTB), you don't need to go through the entire relaxation phase and waste about 1 hour only to fail. At least with my method, if you fail, you've only wasted a few minutes and you didn't need to wake up in the middle of the night and screw up your sleep pattern.

Okay. So the alarm has gone off, you've "woken up" in your head, you have ensured not to move your physical body, and you wait. Within a minute or less, if all goes well, you should begin to feel the signs of transitioning. You may get tingling sensations, a feeling of swirling into oblivion, or a variety of other sensations you probably know all about by now. 

From this point, there are various ways to complete the transition. You can "roll over" your dream body into the dream world, you can "sit up" in your dream bed, you can jump into the dream scene, or you can even transition your way into the dream world through *tinnitus*, which is how I often do it (tinnitus is the ringing noise in your ears that often intensifies at the point of transition).

If for some reason you never reach the transition phase, it would usually mean _one of three (3) things_: Either you've moved too much since the alarm went off, you're too excited and pumped up, or you're not in REM sleep (usually this would happen if you didn't get enough sleep or set the alarm too early... I'd recommend at least 6 hours sleep before waking).

Once you've gotten past this point, you've made it! Now it's just a matter of mastering *stabilization and dream control*, both of which are outlined in various other great tutorials on this site. In particular, see this post-transition stabilization tutorial from Dreamview.com's _Dream Guide Team_. 

————————————————————
Benefits of CANWILD over other methods:

 *Benefits over other WILD methods:*

  — No WBTB, meaning no disruptive waking up in the middle of the night. The main reason people avoid WILDing (or lucid dreaming in general) is because it disrupts their sleep pattern and requires too much effort. The CANWILD method avoids these nuisances altogether, allowing you to wake up almost right on schedule as you normally would.
  — Takes advantage of the REM-heavy pre-wake morning period. Your REM cycles are at their longest near morning, thus increasing dream vividness and likelihood.
  — Repeatable each and every night, because you’re not losing any sleep, wasting any time, nor doing anything that requires special pre-planned activity. CANWILD allows for easy application of trial-and-error on a nightly basis without disruption.
  — Increased likelihood that you will remember your WILDs more vividly long-term, because you will be waking up permanently for the day shortly after you experience them. This is opposed to WBTB WILDs, where you would likely be going back to sleep for several more hours after your WILD, meaning you may forget the dream when you wake up later in the morning. Doing WILDs during a daytime nap has the same benefit.
  — Allows you to skip the infamous and difficult “relaxation phase” of WILDing, and gets you right to the important part: the wake/sleep transition. The relaxation phase is often cited as the biggest obstacle to successful WILDing, with things as simple as throat swallowing impeding progress.

*Benefits over the similar DEILD method:*

  — The CANWILD method, unlike with DEILD, is reliable in that it will do what it needs to do every time you attempt. DEILD’s exiting from a dream consciously is unreliable; it might happen, it might not. CANWILD’s alarm ensures that you will wake up when you need to, and that you will become consciously aware.
  — DEILD can have bad timing. Let’s say you awaken from a dream 2 minutes before your normal alarm is ready to ring in the morning. If you get into a LD successfully, your alarm will wake you from it. With CANWILD, the only alarm that will be going off is the one involved in the technique itself.
  — CANWILD is better than DEILD for people who more interested in achieving effortless and on-demand WILDs. With the DEILD method, you must work on DILD-related dream recall, reality checks, and other pre-sleep methods to increase the likelihood that you will consciously exit a dream. With CANWILD, the alarm does all the work; you don’t need to do any advanced preparation.

************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————————
************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************

**iPod users — there may be an alarm clock app that allows for the auto-stop alarm feature, but this hasn't been confirmed yet. The built-in alarm does not have this feature. For the time being, I recommend searching the app store to see if you can find an alarm app that would allow for a non-infinite loop alarm sound to go off. There is a $0.99 app that may have the feature (called "_Alarm Clock Pro_"), but I haven't tested it out yet. If you're willing to pay  for and test it, let us know the results. Otherwise, we need to get someone to create an LD iPod app for us!

I hope you've all enjoyed this tutorial, and I invite you to PLEASE ask me if you have any questions, or if there are any corrections you think are necessary to the tutorial.
_
Thank you very much for reading, and good luck to all!

_*©2009 CrazyInSane. All rights reserved.
Permission granted to copy freely in electronic form, provided the work is not modified or revised, and is 
properly credited. Please contact ([email protected]) for permission to use in any other manner.*

----------


## iwrestledabearonce

OMG.... This is the Best tech. Ive heard of, i might actually get my first LD Thanks to this, ill post my results in the morning!

----------


## CrazyInSane

Thanks for the reply, Bearwrestler! Looking forward to hearing about your results in the morning. Keep us posted.

Oh, and while I'm posting, I'll just remind all new users that I'll be happy to answer any questions about LDing, even if they're not related to this technique. I've been LDing for years now and haven't really had the chance to share the knowledge I've gained through the years. So just ask if you have any questions about anything LD-related. :smiley:

----------


## iwrestledabearonce

Well now, i have to find a different alarm for my comp cause the one you linked wont play any sound files, so ill download a new one and try it.

----------


## CrazyInSane

Did you follow the instructions listed above? What is your default music player? The audio should open up in your default player; I would recommend setting Windows Media Player as the default. It's a bit inconvenient that the audio file doesn't just play natively in the Alarm Clock software itself, but it was the only software I could find with an option to *NOT* have the audio loop infinitely, which is what we definitely need to avoid. 

It works fine for me, let me know if you need more help getting it to work.

----------


## iwrestledabearonce

Ahh i got it, it opens in my windows media player, i turn loop off and bingo, one time only alarm clock. Now the real question will i wake up to this when it only goes off one time?

----------


## CrazyInSane

The audio file I use works well for me, it's kind of just a loud obnoxious crescendo sound that lasts about 3 seconds. You can use whatever you like, but I recommend a timeframe of about 3-5 seconds for the sound. That should wake you up no problem, but if not just lengthen it next time around. Usually we wake up from the very first blare of our regular alarm clocks, so, just make sure to crank the volume!

----------


## iwrestledabearonce

Alright, Ill let you know after school in the morning, ive got class until 11:30. I hope this works.

----------


## Puffin

Wow, sounds promising; I'll be sure to try this! One problem though: I'm not sure how to get the mp3 to work for me on an ipod (how do I set it?). I also don't have a proper alarm clock that turns off by itself, nor do I have a computer in my room for it to play off like that.

----------


## CrazyInSane

Thanks for the reply Demara. I realized that this could be a problem; it's unfortunate that there aren't regular alarm clocks that have this feature. I guess they didn't have WILDing in mind when they manufactured them.  :tongue2:  

Anyway, as for your particular situation, I also have an iPod but I can't find it at the moment. I do wonder if they have any customizable alarm clock apps available in the app store? There must be one that allows for you to play a specific MP3 as your alarm (meaning you'll be able to use a short, 3-second MP3 file as the alarm). 

I'll do some research on iPod apps (perhaps you can too) and get back to you on that. Does the regular iPod alarm have any such feature? I doubt it, since you're asking about it.  :tongue2:  Either way, let me find my iPod and I'll get back to you. Excellent question though, because most people don't have PCs readily available in their room.

----------


## CrazyInSane

Found my iPod. Also found a possible app candidate.

It's called "_Alarm Clock_", from iHandySoft Corporation. You can add your own MP3 as the alarm, but unfortunately this feature is only available with the $0.99 version, not the free version. So I can't test it to see if the $0.99 version will loop your MP3 or not. We don't want looping, that will defeat the purpose. You can download the app if you're willing to invest, just search "Alarm Clock" in the app store and let us know what happens. There may be other free alternatives out there, but I wasn't able to find any off the bat.

http://www.ihandysoft.com/alarmclock/

Just to ensure everyone understands, this technique will be hard to pull off unless you have a PC in your room (or an iPod, pending our app findings). This is because regular alarm clocks don't usually come with any feature that prevents the alarm from looping until you turn it off yourself. We either need to lobby for these to get manufactured, or figure out how to create a homemade alarm clock system.

----------


## MistowBubbows

Should I use headphones if I'm going the computer version?

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Should I use headphones if I'm going the computer version?



It's up to you, I don't. It's too annoying to sleep with headphones on, IMO. And this method can be done every night, because it doesn't disrupt your sleep pattern in any way. So I'd say just do it normally through your speakers. Since the alarm will be ringing near the morning hours, it will have no problem waking you up.

----------


## evildoctor

Thanks Crazyinsane!

I will try this.

I also have some tips for IPOD users :-

1) The alram function alows you to sepcify a PLAYLIST instead of a sound/beep. Therefore all we need is a short 3-5 second audio file to place in the play list.

2) I dont sleep with headphones - I use a SleepSonic pillow - basically stereo speakers you can put in your pillow case or even under your pillow. These you plug into your IPOD and I already use the alarm feature to play a playlist of binaural beats after 4-5 hours.

3) YOu can record a short MP3 using a digital voice recorder. I use one to record my dreams anyway. I will make a short recording - something like "WAKE UP, WAKE UP, DONT MOVE, ITS WILD TIME".

I will try this when Im back at home (im on a trip right now).

Well done again CRazyinsane - im jazzed - this sounds promising

----------


## Motumz

This sounds great  :smiley:  I really think this is the technique that will get me my first LD!  ::D:  I really wish I knew this last night. I'm really anxious for a LD.

Thanks for the great tutorial!  ::D:

----------


## AngelZlayer

This alarm clock might be something. I've read about it here (scroll down to center), and it said that it has an auto-stop function. I have no idea if you can set it to 3 seconds though, but I'm thinking about buying it.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Thanks Crazyinsane!



You're welcome!  :smiley: 





> I also have some tips for IPOD users :-
> 
> 1) The alram function alows you to sepcify a PLAYLIST instead of a sound/beep. Therefore all we need is a short 3-5 second audio file to place in the play list.



Really? Hmm, interesting. I checked out my iPod's alarm clock settings yesterday, but I must have missed this. Are you talking a regular iPod or an iPhone/iPod touch? I have an iPod touch. Anyway, thanks for pointing this out, I'll be checking my iPod again when I get home to figure it out.





> This sounds great  I really think this is the technique that will get me my first LD!  I really wish I knew this last night. I'm really anxious for a LD.
> 
> Thanks for the great tutorial!



Thanks for the praise, Motumz! I really hope you are able to find success with this method. Be sure to update us on your attempts, and ask any questions you may have. Look forward to hearing from you again.





> This alarm clock might be something. I've read about it here (scroll down to center), and it said that it has an auto-stop function. I have no idea if you can set it to 3 seconds though, but I'm thinking about buying it.



Yes, that product definitely looks promising, Angel. If you do decide to purchase it, let us know whether it offers the type of functionality we need for this technique. But if you have an iPod, maybe you should hold off on the purchase until we can figure out what options are possible with an iPod. Thanks for pointing this product out for us.

----------


## Sora

I'll definitly try this, it'S not rly a WILD at all, pretty much the same thing as a DEILD, but you induce the dream exit :3. I've done this before looking at this thread with my iPhone, but never succeded, I was always moving and I was doing it to early in the night I think. 

Whoever have a Iphone or iPod touch, you can set an Event in your calendar and you ask it to notice you 5 mins before the event, make it repeat daily, and it'll ring for about 3-4 second and then shut, you don't even need an apps.

I also use my iPod nano sometimes, the alarm is about 5sec long, but it's quite an annoying sound lol.

Anyway, great tut, I'll give you feedbacks =D

----------


## DreamBaby

I will try this later thank you it seems good  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

Thanks.

I got an interesting idea.
Maybe, since you have to wake up a bit earlier than you normally do, you could subtract 30-40 minutes off of the amount of sleep you get.

ex. I sleep from 10:00 PM to 7:00 AM every night. So, this is 9 hours of sleep. Subtract 30 minutes = 8:30 minutes.

Create a quiet, no-sound song (in this case it'd be 8 hours and 30 minutes) for your ipod, and in the last 3-4 seconds of the song, put your personal alarm in (ex. using windows movie maker and making it an mp3).

Could that work? =/ Or is it too long to fit on an ipod?






> 1) The alram function alows you to sepcify a PLAYLIST instead of a sound/beep. Therefore all we need is a short 3-5 second audio file to place in the play list.



Does ipod touch 1st gen have the alarm function? I'm looking over my ipod and can't find it ;~;

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Sounds really good. I have a watch that has an alarm that I use every morning. It requires me to turn it off, however, after 1 minute it turns the alarm off automatically. It's not particularly loud, just some beeps.

Would this minute be too long do you think?

----------


## CrazyInSane

> I'll definitly try this, it'S not rly a WILD at all, pretty much the same thing as a DEILD, but you induce the dream exit :3.



Actually, it is a WILD if you go by a strict definition. The definition of a WILD is a lucid dream that is initiated directly from a waking state without any disruption in consciousness. So it depends how you define "waking state". If by "waking" you mean mentally conscious, then this method is a WILD. But if you define "waking" as being both mentally and physically awake, then this method isn't technically a WILD. But this method isn't a DILD either, as you aren't becoming lucid during a dream itself, you're waking up and then going back into the sleep state.

And yes, it is similar to DEILD, but the major difference is the reliability of a custom alarm clock vs. exiting a dream. Check out the "benefits" section that I added to my original post for more information about the benefits of this method over DEILD.





> Sounds really good. I have a watch that has an alarm that I use every morning. It requires me to turn it off, however, after 1 minute it turns the alarm off automatically. It's not particularly loud, just some beeps.
> 
> Would this minute be too long do you think?



This might work, depending on whether you will be able to remain undistracted by the continuing alarm for the 1 minute. If you become too distracted or awakened from the continuing blaring, it may bring you away from the cusp of SP and the sleep state. But it's definitely worth a try, because the main point is that you can't move your physical body. As long as you do this, your chances are optimal for success. Let us know what happens!





> Thanks.
> 
> I got an interesting idea.
> Maybe, since you have to wake up a bit earlier than you normally do, you could subtract 30-40 minutes off of the amount of sleep you get.
> 
> ex. I sleep from 10:00 PM to 7:00 AM every night. So, this is 9 hours of sleep. Subtract 30 minutes = 8:30 minutes.
> 
> Create a quiet, no-sound song (in this case it'd be 8 hours and 30 minutes) for your ipod, and in the last 3-4 seconds of the song, put your personal alarm in (ex. using windows movie maker and making it an mp3).
> 
> Could that work? =/ Or is it too long to fit on an ipod?



I did some quick calculations, and it looks like an 8 hour 30 minute sound file would be about 2.5 GB in space. If you have an iPod larger than 2 GB, you should be able to fit the file on there. You will, however, likely need to temporarily delete some other files if there isn't enough free space (there may be enough free space though, if, say, you have a 8 GB or 16 GB iPod). It's a pretty great idea, actually, you should definitely give it a try. It's a great recommendation to anyone else who has an iPod but not a PC in their bedroom.  :smiley:

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Thanks, I'll give it a try tonight. What I'm hoping for is to be awakened, remain still and then avoid focusing on the beeping of my watch for its duration. 

The hard part for me will be to overcome the instinctive open-your-eyes-when-you-wake-up. Guess I'll have to train myself on that, may take a few days but hopefully I can nail it in one.

----------


## luke

Gave it a try this morning. However, I had had an afternoon nap so I really wasn't tired at all when the 4 second alarm sounded, but I could feel that feeling of being on the verge of a WILD almost straight away so I'm sure there's some truth in this.
Tonight i'll get a proper night's sleep and see how we go...

I'm using an old PC in my room which I only use for word processing, but the fan might be too loud. I'm thinking of using ear plugs and turning up the speaker volume, however, this might affect my ability to hear my actual alarm (the one that makes sure i wake up for work) and if the ear plugs fall out during the night, I will be startled awake by the loud speaker volume....oh well, someone find an appropriate alarm clock already...

----------


## CrazyInSane

> I will try this later thank you it seems good



Thank you for the compliment, and good luck in your attempt!  :smiley:  Keep us posted.





> Gave it a try this morning. However, I had had an afternoon nap so I really wasn't tired at all when the 4 second alarm sounded, but I could feel that feeling of being on the verge of a WILD almost straight away so I'm sure there's some truth in this.
> Tonight i'll get a proper night's sleep and see how we go...



Thanks for the feedback Luke! Great to hear that you felt on the verge of a WILD on the first try! You're getting there! The afternoon nap you had may have had an effect, but as long as you have had at least 6 or 7 hours of sleep, it should work. The fact that you weren't tired was probably the damper.





> ...so I'm sure there's some truth in this (method)



There's definitely truth to it. I use it all the time and it usually works like a charm each time. So there's no reason why it shouldn't work for most other people, as long as all the variables come together. Hopefully we see some major success across-the-board with this method.

----------


## Mzzkc

Wow. . .

This is tech is beautiful. 

I just need to find a way to set it up without killing the battery on my iPod.

Thanks man. You've just made my day. ^.^

Two small bits of criticism, though. Your format makes the content "hard" to read, what with having to side-scroll to see it all. Also, I'm wondering if this has hit the Research Forum yet, because you're doing yourself a discredit if it hasn't.

----------


## Leonix

Can we get another sound file? It pisses my brother off to no end.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Wow. . .
> 
> This is tech is beautiful. 
> 
> I just need to find a way to set it up without killing the battery on my iPod.
> 
> Thanks man. You've just made my day. ^.^
> 
> Two small bits of criticism, though. Your format makes the content "hard" to read, what with having to side-scroll to see it all. Also, I'm wondering if this has hit the Research Forum yet, because you're doing yourself a discredit if it hasn't.



 ::cooler::  Wow. Thanks so much for the praise! It's very much appreciated; it's great to know my tutorial is being appreciated in the community.

Sorry about the format, it fits in my screen but I have a 17" monitor. Unfortunately for the time being I can't change it, because I can no longer edit my original post. I think it's because I've edited it too many times. I'm trying to contact an administrator get that fixed now, because I need to add new additions.

Thanks for recommending this for the Research Forum; I'll definitely look into adding some of the information from this tutorial there. There are definitely some ideas about sleep paralysis and DEILD that I would like to bring into question there.





> Can we get another sound file? It pisses my brother off to no end.



 :laugh: Yeah dude it's a very annoying sound, but it works for me. You can use any sound you want; you can search for short audio alarm clips online, specifically at http://www.findsounds.com/. If you're using the _Easy MP3 Alarm Clock_ make sure to get an MP3 file, not a WAV file, as I'm not sure if they support WAV files.

----------


## Leonix

Alright, thanks a lot. Tested last night with no luck, probably because it wasn't loud enough to wake me up. If I set it loud enough, it would wake my brother up too  ::roll:: 


Looks like I found something even more annoying:
http://www.medc.com/catalog/Wav%20Files/tone12.wav

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Geeeh I awoke before the alarm was due to go off, kind of throwing off everything and I wasn't in the mood to do a WBTB 'cause I had to be up for 8am.

However, got the weekend to try this out with my watch as an alarm. Sheesh it's kind of difficult to find something that has an auto-stop feature and doesn't ring for too long (not keeping my computer on all night).

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Geeeh I awoke before the alarm was due to go off, kind of throwing off everything and I wasn't in the mood to do a WBTB 'cause I had to be up for 8am.
> 
> However, got the weekend to try this out with my watch as an alarm. Sheesh it's kind of difficult to find something that has an auto-stop feature and doesn't ring for too long (not keeping my computer on all night).



You can try to buy the alarm clock AngelZlayer recommended if you're willing to invest in it, but we're still not sure whether it actually has the function we're looking for, although the page description does suggest so.

It's unfortunate that these types of alarm clocks are not manufacturered more broadly, but I guess there wouldn't be much use for this feature for anything other than what we want it for.

If you have a laptop you shouldn't have to worry about keeping it on all night, you can just adjust the battery to "power saver" so it uses the least amount of energy possible. It also will be very quiet in this mode. But if you have a desktop I can understand your concerns.

----------


## skendry

There is an alarm clock on the iphone, or ipod touch that turns itself of. It comes with 3 different alarm clocks so you can put more than one time in. The only bad thing is that the shortest time you can pick is 10 seconds. So it takes 10 seconds before it turns itself of.

It's called Auto-Shutoff Alarm Clock

----------


## CrazyInSane

Ten seconds shouldn't be a problem. We have one guy here who's going to be trying with an alarm that rings for a minute, so 10 seconds will be fine. Just try not to focus on the ringing once it awakens you, instead focus on clearing your mind and forgetting about the external environment. As long as you don't move your body, you should still feel perfectly "within your own body" even if the alarm is going for 10 seconds.

We rarely get to experience continuous sleep paralysis when alarms go off, because we always move right away to shut them off; thus ending SP. But when we know we don't need to turn an alarm offeven if it's gonna be going for 10 seconds or morewe consciously won't move and thus will stay in SP. 

Just train yourself not to move when it goes off, and to try blocking out the sound and all external stimuli from your mind. Also, I'd recommend cranking the iPod's volume but putting it as far from your bed as you can, because you won't want it blaring near your ears.

----------


## skendry

ok then thanks ill try putting it across the room cuz right now its on my bed and will probably be to loud. So ill try this tonight and let yu know if it works.

----------


## Watchman

> This alarm clock might be something. I've read about it here (scroll down to center), and it said that it has an auto-stop function. I have no idea if you can set it to 3 seconds though, but I'm thinking about buying it.



Have been checking out all the Seiko alarm clocks with this "alarm auto-stop function".  Unfortunately most of their adverts say; "Automatic alarm stop function, stops alarm after 5 minutes".  
I can't find a clock where I can set the alarm time to 3 secs at the moment, but trying to figure out if I can mod a cheap digital.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Alright I kind of messed up because I thought I had my alarm set for 4 am but turns out I had it set for 7:30 (my usual wake up time).

Since the alarm on the watch ain't that loud I only noticed it was going off about 45 seconds in to the 1 minute duration. And the good news is...I didn't open my eyes as I usually do and I had great dream recall. 

I couldn't get the technique to work because it was too late in the morning but I actually did see some minor HI before I got up. 

Gonna try again tonight (properly), fingers crossed.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Have been checking out all the Seiko alarm clocks with this "alarm auto-stop function". Unfortunately most of their adverts say; "Automatic alarm stop function, stops alarm after 5 minutes". 
> I can't find a clock where I can set the alarm time to 3 secs at the moment, but trying to figure out if I can mod a cheap digital.



Yeah, it's too bad that there literally aren't any alarms that offer this type of option. But good luck on modding one; keep us updated.





> Alright I kind of messed up because I thought I had my alarm set for 4 am but turns out I had it set for 7:30 (my usual wake up time).
> 
> Since the alarm on the watch ain't that loud I only noticed it was going off about 45 seconds in to the 1 minute duration. And the good news is...I didn't open my eyes as I usually do and I had great dream recall. For example, I had a big lack of sleep within the past week and I tried CANWILD last night by setting the alarm for when I usually get up, but I wasn't in REM yet because my body was catching up on sleep. I fell back asleep for four more hours (a total of 11 hours) and I was into some serious REM near the end of my sleep, but unfortunately I didn't have the alarm set up.
> 
> I couldn't get the technique to work because it was too late in the morning but I actually did see some minor HI before I got up. 
> 
> Gonna try again tonight (properly), fingers crossed.



Yeah, at the very least the alarm technique will give you better dream recall and will make you more aware of your sleeping patterns. 

I didn't include anything about this in the main tutorial text (I can't edit it anymore) but I wanted to add that you also need to find your own personal timeframe for setting the alarm, by trial and error. For some people, 15 minutes before normal waking is when they will need to set the alarm, and for others it could be 30 minutes. Or for days where you don't have to get up at all, you could try setting it a bit later than normal. It's all about experimentation; everyone is different. Whether you will have success also depends a lot on what time you go to sleep and whether you've had any lack of sleep recently. For example, this past week I had a severe lack of sleep and I went to try CANWILD last night, but when I woke up at my normal 8-hour sleep time I wasn't even in REM sleep, because my body was catching up on sleep. I fell back asleep for 4 more hours (a total of 12 hours) and I was in serious REM by the end of it.

I'll also add that this technique can be used in combination with WBTB, whereas you can set the alarm for the middle of the night and try THIS technique first, and if it doesn't work, get up and try WBTB.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> I'll also add that this technique can be used in combination with WBTB, whereas you can set the alarm for the middle of the night and try THIS technique first, and if it doesn't work, get up and try WBTB.



That's exactly what I was going to do. I can see how this can work in the morning, but I don't feel as relaxed then.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> That's exactly what I was going to do. I can see how this can work in the morning, but I don't feel as relaxed then.



Yeah... this tech. works best for me in the morning, but I'm sure it's customizable for the middle of the night as well. Only reason I didn't include that option in my main post is because it's kinda hard to guess-timate when you're going to be in a REM period in the middle of the night for certain. You're always in REM in the pre-wake morning period, but yes it's quite possible you may be less relaxed as well. When/if I can ever edit the original post again, I'll change some of those specifics.

----------


## Clairity

What a great tutorial with easy to follow instructions!

I definitely plan on giving this method a try once my life settles a bit!  Good job!!

.

----------


## CrazyInSane

Thanks, Clairity. I wish you well and hopefully your life settles soon. I was the first person to reply on your WILD technique thread BTW :tongue2:

----------


## CrazyInSane

Just wanted to add a quick "source" to one of my main claims in this technique (I would add the source directly to the OP but it can't be edited).

http://www.world-of-lucid-dreaming.c...paralysis.html

On that page, if you scroll down to the section titled "Sleep Paralysis is Most Likely When the Body was Recently Asleep", you'll read the following quote that supports my thesis that you will enter SP quickly if you "don't move" when you initially wake up:





> And when I say, without moving I mean you wake up and don't move your eyes, don't open your eyes, don't scratch any itches, you don't move at all in any way. The idea is that your body doesn't really know for sure if your mind is actually awake or not. If you don't give it any signals otherwise, it will assume that the mind really is still asleep and re-paralyze itself.



So, I'm not sure where the science comes from on this site, but it seems pretty legit. It's at least *something* to back up my main thesis in this technique.

----------


## Howard

This sounds good. I'll give it a shot if i can find an alarm that works for it that isnt on my computer. I dont have a laptop, so i cant leave my pc on wen i am sleeping.

----------


## AngelZlayer

I guess auto-suggestion is an alternative, if we don't find the right alarm clock.

----------


## Howard

Here's what i did:
I Took an alarm audio file, and opened it in vegas. I Made an empty mp3 file, and just put it in about an hour after the alarm sound in the same audio file. I put it on my phone, and used it as an alarm. Works like a charm. If anyone wants this file, just PM me your email. It's a rather big file though (128 megabytes)

now i am off to bed.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Here's what i did:
> I Took an alarm audio file, and opened it in vegas. I Made an empty mp3 file, and just put it in about an hour after the alarm sound in the same audio file. I put it on my phone, and used it as an alarm. Works like a charm. If anyone wants this file, just PM me your email. It's a rather big file though (128 megabytes)
> 
> now i am off to bed.



Good idea! And good luck; update us tomorrow with results.

----------


## sonomacoma

Thanks a bunch Crazy, Ill post my results after a week of attempts!

----------


## evildoctor

> Really? Hmm, interesting. I checked out my iPod's alarm clock settings yesterday, but I must have missed this. Are you talking a regular iPod or an iPhone/iPod touch? I have an iPod touch. Anyway, thanks for pointing this out, I'll be checking my iPod again when I get home to figure it out.



I have only ever had the Ipod Classic. I am on my second which I got quite recently. But the feature was also available on my "old" Ipod classic which I had for over two years - and the feature was available on the old one also.

The menu path from the main menu is:

EXTRAS -> ALARMS -> ALARM ON

Then scroll down and select SOUND. You then have two choices - either choose a TONE, OR select a PLAYLIST.

As I said. I have a SONY voice digital recorder I use to record my dreams when I wake. Like you I find it counter productive to turn on lights or move about after a dream - so I record my dreams on the voice recorder.

I will make a short 5-10 second "Wake Up, dont move, its WILD time" MP3 file on the voice recorder and put this in a playlist when I get home from China.

I get back to the USA on FRiday but am normally very jet lagged for a couple of days - but I will try this out next week and let you know how it works.

----------


## Conscious-B

gonna try this for the next few weeks, ill keep you posted, this is perfect because wild is too difficult for me but DEILD is how i usually go lucid, the only problem has been that all alarms require movement, thanks a lot man.
69 gold stars.

----------


## Howard

So didnt get any results tonight. The alarm Woke me wile i was in a really uncomfortable position, so i just had to move. I'll be trying again tonight though.

----------


## Motumz

This technique did wake me up mentally. But not enough. I think I fell right back asleep after 1 second of being awake mentally  ::?:  So I think I need to somehow add the same sound to it. Like it plays twice. That should wake me up enough mentally.

----------


## Sora

Wow! That tech is amazing! I tried it and entered SP Extremly fast, but I failed to enter the dream. I think it's because of my parents making to much noise in the house or maybe I waited to much. Anyway I'm going to try it again. For a first try I think it's great. I wasn't able to reach SP so easily with any other techniques!!!

----------


## Tarsier

Isn't this basically just DEILD?

I didn't read the post but it seems like it.. Also what I do is plug my iPod into my speakers and have the alarm set to play a playlist, and on the playlist there is one song that is 40 seconds long.. So it has pretty much the same purpose.

I have a 16 GB iPod btw, I don't think touches have the alarm feature.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Wow! That tech is amazing! I tried it and entered SP Extremly fast, but I failed to enter the dream. I think it's because of my parents making to much noise in the house or maybe I waited to much. Anyway I'm going to try it again. For a first try I think it's great. I wasn't able to reach SP so easily with any other techniques!!!



 ::banana:: 

Congrats on that! Keep on truckin' and you'll eventually get it. Happy I could help you make progress in your LDing!!





> Isn't this basically just DEILD?
> 
> I didn't read the post but it seems like it.. Also what I do is plug my iPod into my speakers and have the alarm set to play a playlist, and on the playlist there is one song that is 40 seconds long.. So it has pretty much the same purpose.
> 
> I have a 16 GB iPod btw, I don't think touches have the alarm feature.



Yes, what you do with your iPod is basically the same as what this tutorial aims for.

As I outline in the original post, CANWILD is basically a more direct and guaranteed way of WILDing through DEILD-induced means (though I shouldn't say "DEILD-induced" specifically, it's more like "REM exit-induced"; CANWILD still works if it awakens you when you're not in the middle of a dream). I list what I believe to be the advantages of this method over DEILD in the original post. I'll list them here:

— The CANWILD method, unlike with DEILD, is reliable in that it will do what it needs to do every time you attempt. DEILD’s exiting from a dream consciously is unreliable; it might happen, it might not. CANWILD’s alarm ensures that you will wake up when you need to, and the alarm will remind you of what you're trying to do: WILD.

 — DEILD can have bad timing. Let’s say you awaken from a dream 2 minutes before your normal alarm is ready to ring in the morning. If you get into a LD successfully, your alarm will wake you from it. With CANWILD, the only alarm that will be going off is the one involved in the technique itself.

— CANWILD is better than DEILD for people who more interested in achieving effortless and on-demand WILDs. With the DEILD method, you must work on DILD-related dream recall, reality checks, and other pre-sleep methods to increase the likelihood that you will consciously exit a dream. With CANWILD, the alarm does all the work; you don’t need to do any advanced preparation.

and I'll add one more:

— CANWILD can often help with likelihood of DILDs. Every time you hear the alarm it wakes you from a likely REM period, so even if you fail at WILDing, you'll likely become lucid through a DILD later in the dream state because of the conscious awareness-raising that CANWILD enforces (this happened to me the other night).

----------


## DpsBob

This sounds awesomely promising, and it's SO right up my alley.

My problem with DEILDs is that I'm the kind of person who relies on as small an amount of random chance as possible, and I hated that I was left to simply HOPE I would wake up after an REM phase. 

Like I said this sounds awesome...
I have a very quiet laptop in my room so I will install the Easy Alarm Cock software and post my results at the end of this week.

Thumbs up and thanks for publishing the guide!  :smiley:

----------


## OfficerFlake

Gunna try to CAN-WILD 2nite with my iTouch calender alarm.

Wish me luck. c u in 10 hours

----------


## DpsBob

I set the alarm to go off at 4am, and was SO close to having success!

I became somewhat conscious and immediately went into nearly complete sleep paralysis, but unfortunately I forgot to stay still and broke myself out of it  :Sad:  I was so mad at myself, haha.

----------


## Clamosus

Thanks for the tutorial!

http://www.lucidweaver.com/index.html  :wink2: 

Long long time ago I have tried this (using LucidWeaver), but without success because I got up to shut off the alarm clock. :s But I think I'll try this again sometime, maybe at weekend.  :smiley:

----------


## CrazyInSane

> I set the alarm to go off at 4am, and was SO close to having success!
> 
> I became somewhat conscious and immediately went into nearly complete sleep paralysis, but unfortunately I forgot to stay still and broke myself out of it  I was so mad at myself, haha.



Great to hear you were close to being successful!! Just keep on trying and you'll definitely get it eventually. Since you can do CANWILD every night without seriously disrupting your sleep, you can try every night! Good luck and keep us posted!





> Gunna try to CAN-WILD 2nite with my iTouch calender alarm.
> 
> Wish me luck. c u in 10 hours



Good luck! Just as an added tip, if your alarm noise has a certain rhythm to it (or if it's someone's voice like mine is), then it also works good to repeat the sound or words of the alarm in your head over and over again before going to sleep. 

This makes it more likely that you'll immediately recognize the alarm when it rings, and remember not to move when you hear it.

----------


## RandomBanter

i use a suicide silence song, 'Wake up',(My Alarm) and I have the first 11 secs or so of WAKE UP WAKE UP screaming in my ears.

Problem is, my dad says it is bad for me to hav headphones in all night...
I am waking up at 12.30 (i got to bed at 10ish) to put them in and set the alarm.

If i set my alarm for 5.20am, and get up at 7, will it still work?

will i be in REM sleep or before it by then?

and will it work?

cheers  :smiley:

----------


## Rena_Chan

Awesome, I think I'm gonna try this tonight.

----------


## Howard

I nearly did it last night. I woke up, and i went into SP Really fast. And then i noticed that my alarm was still going off. I forgot to change the alarm to the one i made for this. Ah well. I'm not giving up.

----------


## Folqueraine

This technique souds interesting. Thanks fo providing the link to that alarm by the way. I tried it last night but I was so excited I woke up twice before.

----------


## Sora

> Good luck! Just as an added tip, if your alarm noise has a certain rhythm to it (or if it's someone's voice like mine is), then it also works good to repeat the sound or words of the alarm in your head over and over again before going to sleep. 
> 
> This makes it more likely that you'll immediately recognize the alarm when it rings, and remember not to move when you hear it.



That's a great tip, I failed because I just flipped on my side and went back to sleep when the alarm went off, if you know the sound of the alarm you'll know that you must not move and start being aware.

If your alarm always go off at the same time you may someday wake up by your own, I have a pretty fast sleep schedule adaptation and when I was doing WBTB at like 5am in the morning, I was waking up by myself at like 4:5X AM. I think it's called CATWILD or something, quite different though. I am so going off-topic right now lol.

----------


## RandomBanter

> That's a great tip, I failed becasue I just flipped on my side and went back to slip when the alarm went off, if you know the sound of the alarm you'll know that you must not move and start being aware.
> 
> If your alarm always go off at the same time you may someday wake up by your own, I have a pretty fast sleep schedule adaptation and when I was doing WBTB at like 5am in the morning, I was waking up by myself at like 4:5X AM. I think it's called CATWILD or something, quite different though. I am so going off-topic right now lol.



This is basically what I do!!! I was trying to WILD when after about 20 mins I just rolled over!

And when my alarm goes off, I just roll over as well  ::D:

----------


## RandomBanter

> i use a suicide silence song, 'Wake up',(My Alarm) and I have the first 11 secs or so of WAKE UP WAKE UP screaming in my ears.
> 
> Problem is, my dad says it is bad for me to hav headphones in all night...
> I am waking up at 12.30 (i got to bed at 10ish) to put them in and set the alarm.
> 
> If i set my alarm for 5.20am, and get up at 7, will it still work?
> 
> will i be in REM sleep or before it by then?
> 
> ...



I just end up ignoring it now, becuase if its too loud, it scares the sh*t outta me!

Can anyone share with me the mp3 they use that I can put on my iPod? Just something like a man saying, 'wake up and WILD' or something.

Basically anything that does scare me if its loud

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Dunno how some of you can have earphones on all night, isn't that extremely uncomfortable?

I read on these forums that some guy put like a pin in the wall above his head and hung his earphones from them, and had the volume up really high so he could hear the MP3 player's alarm.

----------


## Sora

> Dunno how some of you can have earphones on all night, isn't that extremely uncomfortable?
> 
> I read on these forums that some guy put like a pin in the wall above his head and hung his earphones from them, and had the volume up really high so he could hear the MP3 player's alarm.



iPods have speakers. :3 Even my 2nd gen Nano have an alarm on it.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Yeah I was thinking of those docking stations where you can set the iPod into, but for simpler MP3 players or if you don't have one of those docks.

EDIT: Or can the alarm can be heard without 'em?

----------


## Mancon

Wow!!! Very nice tutorial AND technique! I have a watch that goes off after a few seconds and its loud enough for me to wake up AND it can be set for like 24 hours in advanced. So tommorow ill tell you my results!

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Wow!!! Very nice tutorial AND technique! I have a watch that goes off after a few seconds and its loud enough for me to wake up AND it can be set for like 24 hours in advanced. So tommorow ill tell you my results!



Sweet, Mancon! Do you have any links to where some of our other friends could find such a watch online? Do you remember where you got it? We're still looking for a main alarm clock alternative to PCs and iPods. Thanks

----------


## Mancon

> Sweet, Mancon! Do you have any links to where some of our other friends could find such a watch online? Do you remember where you got it? We're still looking for a main alarm clock alternative to PCs and iPods. Thanks



Sure! I bet I could find it online. Its a pretty cool watch that has a time and you can set it to beep in like 20 minutes or 20 hours and after like 10 seconds the beeping dies down. Im a light sleeper so it wakes me up but if your a pretty heavy sleeper im not positive the beep would wake you up. Ill edit this post as soon as I find a link to the watch.

*EDIT:* this is some links to the watch:

here
\here
here

If none of these links work for you then you can search for Casio futurist LA-2001. I have an orange color.

----------


## Dreamzinha

Hello, I just joined this forum. I've had a few lucid dreams in my life and only yesterday did I realize it actually had a name. 

Soo...  ::D: 

I go to sleep at 10pm and wake up at 6am, I set my alarm at 3am. Do you think that's alright? My phone doesn't have a 'repeat' feature but it has a record audio, I recorded a 4 second clip of a song, but since my phone makes it so it repeats as long as it has to to cover a minute, It's a 4 second clip of a song, then white noise.

So to my understanding, All I have to do is...

1 : Before I go to sleep, do the *repeat something*... etc. etc.
2 : When my alarm sounds, 1st thing I have to NOT do is open my eyes? visualize what I was dreaming and somehow i'll get into that?

----------


## Sora

> Yeah I was thinking of those docking stations where you can set the iPod into, but for simpler MP3 players or if you don't have one of those docks.
> 
> EDIT: Or can the alarm can be heard without 'em?



Yeah, that's what I'm saying, All iPods except Shuffles have an alarm clock which don't need an actual speaker, not even earplug or anything. I'm not sure about the old Nano and iPod videos. Pretty useful.

----------


## Mancon

Yeah my old nano didn't have anything like that but the newer ones do

----------


## Dreamzinha

Don't you guys have cellphones? Some phones have alarms like that.

My phone's alarm rings for a minute regardless of how short/long the alarmtone is. I recorded a 4 second clip of a song, ended the song, and recorded 56 seconds of nothing (which turned out to be white noise).

I'ma try to see if I go lucid willingly for the first time today  ::D:

----------


## luke

Lot's of talk about how people are listening to their alarm but nobody has yet said that it worked for them (besides CrazyInsane). 
I've tried this 4 times, every time I get SP but no lucid after that.

----------


## Spliph

For people who are on Macs, theres a nice application that you can use for the custom alarm. Its called Apimac Timer (http://www.apimac.com/timer) and its basically an alarm clock that rings once (or twice, or up to 5 times, check in options).

Im gonna try this method this morning. I set Apimac Timer to ring as "Purr" 4 times. That seems to be the best option. The purrs are about 1 sec apart and are a soft but distinctive sound. Should work fine.

Awesome guide, looking very much forward to trying this. I will prolly have no difficulties what so ever in not moving. Im a natural sleeper  ::D: 

Thumbs up, thanks for the great idea

----------


## Dreamzinha

So I tried to do this, I went to sleep at 10:30pm, and I set my alarm at 3am. I woke up and I kinda panicked and opened my eyes and sat up.  :Sad:  But then I just laid down and went into Sleep Paralysis.

I did not recall ANY dreams today  :Sad:

----------


## DpsBob

I am happy to report a lucid dream induced by this technique

 ::D: 

My tips, learned over the last 3 nights of trying this technique-

1) Use multiple times to set off the alarm. I had three times keyed in last night, and only the final alarm (4:30am) induced a lucid dream post-sleep-paralysis.

2) Familiarize yourself with the sound of your alarm.

I used this- "I will wake up, keep my eyes closed, lay still, and enter a lucid dream when I hear this sound" - and would then play the alarm noise I used.

3) Make sure you alarm is not too loud, or too obnoxious. I used the sound of a cat meowing to wake me up the first two nights, but every time I heard it I would think it was my cat and it'd wake me up way too much.



Unfortunately I got very excited and fell out of it extremely quickly, so I'm not counting it as an LD worthy of putting in my sig or adding to my official count. But I am a VERY new LDer so you'd expect my lucids to be fleeting in the first place.


Good luck!

----------


## CrazyInSane

> I am happy to report a lucid dream induced by this technique
> 
> 
> 
> My tips, learned over the last 3 nights of trying this technique-
> 
> 1) Use multiple times to set off the alarm. I had three times keyed in last night, and only the final alarm (4:30am) induced a lucid dream post-sleep-paralysis.
> 
> 2) Familiarize yourself with the sound of your alarm.
> ...



 :boogie:  Congratulations, Dpsbob!! So happy to hear our first official success with this method! Hopefully this encourages others who are struggling to keep trying. 

The tips you mention are excellent. It is definitely best not to have the alarm be too loud or obnoxious, usually that will instinctively make you wake up and move. It also definitely helps to set the alarm at multiple times through the night, though some alarm applications may not cover that feature. Are you using the _Easy MP3 Alarm Clock_?

----------


## DpsBob

Yessir I am!

Same mp3 file you hosted as well.

That program's great, to get multiple times all you have to do is run multiple instances of the clock, each set to its own time.

I'm sure you knew that already though  :tongue2:

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> Yeah, that's what I'm saying, All iPods except Shuffles have an alarm clock which don't need an actual speaker, not even earplug or anything. I'm not sure about the old Nano and iPod videos. Pretty useful.



Thanks. And lately my alarm has been going off during the time where I've just woken up out of a dream...need to strike lucky this time or get used to not moving after waking up.  ::?:

----------


## Elem3nt0

Well i must say this is a freaking breakthrough. If i can try it on the first night, never ever attempted LD before, and i get it right, the first time lol. This method is so simple and works 100%. i used the mp3 alarm and your sound file and it woke me up, i didnt hear the sound when i woke up but i knew thats why i had awaken. i remembered not to move and not to let my mind wander. Seconds later i felt that tingly feeling you mentioned and the loud fade in of the noise (similar to the noise emitted when you turn a tv on except way louder). Many years i have been afraid of this noise, because it always seemed to come with sleep pyralysis (sp?) but found it to be very easy to manipulate and control that noise, i can make it come and go as i please at any time.


However i was stuck in the blackness, but fully aware, and i couldnt keep it stable so i had to quit.

----------


## Mancon

Hey in the middle of the night last night I got a flu/soar throat and well when I woke up I was even thinking about why my alarm went off I was just thinking about me having a soar throat  :Sad: . Anyway im getting better so tonight I will give it a shot again.

----------


## Elem3nt0

I think a big part in this is not to get too excited or too rushed, because thats why i failed last night. The method i read in this thread put me farther than i could have imagined as far as being fully aware of a dream. Its crazy that you can actually trick your own mind. I am guessing that meditation and ways to get more relaxed would help a great deal with this. Even more so a very comfortable bed might help alot.

----------


## alphabet55

Hey, just created an account.  I'm using my Nintendo DS as an alarm.  (Not the built-in one, but a homebrew program with a modifiable alarm length.)

I've tried this for the past three nights.  The first night and last night I jerked awake when the alarm sounded.  (It was too similar to my regular alarm.  I've since changed it.)  But the second night I controlled myself and didn't move.  I quickly fell into SP, but I'm still a newb, so I had no idea where to go from there, lol.  I'm going to try again tonight, and I plan on setting it for multiple times like DpsBob suggested.

----------


## Elem3nt0

> But the second night I controlled myself and didn't move.  I quickly fell into SP, but I'm still a newb, so I had no idea where to go from there, lol.



This is my problem aswell. This is where it is easy to get excited and lose focus, because you know that you are getting some progress.

----------


## Leonix

What effect would opening your eyes do?

I always seem to not wake up enough before just drifting off again, how can I keep myself awake without moving?

Lastly, can this be possibly integrated with FILD?

----------


## Dreamzinha

Day #2, I tried it again, this time I used a quieter alarm than the first, it worked!

I set it to the first 5 seconds of "Mother Superior" by Coheed and Cambria, and it didn't suddenly wake me up, it just made my mind awake but my body was still in sleep paralysis  ::D:  
The bad thing was, the way my body was.... my right hand was tucked in behind my head and my left hand was somehow below my sweatpants. So it was pretty uncomfortable.

I still almost got to that tingly feeling, for some random reason, I visualized myself getting up and going to my closet and my head started spinning.

----------


## RandomBanter

instead of using a loud heavy metal song that scares me so much, I made another thing in 5 mins.

http://www.mediafire.com/?ownmzkozjy2

plz tell me if this is, i dunno, efective?

----------


## Howard

I have had all sorts of technichal problems all week, but i'm not giving up.
However i do not think i will try during the weekend, since i wake up at all sorts of random times in the weekends, so it would be hard to judge when to set the alarm.

----------


## TheUncanny

> ...So, I'm not sure where the science comes from on this site, but it seems pretty legit. It's at least *something* to back up my main thesis in this technique.



Here is something I posted a few years back on the subject, and yes there is a science behind why this technique would work.  

Some more info on sleep paralysis is found  here .

Basically this is how it works:
Sleeping for a few hours first does a few different things. First, it clears your mind of distracting thoughts/stresses of the previous day (those thoughts can keep from staying lucid while your body falls back to sleep). It also pre-relaxes the body to such an extent that it can normally fall back asleep very quickly and easily. 

In addition, it takes time for your body to get to the point where it can dream from an awake state. Waking up in the middle of the night interrupts your sleep cycle, which is line "cutting in line" when it comes to dreaming.  Your sleep cycles is composed of 4 stages, with REM being that last. By interrupting this sleep cycle somewhere in the middle (using an alarm in this case), when you go back to sleep, your body will naturally "speed" through the first few stages in order to resume where it left off.  

By lying completely still after interrupting your sleep cycle, you are "tricking" your body into thinking you are mentally ready to enter sleep paralysis. I say "tricking" because your body can create sensations of uncomfortableness to see if you are cognitively aware enough to respond. If you do respond by moving, itching yourself, etc... that tells your body that you are too mentally "awake" for the body to succumb to sleep paralysis, and it will delay the process.


What this all translates to is quick sleep paralysis, which normally means quick LDs

______________________________


The only problem I see with this technique is also one of its benefits.  The benefit is that you can do all of the above without having to move, or in otherwords, without having to let your body know that you are mentally lucid. That is a good thing.

However, I have doubts about just how lucid someone can become from just a few seconds of stimulation before going back to bed. As anyone who has seriously tried any variation of WBTB, if you do not wake yourself up enough _mentally_ before going back to sleep, you are likely to fall back into an unconscious sleep. 

Chain-LDing and Rhythmic Napping are a little different because, even though you are not fully waking yourself before going back to sleep, you are usually conscious or lucid enough to keep from slipping back into a non-lucid dream. For chain-LDing, this is true because you were already lucid in the previous dreams. For rhythmic napping, this is true because you are brought back to consciousness repeatedly enough to keep a residual lucidity throughout the process of wbtb-wbtb-wbtb...

Nevertheless, this technique does take advantage of the body's natural tendencies to assist in lucid dreaming (as opposed to struggling against body's natural tendencies as many techniques would have you do). Download this timer, as it not only takes advantage of waking oneself up without having to move, it also can be customized to go off more than once a night (and at different intervals to best interrupt sleep cycles).  It's from http://www.saltcube.com/ ,and will work wonders for most people.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> The only problem I see with this technique is also one of its benefits. The benefit is that you can do all of the above without having to move, or in otherwords, without having to let your body know that you are mentally lucid. That is a good thing.
> 
> However, I have doubts about just how lucid someone can become from just a few seconds of stimulation before going back to bed. As anyone who has seriously tried any variation of WBTB, if you do not wake yourself up enough mentally before going back to sleep, you are likely to fall back into an unconscious sleep.



Yes, unfortunately I no longer am able to edit my main original post (probably because I've edited it too many times), but I was going to add a small note about how you should still try a regular WBTB every once and a while, because WBTB has one major benefit over CANWILD: you will be more consciously awake. I, personally, usually mix up CANWILD and WBTB every other night. If I try for a CANWILD and fail, I get up and try for the full WBTB.

Simply put: WBTB WILDs are more likely to start off immediately vivid and you are likely to be more aware/awake than with CANWILDs. WBTB WILDs are basically OBEs.

----------


## TheUncanny

Hey, good news.  I found an alarm that will work on any cell phone that has Java, and you can control how long it goes off (even down to a single beep!). Plus it's completely free.  Click here to get to the website. From there, click "free download", then you can select the specific model of cell phone you have, or you can select "Generic-AnyPhone" if you do not find your specific phone or if you do not know what your model number is.  

Plus, it has a built in function to where it will randomly do reality check reminders for you!

 ::banana::

----------


## Howard

> I, personally, usually mix up CANWILD and WBTB every other night. If I try for a CANWILD and fail, I get up and try for the full WBTB.



This is what i have been doing as well. If the alarm dosent work the way it should (Wich has been every night so far ._. But i have it figuret out now.)
i just get up for a couple of minutes and try a regular WILD.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> Hey, good news.  I found an alarm that will work on any cell phone that has Java, and you can control how long it goes off (even down to a single beep!). Plus it's completely free.  Click here to get to the website. From there, click "free download", then you can select the specific model of cell phone you have, or you can select "Generic-AnyPhone" if you do not find your specific phone or if you do not know what your model number is.  
> 
> Plus, it has a built in function to where it will randomly do reality check reminders for you!



Wow cool, thanks, I'll check this out. Hope it works with my slightly older phone.

----------


## hardc0re

I'm afraid I tried last night,
But the alarm didnt work for me.

The times are mixed up.
I can't select whether or not I want it during the am, or pm.
It automatically goes to pm.

I realized this when I woke up at 4am, and checked my laptop to see why it didnt go off.

The alarm was like, 12 hours late. Which was way too late. I tried changing it on the spot, but there was no am or pm button.
I don't know if it has anything to my timezone, which is GMT - 5:00 Eastern.

Any help would be appreciated, becaue i'm sure this method would work for me.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> I'm afraid I tried last night,
> But the alarm didnt work for me.
> 
> The times are mixed up.
> I can't select whether or not I want it during the am, or pm.
> It automatically goes to pm.
> 
> I realized this when I woke up at 4am, and checked my laptop to see why it didnt go off.
> 
> ...



Yeah there's an annoying bit with that alarm. It doesn't indicate AM or PM until you click "Set Alarm"... then under the time/date indicator it will read either "Alarm set to 04:00" or "Alarm set to *16:00*", which is the 24-hour clock indicator for 4:00 PM. Try it again and make sure it says "04:00" not "16:00" once you set the alarm. There's no way of knowing for sure which one it's at until you click "Set Alarm". And no, it has nothing to do with your timezone, it goes by your PC's clock. 

Let me know if you experience any other problems! Good luck.

----------


## hardc0re

> Yeah there's an annoying bit with that alarm. It doesn't indicate AM or PM until you click "Set Alarm"... then under the time/date indicator it will read either "Alarm set to 04:00" or "Alarm set to *16:00*", which is the 24-hour clock indicator for 4:00 PM. Try it again and make sure it says "04:00" not "16:00" once you set the alarm. There's no way of knowing for sure which one it's at until you click "Set Alarm". And no, it has nothing to do with your timezone, it goes by your PC's clock. 
> 
> Let me know if you experience any other problems! Good luck.




How would I try it again?
Go backwards on the hours until it shows the am time, as opposed to pm?


I just tried it with 11:50.
At first it said 23:50,
So I went back on the hours, until I got to 11 again, and I pressed set alarm and this time it set it to the correct time. 

This sucks, because I was so excited to try out this method.

----------


## TurtleLG

Are you supposed to awake in sleep paralysis? Or is it just a state where SP is very easy to enter?

Because the three times I have tried this, I wake up not in SP and lay still waiting for it...which doesn't come. I think I might move my eyes however =/.

----------


## TurtleLG

> As I outline in the original post, CANWILD is basically a more direct and guaranteed way of WILDing through DEILD-induced means (though I shouldn't say "DEILD-induced" specifically, it's more like "REM exit-induced"



Dream exit induced lucid dream induced lucid dream?

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> Hey, good news.  I found an alarm that will work on any cell phone that has Java, and you can control how long it goes off (even down to a single beep!). Plus it's completely free.  Click here to get to the website. From there, click "free download", then you can select the specific model of cell phone you have, or you can select "Generic-AnyPhone" if you do not find your specific phone or if you do not know what your model number is.  
> 
> Plus, it has a built in function to where it will randomly do reality check reminders for you!



Damn, something is messed up with this on my Sony Ericsson. The sound (even at the max setting from the Lucidweaver program) is completely inaudible, I have to put my ear right up to it to even faintly hear it.

----------


## alphabet55

> This sucks, because I was so excited to try out this method.



Just try again tonight.  I've had nothing but problems, too.  I mean, there's been a different problem every night, so I _am_ slowly making progress, but it is frustrating.

Last night, for example, I woke up and tried to get the ball rolling, but I just kept itching.  Mind you, I know that the body tries to see if you're awake by sending random itches to you, but this was ridiculous.  Once I moved and started scratching myself, the itches just kept coming.  It was driving me crazy!

Hopefully tonight will be more lucky.

----------


## Elektrick Snake

I was unable to find a free ipod alarm app with an auto stop function, so I made something that does the pretty much the same thing. I used this app in combination with some mp3s I made.
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/alarm...336262308?mt=8

It allows you to select a song to play as an alarm, so I made a set of mp3s. I realized that each person is different so I made a few different kinds of alarms. The mp3 is just a tone for either 3, 5, or 10 seconds followed by a long silence( this is because if there was no silence, the alarm would just loop the tone non stop, so this long silence allows you enough time to ld, wake up, and then turn off the alarm). I also realized that peoples ipods may be a bit short on space so I made the silence either 1 hour or 30 minutes.

I uploaded the set of alarms here if anyone wants them. Because they are mainly silence, they have  amazing zip compression (247 MB to 1.34 MB)

http://www.multiupload.com/0R6FX6NHDQ

----------


## Folqueraine

I've been trying for three nights to no avail ; I slip right back into sleep after the alarm. But then I'm sick and under heavy medication at the moment, so that may influence the way I sleep. I'll keep trying anyway.

----------


## Elem3nt0

This alarm thing works for me everytime. Try to set it louder if it doesnt wake you up. Last night i tried to get into a dream as soon as  laid down and relaxed. After i couldnt feel my body anymore from not moving and focusing on my dreaming, here came the part that feels like you are floating. i thought to myself "awesome", but immediately remembered what happened last time i got too excited and went back to focusing on my breathing and telling myself i would know that i am dreaming. I wanted my dream to begin with me laying in my bed, so i kept imagining myself floating into the dream world, and it happened as i open my eyes but i think i opened them too soon and it faded away. I was so close. I tried a WBTB and i couldnt get it to work i even smoked some weed when i wokeup, oh and also befoe i went to bed, it helps me relax ten fold.

----------


## CrazyInSane

> How would I try it again?
> Go backwards on the hours until it shows the am time, as opposed to pm?
> 
> 
> I just tried it with 11:50.
> At first it said 23:50,
> So I went back on the hours, until I got to 11 again, and I pressed set alarm and this time it set it to the correct time. 
> 
> This sucks, because I was so excited to try out this method.



Yes, you had it. It works chronologically. Let's say it is now 12:00 AM (midnight). When you open the software, it will always display the current time as the default alarm (in this case 12:00:00). Highlight the "12" and move the dial *UPWARD* until the desired time, for example 4:00. This will make the alarm ring at 4:00 AM, not 16:00 (4:00 PM). If you dial *DOWNWARD*, you'll get the opposite effect. Like I said though, you can always confirm whether the clock is set to ring at 4 AM or 4 PM by looking to see whether it says "Alarm is set for 4:00" or "Alarm is set for 16:00" after you've set the alarm.





> Dream exit induced lucid dream induced lucid dream?



I should have put "DE-induced" instead of "DEILD-induced", my mistake.





> Are you supposed to awake in sleep paralysis? Or is it just a state where SP is very easy to enter?
> 
> Because the three times I have tried this, I wake up not in SP and lay still waiting for it...which doesn't come. I think I might move my eyes however =/.



You will usually already be in SP. If you are outside of SP, however, it will be easy to re-enter (usually seconds to minutes). Moving your eyes shouldn't matter, as they're moving constantly in REM sleep. *Opening them*, however, does matter.

How long after you initially go to sleep are you setting the alarm for? Try experimenting with the wake up time, and try setting the alarm 3 or 4 different times at roughly 30-60 minute invervals to increase your chances. (i.e. 5:30, 6:00, 6:30, etc.). Everyone is different, my guidelines for when you should be in REM sleep and thus setting the alarm are just average guidelines.

----------


## Minow267

First off, Thank you very much CrazyInSane for this very clear tutorial. I think what you have stumbled onto here is something very brilliant. I tried it last night, I have a mac and used apimac timer. (one of the people on this thread posted the link to it) Instead of the purr sound I used the submarine sound instead. This sound (to me) sounds a bit trippy and dream ish. I put my alarm for 6 hours and 30 min after I went to sleep, problem was like most other people here... I was too exited about your method, and I was already moving around and awake before my alarm went off. However I really think you are onto something here. Going to keep at it, because even if I don't induce a lucid dream... this method IS GREAT TO HELP DREAM RECALL! since you don't have to move to turn off your alarm clock I can really think about my dream and remember it much clearer. 
thanks CrazyInSane!

----------


## alphabet55

Ok, I had two LDs last night:  A DILD and then a DEILD.

Basically, I  woke up from the alarm and spent about 30 minutes trying to WILD, but it just wasn't happening.  I'm starting to think my REM cycles are later than average, so I'm gonna set my alarm for a later time tonight.  Anyway, I gave up on WILDing, so I rolled over, looked at the time, and tried to fall asleep.  Then I had a dream which started moving in slow motion, so I knew I was dreaming.  It was great.

Then, after a while, I lost some control and woke up.  I then immediately DEILDed (I think--never done it before).  _That_ was weird because the dream appeared as an infomercial for some kind of child medication, then, suddenly, my hands were there holding the medication, and I was in the dream.  That one was short, though.

So, while I can't say specifically that I WILDed from this method, I think it definitely helped keep LDing on my mind, and it helped with dream recall.

----------


## Starmonger

Does it matter if you have 2 alarms? like the first goes off after 7 hours of sleep, then the second after 7 and 45 mins. That way you get 2 chances. Or will this somehow make things worse? what you reckon?

----------


## EmilyM

I'm very, very new to this and I've found your tutorial extremely helpful, but I have a quick question-Can you explain the part where you talked about doing the "rolling" technique and the other stuff that you mentioned for whenever you are trying to go back into the dream?

----------


## Sora

Wow, that technique is amazing!! I finally managed to have a WILD or whatever! I have some advice to give since it wasn't my first try at this technique, but it is by far the easiest and the fastest, during my previous attemp I was always falling asleep right after the alarm and sometimes the alarm wasn't waking me up. So what I did yesterday, right before going to sleep I told myself that when I'll hear the alarm I will become fully aware and will wake my mind as much as I can. I said that a multiples times and when the alarm went off this morning I immediatly knew what to do. I focused to stay awake and I started to tell me another mantra "1. I'll be Lucid dreaming soon"..."2. I'll be lucid dreaming soon" when I reached 10 I started to feel the SP which was kind of scary but I knew it was only some HH, after everything was done I got up and BOOM that was my most Vivid/Lucid/long LD ever!! This technique is pretty easy but you still need some preparation to succeed at it so be aware!!

Thanks CrazyInsane :3

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> I'm very, very new to this and I've found your tutorial extremely helpful, but I have a quick question-Can you explain the part where you talked about doing the "rolling" technique and the other stuff that you mentioned for whenever you are trying to go back into the dream?



I think that the rolling part means that when you have been in Sleep paralysis for a while and you are uncertain over whether you are awake or asleep and you get out of your body into a dream.

Just like physically sitting up in bed or rolling over but you find yourself in a dream, but I'm not exactly sure on when to do this, maybe just around after very vivid HI kicks in.

----------


## Sora

> I think that the rolling part means that when you have been in Sleep paralysis for a while and you are uncertain over whether you are awake or asleep and you get out of your body into a dream.
> 
> Just like physically sitting up in bed or rolling over but you find yourself in a dream, but I'm not exactly sure on when to do this, maybe just around after very vivid HI kicks in.



Right after you had the HH and the sound in your ear switched to mind hearing, you can roll over and found yourself into a dream, BUT don't let yourself trick by the realism of your environment, do some RC to make sure you're dreaming.

----------


## EmilyM

Okay, well I did do the rolling part and I think for the most part it worked. I was tricked at first, but then I noticed someone who shouldn't have been there and immediately realized that I was dreaming. It was short, and one of my first ones, but successful! :]

----------


## DpsBob

I'm loving this technique, achieved a very short WILD with it last night  :smiley: 

I'm not going to include 1 minute lucid dreams in my sig though  :tongue2: 
haha.

@CrazyInsane; I did the exact same thing Sora did regarding the mantra before I slept. I listened to the sound over and over again, telling myself I would become completely aware when I heard it, and would lie still.

You should include using the mantra as part of your original tutorial!

----------


## beachgirl

evildoctor, 
what is your experience with the sleep sonic pillow and binaural beats? wouldn't you rather use isochronic if you're not using headphones?
thanks,
beachgirl

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Wow, that technique is amazing!! I finally managed to have a WILD or whatever! I have some advice to give since it wasn't my first try at this technique, but it is by far the easiest and the fastest, during my previous attemp I was always falling asleep right after the alarm and sometimes the alarm wasn't waking me up. So what I did yesterday, right before going to sleep I told myself that when I'll hear the alarm I will become fully aware and will wake my mind as much as I can. I said that a multiples times and when the alarm went off this morning I immediatly knew what to do. I focused to stay awake and I started to tell me another mantra "1. I'll be Lucid dreaming soon"..."2. I'll be lucid dreaming soon" when I reached 10 I started to feel the SP which was kind of scary but I knew it was only some HH, after everything was done I got up and BOOM that was my most Vivid/Lucid/long LD ever!! This technique is pretty easy but you still need some preparation to succeed at it so be aware!!
> 
> Thanks CrazyInsane :3



 :boogie: Excellent!! So happy to hear about your success with this method. I read your dream journal, thanks for the link to my tech!





> Does it matter if you have 2 alarms? like the first goes off after 7 hours of sleep, then the second after 7 and 45 mins. That way you get 2 chances. Or will this somehow make things worse? what you reckon?



I was going to add something about this in the original post, but unfortunately I am no longer able to edit the post, the option is grayed out. Indeed, it is *definitely* helpful to have the alarm go off more than once. The more times it goes off, the better chance you have of succeeding. It should also help with your dream recall and help you have more DILDs. Thanks for bringing this up.





> @CrazyInsane; I did the exact same thing Sora did regarding the mantra before I slept. I listened to the sound over and over again, telling myself I would become completely aware when I heard it, and would lie still.
> 
> You should include using the mantra as part of your original tutorial!



Indeed, I wish I could, I'm still trying to get a response from an administrator about reinstating the ability for me to edit the original post. As soon as I get that option (if that ever happens), I'll be sure to add this and all other tips and recommendations that have been mentioned.





> I'm very, very new to this and I've found your tutorial extremely helpful, but I have a quick question-Can you explain the part where you talked about doing the "rolling" technique and the other stuff that you mentioned for whenever you are trying to go back into the dream?



When you transition to the sleep state, you will automatically realize that something is different. You should feel the "ability" to roll over or move out of your bed using your "dream body". If you never get that feeling, it may be that you have not entered the sleep state and are not progressing. When you enter the sleep state, you should feel "buzzing" sensations and other odd phenomena. When trying to incubate a dream, you can also try _visualization_, which is where you try to imagine a dream, and you should eventually become enveloped by a dream scene and be able to "join" or "become part" of the scene. Good luck!  :smiley:

----------


## slash112

This is sort of the way I used to do it. Except what I did was I made an mp3 file with about 5 hours of silence, then a loud noise for about 2 or 3 seconds. All I did was let it run on my laptop next to me and go to sleep. Except I would just call it "an easier way to wake up for DEILD", lol.

But, this is a very well put together tutorial, and I know the technique is very effective. Although, I could never be bothered messing about with my stupid mp3 file, it would sometimes crash or something. But that software you have provided would do just the trick. So thanks a lot.

----------


## Rena_Chan

When the alarm went off, I didn't move at all. So that worked lol. But my heart started racing really fast because I was really excited. Is there any way to keep this from happening? Anyways, I think the alarm helped because the next dream I had was a lucid.

----------


## alphabet55

That happens to me sometimes, too.  The more you do it, the more you'll get used to it, and the less you'll freak out when you wake up.  Just keep at it.

----------


## Starmonger

So what are you guys views on setting 2 or even 3 alarms instead of just the one?

----------


## TheUncanny

redundancy in the system ensures a better chance of success should the first alarm (or two) fail to produce results, and you fall back to sleep.

----------


## Mattroxs15

When the alarm wakes you up do you keep your eyes closed. im sure you do but i want to make sure that its essential. Is it also okay if your alarm goes off a couples times every 5 minutes three times? or would that just wake me up?   ::shock::

----------


## Lahzo

Do you think it would be alright to set my alarm at 4am 6am and 8am? Or is that too much? =b

----------


## jammerro

I also wanna know if when u hear the alarm u lay still but open ur eyes for just a second.. Would it effect the SP?

----------


## alphabet55

I don't think opening your eyes would destroy all chances.  It just might take a little longer to get to SP.

----------


## RandomBanter

Opening your eyes will cancel out your SP.

You will probably have to do a normal WILD, but it might be a bit quicker.

I think  :wink2:

----------


## jammerro

Well i downloaded LucidWeaver for my cell so im gonna try to WILD using this technique. And if this technique doenst work this time, im gonna go for a normal WILD..

Anyway im gonna give feedback tomorrow  :tongue2:

----------


## Lahzo

It's weird.. I tried this technique last night and my alarm woke me up but when it did I was too awake.. It was weird. Although I did remember 5 dreams. ^.^

----------


## jammerro

i failed waking up using that LucidWeaver.. im just gonna try again tonight  :tongue2:

----------


## Elem3nt0

> It's weird.. I tried this technique last night and my alarm woke me up but when it did I was too awake.. It was weird. Although I did remember 5 dreams. ^.^



Five? Wow thats some pretty good dream recall.

----------


## A dreamer168

I s there an alarm for the LG phone that automattically shuts off?

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Yeah you really gotta keep your eyes closed or it won't work. When you hear the alarm just don't think about getting up or moving at all.

----------


## A dreamer168

Dosen't answer my question. When does it shut off automatticaly, or how can I gake the alarm shut off automatically?

----------


## bushi

Lucid Weaver.  Or maybe there's an alarm tone that you can set so that it only plays the file once?

----------


## A dreamer168

I don't think my phone has internet capabilities..but it does have easyedge

----------


## RandomBanter

I had my first (kinda) lucid dream!

I think it was a CANWILD, but I'm not completely sure.

My phone is set to beep quietly at 5.30, and I can't remember hearing it or waking up to it at all! 

You don't have to read this, I just want to say what happened so experienced people can comment on it.

I play this game TribalWars. My brother said something about it (he said wood, iron and clay (resources in the game)) and then I woke up. But then I realised he said them in the wrong order (correct order wood, clay and iron), so I seemed to have the same dream again, and did an RC.

I could breathe while holding my nose, and mirrors looked really wierd...

I don't think it was a real LD because I didn't feel completely free during it. I covered something on a shelf with my hand and tried to make it change, but it didn't work. I have had these kind of dreams before, where its slightly lucid but I can't control it, I am just aware in it.

Please comment and just try to help!

Thanks  ::D:

----------


## A dreamer168

I want to try this....but I don't want to use my computer. To make matters worse, my phone does not have an alarm that shuts off.

----------


## konj

ok i have an idea how to help out with the 3 sec ring,ok,on ur cellphone you probably have the option "ring once" ,if you do,you should go and conposite something randomly that lasts like 3 sec,i'm gonna do that  :smiley: 

btw,a great techinique to know,logical,simple and fits with the sleep pattern...

----------


## A dreamer168

> ok i have an idea how to help out with the 3 sec ring,ok,on ur cellphone you probably have the option "ring once" ,if you do,you should go and conposite something randomly that lasts like 3 sec,i'm gonna do that 
> 
> btw,a great techinique to know,logical,simple and fits with the sleep pattern...



"composite something" I don't know what that means

----------


## Rena_Chan

I got lucid using this technique this morning!  :boogie:

----------


## Elem3nt0

> When the alarm wakes you up do you keep your eyes closed. im sure you do but i want to make sure that its essential. Is it also okay if your alarm goes off a couples times every 5 minutes three times? or would that just wake me up?



Yes, you keep your eyes closed, i would imagine it quite hard to sleep with your eyes open. You should not open your eyes for 1 second. If you do, you have failed and must perform a WBTB.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> "composite something" I don't know what that means



Compose something, as in, make your own track using a voice recorder on your phone or something similar.

----------


## konj

you have an option in the cellphone to make your own music,my Cellp. is in serbian,so i don't know whats the name of the folder in english(extras maybe,and u have a program there compositor),but u can make it last like three notes,and it will last 3 sec etc

----------


## CrazyInSane

Quick thank you to all the positive comments in the past few days. Glad to hear about your success, Rena Chan!

And to answer a prevalent question, no, you shouldn't open your eyes when you hear the alarm or you will most likely need to start from scratch (i.e. WBTB) like Elem3nt noted. You need to convince your brain/body that you haven't even been awakened.

So, Merry Christmas, everyone, and good luck LDing into the new year.

----------


## JeffGerlitz

Great Idea.  I'll be giving it a try.

I've been reading the problems with alarms looping, repeating etc...I have an idea.

I recommend downloading "Opd2d" which is a simple to use direct to disk audio recorder.  It pretty much just records anything playing through your sound card of your computer and saves it to any file you wish.

Just go to google and type in "Opd2d", its the first site that pulls up.

This program allows you to record anything including your own voice if you wish to use Crazynsanes method (CANWILD)

I'm planning to open my microphone on my computer, open Opd2d, hit record on Opd2d then start my 3-5 second audio cue..."jeff, DONT move...remain still...keep your mind awake...next scene will be a dream!" or something like that.

Now the key to using Opd2d is you have to hit "stop" on the recorder or the program will just continue to record "silence."  Although we can use this to our advantage.  

Now the problem Crazynsane was mentioning is that most alarm clocks loop the selected alarm over and over and this is NOT what we want.  We want the alarm to turn off after 4-5 seconds to allow you to practice your LD method.

So after you record your 4-5 second cue...don't hit "stop"...just continue to let the recorder record "nothing"(silence)...I'm planning to say my words...put my computer in the other room where its quite and let it record for a couple hours.

Now Opd2d records at a high MB range.  So I would recommend compressing the file after your done using a wav to mp3 converter(easily downloadable anywhere on the web)...transfer your file to itunes...then to your ipod/iphone etc...

Now set up your ipod alarm feature...and if all goes well, your alarm will go off...play your audio message then turn silent to allow you to fall back asleep and hopefully obtain an LD.

Hope this helps.  I excited to try it!!!!

Thanks again Crazynsane!

----------


## JeffGerlitz

Great Idea.  I'll be giving it a try.

I've been reading the problems with alarms looping, repeating etc...I have an idea.

I recommend downloading "Opd2d" which is a simple to use direct to disk audio recorder.  It pretty much just records anything playing through your sound card of your computer and saves it to any file you wish.

Just go to google and type in "Opd2d", its the first site that pulls up.

This program allows you to record anything including your own voice if you wish to use Crazynsanes method (CANWILD)

I'm planning to open my microphone on my computer, open Opd2d, hit record on Opd2d then start my 3-5 second audio cue..."jeff, DONT move...remain still...keep your mind awake...next scene will be a dream!" or something like that.

Now the key to using Opd2d is you have to hit "stop" on the recorder or the program will just continue to record "silence."  Although we can use this to our advantage.  

Now the problem Crazynsane was mentioning is that most alarm clocks loop the selected alarm over and over and this is NOT what we want.  We want the alarm to turn off after 4-5 seconds to allow you to practice your LD method.

So after you record your 4-5 second cue...don't hit "stop"...just continue to let the recorder record "nothing"(silence)...I'm planning to say my words...put my computer in the other room where its quite and let it record for a couple hours.

Now Opd2d records at a high MB range.  So I would recommend compressing the file after your done using a wav to mp3 converter(easily downloadable anywhere on the web)...transfer your file to itunes...then to your ipod/iphone etc...

Now set up your ipod alarm feature...and if all goes well, your alarm will go off...play your audio message then turn silent to allow you to fall back asleep and hopefully obtain an LD.

Hope this helps.  I excited to try it!!!!

Thanks again Crazynsane!

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Got an iPod docking station (brand name: Magicbox) and a new watch (with a 20 second alarm, I tested it out ( :Cheeky: ).

Wonder how good the alarm on the docking station will be.

----------


## Ladon

So when you wake up, should you continue breathing through your nose or mouth? :p

----------


## sheogorath

Found an auto - off alarm for the ipod touch! It is called
"alarm night clock lite"
on the features it says 
"-Customize alarm duration"

----------


## alphabet55

> So when you wake up, should you continue breathing through your nose or mouth? :p



Yes, otherwise you would die of suffocation.

Just kidding...  I guess you should do whatever would involve moving the least.  If your body is already breathing through your nose, then opening your mouth would wake you up.  And if you're breathing through your mouth, then closing it would wake you up.

----------


## SoFarAway

i believe this is what idid when i had my first LD 
I will try this tonight and post my results in the morning

----------


## ProdigyRd

Ok, 
ive tried this and when im paralyzed* i swallow my saliva (cant help it), when i do this its IMPOSSIBLE for me to WILD..

The closest i got was i focused on my 3rd eye and my vision turned white, which is when the swallowing thing happened.

any tips?

----------


## LWA

For a brief alarm, I would recommend the Invisible Clock.  You can set it to beep or vibrate, and you can adjust the beep volume and the number of beeps from one to six.  I've stopped doing middle-of-the-night alarms, but when I was doing that for a while, the Invisible Clock worked perfectly--it beeped three times, woke me up, and that was that.

----------


## alphabet55

> Ok, 
> ive tried this and when im paralyzed* i swallow my saliva (cant help it), when i do this its IMPOSSIBLE for me to WILD..
> 
> The closest i got was i focused on my 3rd eye and my vision turned white, which is when the swallowing thing happened.
> 
> any tips?



If swallowing really gives you problems (it doesn't for some people), then try sleeping on your side with your mouth slightly open.  Any saliva accumulation will drip out onto your pillow.  It's gross, but it works.

----------


## gsoldi

Has anyone seen the saltcube LD tutorial videos? I downloaded the video a couple of months ago and it has something similar to this but instead of just "waking up" once, they give you a timer that beeps multiple times, every certain minutes (for instance, you can adjust it to beep once every 20 minutes) so you can have multiple short LDs but with a higher possibility of having one (since you have more chances to try to "wake up" without moving your body).

Here is the timer if anyone wants it:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XR03EP64

----------


## Mattroxs15

> Yes, you keep your eyes closed, i would imagine it quite hard to sleep with your eyes open. You should not open your eyes for 1 second. If you do, you have failed and must perform a WBTB.



thanks

----------


## gsoldi

> Has anyone seen the saltcube LD tutorial videos? I downloaded the video a couple of months ago and it has something similar to this but instead of just "waking up" once, they give you a timer that beeps multiple times, every certain minutes (for instance, you can adjust it to beep once every 20 minutes) so you can have multiple short LDs but with a higher possibility of having one (since you have more chances to try to "wake up" without moving your body).
> 
> Here is the timer if anyone wants it:
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XR03EP64



Nevermind the link, someone already posted the timer online. Here's the link if someone missed it
http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

I was looking for the saltcube videos online but haven't found anything, it explains why is technique works. I'll see if I can upload it to video.google.

----------


## gsoldi

One question on the transition part. When do I try to "sit up" or roll over? There have been many times that I've felt the tingling sensation and I've rolled over but I actually moved my physical body, but, also times when I've waited too long after the tingling/weight sensations and when I rolled over I moved my physical body. When exactly do I have to "sit up"? How many minutes should I wait after the sensations?

Thanks!

----------


## A dreamer168

I have found a way to record my voice onto my cell....but I still can't get it to ring only once. Help, please?

----------


## Donran

I got startled by my cellphone alarm when i tried this... and moved alot.

But now my computer is working again and i'll try this again with the alarm originally mentioned. I'll edit this post after i try this tech again  :wink2:  If it doesn't works, i'll still find this tech the best one out there.

----------


## FluBB

this sounds very interesting and i will try this.
as for the alarm that starts and stops by itself.. i would suggest downloading this to your cell phone.
http://www.lucidweaver.com/
its free so dont worry about that. i got it a while ago and realized it would work for this. it has three functions.
The first is meant to wake the person up at a set time during the night or in cycles during the night.
The second is an actual waking alarm.
The third sets up random periods where your phone prompts you to do reality checks.
The only one you need to worry about is the Dream function. if you set it right in the options you can set it so it only goes off once and stops immediately. 
Steps:
1: Highlight the "Dream" icon, it has what looks like a moon on it. Hit Options, then Settings.
2. Click on "Dream Settings"
3. The options in here can be set to every individuals needs depending on how they want to be woken up. The only ones you have to change are:
   a. Delay set to 1
   b. Cycle length set to the number of minutes you want it to wake you up.     EX: if you want 6 hours you would type in "360"
   c. Extra Period to 1
   d. Extra Repeat to 1

and thats it.. and trust me its not really that hard i just put instructions for people that couldnt figure it out by themselves. 

notes: you need to have someway to get the application to your phone, whether through bluetooth on your computer or a direct connection etc.
the instructions i gave could be different for other phones, so beware of that. and also make sure to shut off the application after you wake up, so it doesnt go off during the day 360 minutes later (or however long you set it).

hope this helps yalls.

----------


## Marvo

Giving this a shot tonight, though it's getting late, so I doubt it'll work. I'll keep on trying, and see how it goes. I'm sure this is a technique that will work really well for me actually. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Tyler1128

For anyone interested in this technique who doesn't have an iPhone/smartPhone, special alarm clock, laptop etc. I found that creating a really big MP3 file with a lot of silence and a sound at the end works great.

To make the file I would recommend audacity (http://audacity.sourceforge.net/), its free and it's a great program for sound editing. Just go to generate silence and put in however long you want and put some noise at the end. Then, to make it a reasonable size, export the mp3 at like 8 or 16 kb/s and set the sample rate low. I created a 6 hour mp3 that took only 35MBs doing that, small enough to put on almost anything that can play music.

Hope this helps anyone in the same situation I was in.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Well, CrazyInSane, I'm gonna quote you for truth on this, and try it tonight. Wish me luck! Whether or not it works, thanks for contributing a method that has clearly helped others to achieve their lucidity.

----------


## Marvo

I'm having a really hard time waking up. So far I've attempted it two nights, but I simply don't wake up. I'm gonna use a louder alarm and get some more sleep.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I tried it last night and didn't LD or a dream, been a couple nights without dreams of any kind. It startled me and I shook awake, so I'm going to try it again tonight, now that I know what it's like.

----------


## Zelzahim

Thanks for a great tutorial! I think this technique has great potential. Because when i elarnt it really well, you can say "Well, i cant do that in a LD tonight, since i need the sleep, take it tomorrow?", which would be impossible with such techniques as DILD.
But one question, i got a wristwatch with alarm. It goes "Bip bip, bip bip", but it goes on for about 13 seconds. Does it still work?

//Zelzahim

----------


## dreamer94

I have a timer set on my mac that plays 5 high bell sounds for about 5 seconds. But i feel as if the 5 single bells that ring when the alarm goes off, will not be enough to wake me up. Do i need a constant noise like the sound file you provided that gets progressively louder, or can 5 constant high pitched bell sounds be enough on my computer to wake me up?

Thanks. I am going to try this tonight

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Thanks for a great tutorial! I think this technique has great potential. Because when i elarnt it really well, you can say "Well, i cant do that in a LD tonight, since i need the sleep, take it tomorrow?", which would be impossible with such techniques as DILD.
> But one question, i got a wristwatch with alarm. It goes "Bip bip, bip bip", but it goes on for about 13 seconds. Does it still work?
> 
> //Zelzahim



Well, from reading over the tutorial, and from trying this myself, 13 seconds is going to fully wake you up, assuming you wake up before the last 3-5 seconds of the alarm. If you think about it in terms of just sitting there with an alarm, 13 seconds is a very long alarm. Also, I don't think it would even be loud enough unless you have your hand up by your head when the alarm goes off. Is it a very loud alarm, one that you think would wake you up from it? If it does, I think it's too long of an alarm to do a CAN-WILD as described above.





> I have a timer set on my mac that plays 5 high bell sounds for about 5 seconds. But i feel as if the 5 single bells that ring when the alarm goes off, will not be enough to wake me up. Do i need a constant noise like the sound file you provided that gets progressively louder, or can 5 constant high pitched bell sounds be enough on my computer to wake me up?
> 
> Thanks. I am going to try this tonight



Either way should work fine for you - I tried it the other night myself with a constant, loud clip from a song that lasted for about 4 seconds before disappearing, which was plenty enough to wake me up and yet not long enough to keep me awake. Chances are, you're going to be awoken by the very first sound from the alarm, so if it gets progressively louder, or is just loud constantly, it could work either way.

If you're undecided and could go either way, I'm going to recommend you use the progressively increasing in volume version of the custom alarm, since I think that would get you up, yet not scare you awake like mine did, and you'll be able to get right back to sleep.

----------


## FluBB

> Thanks for a great tutorial! I think this technique has great potential. Because when i elarnt it really well, you can say "Well, i cant do that in a LD tonight, since i need the sleep, take it tomorrow?", which would be impossible with such techniques as DILD.
> But one question, i got a wristwatch with alarm. It goes "Bip bip, bip bip", but it goes on for about 13 seconds. Does it still work?
> 
> //Zelzahim



there is obviously no set alarm... if its hard for you to wake up something that long wouldnt be a problem, but if you are a light sleeper you might want to consider something shorter.

----------


## Clyde Machine

I have a question about this tutorial. I was just reading over the definition of a DEILD. From the description, it sounds just like a CAN-WILD.

"_DEILD | Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream

    A lucid dream that is entered consciously after waking up for only a moment. It works because there is no lapse in the REM state in the mind and turns the logical centre of the mind on during the brief awakening._"

What sets the CAN-WILD method apart from a DEILD?

EDIT: I just reread his first post and found that he CrazyInSane's method does not require the exiting of a dream beforehand, yet by comparison in methods and steps to take, that's the only difference between this and a DEILD. I'm not meaning to belittle this technique, just wondering what makes it a stand-alone variation of the DEILD method?

----------


## bushi

Alarm device?

----------


## Bluemangroup

First night of trying this method and I don't think the alarm woke me up.  I'm a heavy sleeper so I'll either have to turn it up or instead of having a 5 second alarm change it to 10 seconds.

----------


## LucidApprentice

Tried this last night. I told myself "I will NOT move when my alarm goes off", and went to sleep. When my 10 second alarm went off, I moved to shut it off. Although, when my normal alarm clock went off I woke with my eyes closed and my body perfectly still. If only it didn't have a duration of five minutes...

  Also, I am using the "Auto-shutoff alarm clock" app for the iphone/ipod touch. Although it has to be plugged in (The application stays on all night), it does have a 10 second duration. As I saw in the other posts..it sounds like 10 seconds is fine unless your a light sleeper.

----------


## Foohy

I'll try this method tonight; I'll tell you how it goes!

----------


## Fergie1

Just downloaded the app mentioned by LucidApprentice, going to give this a go tonight, looks very promising.  :smiley:

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Alarm device?



I'm assuming this post was meant as asking "What is an alarm device?" In case you haven't found out, that'll just be anything that makes a sound with the intention of waking you up.  :smiley:

----------


## Rena_Chan

Are there any auto shut-off alarm clock apps that don't cost anything?

----------


## Fergie1

Well I gave it a go, woke up from a dream and rolled over 10-20 seconds before it went off.
Needless to say it didn't work. :/
Will try again tonight.

----------


## Nerte

Funny. I had this idea for a while already, but I can see you made it to perfection. I already made my own mp3, and because I use my Nokia phone as alarm, I had to add minute of silence after my "custom sound". My idea is (and I tried it today) that you set an alarm at certain time (obviously you had a great idea that it can be only 1 hour before you normally wake up) and I set it to repeat every 20 minutes.

That means, it's 7 am and the alarm wake me up. I don't have to do anything because it's only few second very silent sound followed by complete silence. I don't want to move or listen to beeping sound for the whole minute, right? Then I can try this CANWILD thing and if unsuccessful, after 20 minutes the same thing again. And then again. Depend on how much time you have. I wouldn't go with the repeat under 15 minutes, because you don't want to be woken up that soon in case you have LD.

My original idea was that I would hear the sound in my dream and make it a dream sign. But I always woke up. You made it a perfection by the advice it's OK to wake up but I actually shouldn't move!

It worked!! Today I tried it for the first time and no, I didn't have LD, but I was sooooo close! I had all those goin-into-the-dream feelings (I love them)! I just couldn't made it into dream, I tried imagining environment where I want to appear but I don't really remember what happened then.

I will try this again and many times, seems like very good and easy method.

*P.S.: Here's the mp3 file I created and used as an alarm (in my cell phone). Note that the mp3 is very silent, but on phone it's still pretty loud to wake you up. Try it in quiet environment before you use it.* http://www.sendspace.com/file/993mmj

----------


## detail

Hey guys, someone above already posted this but I thought it was very useful so I'll repost it to let you guys know about it. It is basicaly a program that has up to 15 time intervals that you can set up to go off throughout the night that automaticaly shut off, which means 15 chances each night rather than just one! Check out the link.

http://www.saltcube.com/timer.swf

----------


## mcwillis

Hello,

I'm new here today and I have had quite a few MILD's and recently one WILD using the rhythm napping timer from the salt cube website.  Last night I woke up after six hours and couldn't get back to sleep for another five hours!!!  This is a recurring problem for me and I have to get up to do my human being daytime duties  :smiley: .  The CANWILD method here has got me really excited - so simple and effective so Im going to try it tonight.  Fortunately my mobile phone alarm turns off after a minute and I can set multiple alarm times too so I could try it at the end of every REM period.  The great thing about the alarm is that it has ascending volume so it will wake me gently when it gets to the right volume and thus prevent me from entering a state of shock and moving to turn it off.  I will post my results as there doesn't seem to be many people doing that on this thread.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Good luck, mcwillis!

----------


## mcwillis

As I expected I didn't have a LD as I knew I would move when the alarm went off and I had the alarm go off every ten minutes for an hour and a half.  The first alarm went off after 6 hours sleep.  50% of the time I moved when I awoke and as I decided to train myself to stay completely still for the next alarm call I immediately allowed myself to fall asleep straight away.  Once I have got staying still mastered I will stay awake and use sleep paralysis transition techniques to enter an LD or possibly an OBE.  CrazyInsane's transition technique was listening to the sounds in his ears/head (tinnitus as he put it).  Im going to try several to see which works best for me.  I will post tonights results tomorrow.

----------


## mcwillis

Slept for six hours and then had my alarm go off every ten minutes for an hour and a half.  Sadly I moved every time the alarm went off.  Tonight I will give instructuions to my subconscious before going to bed to stay still when the alarm goes off.  Once I have achieved a state of stillness when awaking I will use the transition methods from Michael Raduga's free ebook on LD's and OBE's that I downloaded for free from his website.  I will post tonights results tomorrow.

----------


## mcwillis

Slept for six hours.  Set my phone alarm to snooze every ten minutes to a maximum of ten times.  The alarm goes off after a minute by default.  Again I moved about 50% of the time and went straight back to sleep.  When I didn't move I didn't stay awake for more than a few seconds as I am being too passive as im afraid that if im too aggresive in staying awake I won't be able to get back to sleep again.  It turned out that on the last alarm I did stay awake and didn't move but my body felt really uncomfortable so I think I was mentally too tense which was reflected in my body.  I looked out for hypnogogic images and sounds but nothing.  I wasn't in sleep paralysis as I tried muscle twitching.  I also tried rolling my dream body but nothing - I was clearly too tense.  But it was easy staying still on the last attempt so Im getting there.  In the 2 hours of the alarm going off every ten minutes I finally got up and recalled five dreams in good recall to put in my dream journal so that was a great bonus.

EDIT:  I was just reading my post here about my five dreams recalled and just remembered another one !!

----------


## mcwillis

Instead of CANWILD I decided to combine WBTB and the 4 minute ramp timer from the saltcube website last night again after reading in another thread that laying on one's floor for 15 minutes enables one to get back to sleep really quickly after being up for an hour.  Still couldn't get to sleep for 2 hours (I leave a half hour gap before the timer starts).  I will use WBTB and CANWILD on different nights.  If I get success with CANWILD I will leave my results as I haven't added anything in this thread of great significance yet apart from greatly increased dream recall.

----------


## XeL

I'll try this a few times and see how it works out for me. Very nice tutorial.

----------


## SkinnyBill

looks like it would work, but i cant leave my computer on overnight and dont have an iPod. The computer fan control broke so now its constantly at full speed, really noisy!
Anyway, i made a post and apparently its similar. You can view it here. You dont need an iPod, just a phone, and its all free and easy. Even though its based on your technique, i dont wake up from the alarm. Interestingly, even if you dont wake from it, you get incredible recall, because an alarm going off every hour NEARLY wakes me up. I had 5 lucids last night with this. One of them lasted 30 secs, and i woke up and fell asleep, but because i had the alarm repeat every minuite for 5 mins after the alarm actually rings, i got straight back into it  ::D:

----------


## XeL

Success last night! Awesome technique, Crazyinsane.

----------


## SData

It seems like a great technique, I will try it tonight or tomorrow night. I think the hardest part of all is to stay awake while waiting for the transition. Anyone has a good way to stay awake?

----------


## kingofhypocrites

I never wake up in sleep paralysis, even if I stay perfectly still. Am I abnormal? Is waking up in sleep paralysis a requirement for this to work?

----------


## kingofhypocrites

> Hello,
> 
> I'm new here today and I have had quite a few MILD's and recently one WILD using the rhythm napping timer from the salt cube website.  Last night I woke up after six hours and couldn't get back to sleep for another five hours!!!  This is a recurring problem for me and I have to get up to do my human being daytime duties .  The CANWILD method here has got me really excited - so simple and effective so Im going to try it tonight.  Fortunately my mobile phone alarm turns off after a minute and I can set multiple alarm times too so I could try it at the end of every REM period.  The great thing about the alarm is that it has ascending volume so it will wake me gently when it gets to the right volume and thus prevent me from entering a state of shock and moving to turn it off.  I will post my results as there doesn't seem to be many people doing that on this thread.



I was having this same problem. I started waking up earlier in my sleep cycle. This help tremendously with going back to sleep again fast enough. Also if the timer is too loud it will jolt you awake and get your adrenaline pumping. I'm still trying to find that perfect balance myself but these tips have helped me in my tweaking process.

----------


## Clyde Machine

> I never wake up in sleep paralysis, even if I stay perfectly still. Am I abnormal? Is waking up in sleep paralysis a requirement for this to work?



I'd say no, you're not abnormal. My understanding of your situation is that when your alarm goes off and you're in your usual sleep cycle, you don't wake from it. Is this what you mean? Keep in mind that sleep paralysis sets in during REM sleep, so if you're sure that your alarm is going off right during one of your REM stages, then your post was correct and you're just having trouble waking from the alarm.

----------


## mcwillis

> I never wake up in sleep paralysis, even if I stay perfectly still. Am I abnormal? Is waking up in sleep paralysis a requirement for this to work?



No not necessary, there are some very useful techniques to induce a LD as soon as you wake up.  Check this site www.obe4u.com

----------


## ReegalBeegal

**iPod users  there may be an alarm clock app that allows for the auto-stop alarm feature, but this hasn't been confirmed yet. The built-in alarm does not have this feature. For the time being, I recommend searching the app store to see if you can find an alarm app that would allow for a non-infinite loop alarm sound to go off. There is a $0.99 app that may have the feature (called "_Alarm Clock Pro_"), but I haven't tested it out yet. If you're willing to pay  for and test it, let us know the results. Otherwise, we need to get someone to create an LD iPod app for us!


I will confirm this. i have a jailbroken iPhone and will let you guys know tonight hopefully.

ps. dont tell on me :Shades wink:

----------


## ReegalBeegal

Ok so, in response to the Alarm Clock Pro app it does not have an auto shutdown function available. However it does support custom audio(im sure other alarms do too). So my solution would be for iPod touch iPhone users to make an audio file with a 3-10 second alarm, followed by an hour of silence. I think for all intent and purposes this will work.

EDIT: also it does have a pretty cool alarm *FADE IN* feat. which i think would prove good for waking up without any motion.

----------


## LucidApprentice

Ok, I've found a pretty good way to do this with an Ipod touch. I downloaded "BackGround App" (something like that) and "Auto-stop alarm clock" from Rock (jailbroken app store) and the app store. The Auto-stop alarm clock can be put on background using the app from Rock, and doesn't kill your battery. I have not gotten conscious enough from the beeps yet, but I'll keep trying  :smiley:

----------


## ReegalBeegal

Hey friends,
So for anyone working at this technique I have made a custom Mp3 for it. It is iPod friendly if you have any of those apps or you could use it on your computer mac or pc.

heres whats on the track, it starts out fading in to the alarm (railroad alarm) it plays for a total of eight seconds and then fades out, then it plays silently for the rest of the time *about 70 minutes. This is so you can implement it on iPhone apps without having to use one that has auto stop. Personally i think the fading will be beneficial for this technique but i think there is personal touch involved in how loud you set your device to play it.
Here is a multiupload link, I am sorry that the file is some 60 odd mbs its only because the track lasts about 70 minutes. I did this somewhat quickly and it takes a long time to compile but in the near future i think i will make one that lasts 90 minutes(avg length of a dream cycle) so maybe you could put it on repeat and try it multiple times a night? just a thought

http://www.multiupload.com/P0JLO4RD58

Cheers,
Dave

EDIT: i recommend using the direct download from multiupload, no wait time and right now im getting 500kbps so it only takes ~2 mins to download.

----------


## SithLord

Hello everyone, I'm new here, and I wonder if any of you (if not CrazyInSane himself) could help me: last night I used this can-wild (I use the "multipe countdown" of my cell phone with low volume, it's just perfect) and I managed to stay almost still, I just moved a leg which was on top pf the other.
Anyway, I started to WILD by counting and repeating "I'm dreaming", and I suddenly found myself feeling a weird sensation to my arms and upper chest (I had already experienced something similar, but never so intense, it was almost annoying, and I think it was sleep paralysis).
I also heard a buzzing sound in my ears, it reminded me of binaural sounds, and it should have been tinnitus.
By the way, I realized I was on the verge of a LD, but I was unable to enter it: first I tried to "roll over"(it means imagining to get up and do something, doesn't it?) and then I went on with the counting, but it didn't work and the tinnitus faded, along with my feeling of being near a LD. Therefore I more or less gave up.
I later had my first LD in 3 weeks (thank you VERY much CrazyInSane!), so something must have worked indeed, but what I'd really like to know is: what should I do to actually enter a dream after using this technique?
I hope I didn't bore you too much with this poem of mine, but I just wanted to be exhaustive :wink2: 
Please answer soon, I'm really looking forward to it!

----------


## Clyde Machine

> Hello everyone, I'm new here, and I wonder if any of you (if not CrazyInSane himself) could help me: last night I used this can-wild (I use the "multipe countdown" of my cell phone with low volume, it's just perfect) and I managed to stay almost still, I just moved a leg which was on top pf the other.
> Anyway, I started to WILD by counting and repeating "I'm dreaming", and I suddenly found myself feeling a weird sensation to my arms and upper chest (I had already experienced something similar, but never so intense, it was almost annoying, and I think it was sleep paralysis).
> I also heard a buzzing sound in my ears, it reminded me of binaural sounds, and it should have been tinnitus.
> By the way, I realized I was on the verge of a LD, but I was unable to enter it: first I tried to "roll over"(it means imagining to get up and do something, doesn't it?) and then I went on with the counting, but it didn't work and the tinnitus faded, along with my feeling of being near a LD. Therefore I more or less gave up.
> I later had my first LD in 3 weeks (thank you VERY much CrazyInSane!), so something must have worked indeed, but what I'd really like to know is: what should I do to actually enter a dream after using this technique?
> I hope I didn't bore you too much with this poem of mine, but I just wanted to be exhaustive
> Please answer soon, I'm really looking forward to it!



Well, I can attest that for me to enter a dream, granted I've only done it once, I have to get involved in the images in front of me, usually a scene I've constructed in the hopes of turning into a dream. What you'll probably want to try is to visualize a scene in your head, (I recommend watching the course of events in third person) then keep running through it in your head until your mind lets you enter into it. It's another willpower thing for me - if you want into the dream and just keep that going in your mind, you'll become a part of the visualization you have, which then becomes a dream that you're inside of.

----------


## kingofhypocrites

I wouldn't recommend trying to roll out. This may cause you to move your physical body which may have messed up your paralysis. You should just to be able to visual a scene and enter into it that way. If you really want to stay in your room and do a regular obe, then try using a teleporting method or do a cork screw exit where you imagine weight pushing your dream body out of your physical. This prevents you from having to make physical movements before you know you are totally nonphysically focused.

----------


## SleepyKitty

> I wouldn't recommend trying to roll out. This may cause you to move your physical body which may have messed up your paralysis. You should just to be able to visual a scene and enter into it that way. If you really want to stay in your room and do a regular obe, then try using a teleporting method or do a cork screw exit where you imagine weight pushing your dream body out of your physical. This prevents you from having to make physical movements before you know you are totally nonphysically focused.



I tried this technique last night and had many a dream.  NO lucid dreams YET but I am yet to achieve lucidity. (besides my past LD that I wasn't aware of)

I use the saltcube timer and set it at 270-40-40-40-ect...  I woke up probably 5-7 times that I remember.  My first night was last night and I dreamed that it wasn't loud enough to wake me up and that it was a trial version... my Sub-c was pissed that it was so loud probably becuase 1 time during the night I actually plugged my ears it felt so loud!

Anyways, thanks for creating this, i've recalled 5 dreams last night, probably due to the advice here.




EDIT: Did another WBTB after replying to 3 threads and doing shit to my window to block some light out for a good 30 minutes.  So I tried to go into SP but only felt a really cool tingling/fuzzy feeling everywhere in my body.  Got uncomfortable and told myself to just go to sleep and remember my dreams.  Bam, 2 more dreams!  I really really like this technique.

My frist night and i'm having really good results.

Total dreams recalled from last night using saltcube timer: *7!*

That's a new record for me!

----------


## kingofhypocrites

Using such long intervals defeats the purpose of the salt cube timer. The idea is to do short intervals that are random. This prevents you from falling too deeply asleep and by them being random tricks your mind into becoming conscious during one of the longer intervals. Also waking up during non-rem periods won't do you much good, which is what will happen if you do a bunch of 40 minute intervals. The idea is to start the timer ramp on the longest rem cycle.

----------


## SleepyKitty

> Using such long intervals defeats the purpose of the salt cube timer. The idea is to do short intervals that are random. This prevents you from falling too deeply asleep and by them being random tricks your mind into becoming conscious during one of the longer intervals. Also waking up during non-rem periods won't do you much good, which is what will happen if you do a bunch of 40 minute intervals. The idea is to start the timer ramp on the longest rem cycle.



Thank you, I didn't even think about this but it makes a lot of sense.  I'm going to chang ethe patternt tonight and make it so it's shorter.  I kind of used this like a WBTB technique but w/o getting up.  

Either way, 7 dreams is good for me but I will try it with different random times.  That really does make sense, maybe it will remind me to actually wake up in my dream.  Thank you hypocrite.

----------


## kingofhypocrites

Here are the recommended intervals:
8, 4, 8, 12, 16, 20, 20, 6, 6, 6
or
10, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 25, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5
or
12, 6, 12, 18, 24, 30, 30, 9, 9, 9

Pick one based on how quickly you can fall back asleep and whether or not you wake up successfully on each beep. You'll want to start the timer after 5-6 hours of sleep. Don't move, think, or do anything at all when the timer goes off except go right back to sleep. If you wake up in sleep paralysis, then go ahead and do a OBE if you want, otherwise do some visualization and induce a lucid. You should have spontaneous lucids on the longer intervals as well, which is the reason for the random intervals (to trick your mind). I personally think the timer only works well for people who sleep really well and can fall asleep quickly consistently. If you're that type of person, than this is probably the easiest way for you to succeed.

----------


## SleepyKitty

> Here are the recommended intervals:
> 8, 4, 8, 12, 16, 20, 20, 6, 6, 6
> or
> 10, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 25, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5
> or
> 12, 6, 12, 18, 24, 30, 30, 9, 9, 9
> 
> Pick one based on how quickly you can fall back asleep and whether or not you wake up successfully on each beep. You'll want to start the timer after 5-6 hours of sleep. Don't move, think, or do anything at all when the timer goes off except go right back to sleep. If you wake up in sleep paralysis, then go ahead and do a OBE if you want, otherwise do some visualization and induce a lucid. You should have spontaneous lucids on the longer intervals as well, which is the reason for the random intervals (to trick your mind). I personally think the timer only works well for people who sleep really well and can fall asleep quickly consistently. If you're that type of person, than this is probably the easiest way for you to succeed.



Thank you for your words of wisdom.

I feel I kind of know how often I can go to sleep when i'm "woken up" by alarms/sounds.  I will add some minutes onto some of the longer periods so I can get to sleep w/o it beeping at me.

I will have an update tomorrow.

Thanks!

----------


## mcwillis

> Here are the recommended intervals:
> 8, 4, 8, 12, 16, 20, 20, 6, 6, 6
> or
> 10, 5, 10, 15, 20, 25, 25, 7.5, 7.5, 7.5
> or
> 12, 6, 12, 18, 24, 30, 30, 9, 9, 9
> 
> Pick one based on how quickly you can fall back asleep and whether or not you wake up successfully on each beep. You'll want to start the timer after 5-6 hours of sleep. Don't move, think, or do anything at all when the timer goes off except go right back to sleep. If you wake up in sleep paralysis, then go ahead and do a OBE if you want, otherwise do some visualization and induce a lucid. You should have spontaneous lucids on the longer intervals as well, which is the reason for the random intervals (to trick your mind). I personally think the timer only works well for people who sleep really well and can fall asleep quickly consistently. If you're that type of person, than this is probably the easiest way for you to succeed.



Hello,

I use the default 4 minute ramp settings with a 30 minute delay as the first setting to give me time to fall back to sleep but I'm always still awake when the first alarm goes after 30 mins.  So I start all over again and I sometimes fall asleep within the half hour gap at the beginning.  But I have it set at a very high volume and I only recall about 3  or four alarm calls.  Would you suggest a 3 or a 5 minute interval please?  P.S. I have had one LD using this timer

----------


## SithLord

Thank you all for your replies!
I dunno if this has anything to do with my problem, but when I get into that sort-of-SP I don't see any hypnagogic images, just darkness.
However, tonight I tried your method out, and I think it might work for me, but then I have a problem: the things I imagine don't seem to be real, I can still feel my body and it's just like watching a movie, so, could you please give me more details?
Just imagine doing it and report to me what you do/feel/think/etc. (hope not to be annoying, but I got the feeling I'm very close to my goal, and this makes me SO anxious..)

----------


## mcwillis

I have finished reading the book by Michael Raduga on what to do when one wakes up to have a LD.  There are plenty of techniques, including the tinnitus one that crazyinsane uses.  It is a great instruction manual and guidebook on how to have success quickly.  It can be downloaded free from http://books.obe4u.com/

----------


## kingofhypocrites

I have this same problem. It sounds like your timer is not starting inside your REM cycle. This is probably why you sleep through a lot of the beeps. I also strongly feel this technique does not work well unless you can fall asleep quickly consistently. Make sure you start the timer after 4-6 hours and keep testing until you find that sweet spot in your last rem cycle. 2 hours is a big window so it takes a lot of experimentation. But once you find it and assuming you fall asleep normally, this should allow you to wake up since you won't be in deep sleep (and correctly in a rem phrase). Also if you sleep too long it can be harder to fall asleep, which is another reason this works better for good sleepers. I have tinnitus so I've been tempted to try your tinnitus technique. All texts on tinnitus say not to focus on it so it or it will make it worse, so I have been afraid. When I say I have tinnitus, I mean 24/7 and loud.

----------


## mcwillis

> I have this same problem. It sounds like your timer is not starting inside your REM cycle. This is probably why you sleep through a lot of the beeps. I also strongly feel this technique does not work well unless you can fall asleep quickly consistently. Make sure you start the timer after 4-6 hours and keep testing until you find that sweet spot in your last rem cycle. 2 hours is a big window so it takes a lot of experimentation. But once you find it and assuming you fall asleep normally, this should allow you to wake up since you won't be in deep sleep (and correctly in a rem phrase). Also if you sleep too long it can be harder to fall asleep, which is another reason this works better for good sleepers. I have tinnitus so I've been tempted to try your tinnitus technique. All texts on tinnitus say not to focus on it so it or it will make it worse, so I have been afraid. When I say I have tinnitus, I mean 24/7 and loud.



Thanks for the tips.  Im going to give up the timer for a few days and follow the books advice in my last post as I won't have the problems with the timer.  Instead of the tinnitus method try the visuals or 'phantom wiggling' technique instead in the above described book.

----------


## drgreat

How do I prevent my computer to going in to "sleep mode"?

----------


## kingofhypocrites

> How do I prevent my computer to going in to "sleep mode"?



Change your power save settings to never turn off your monitor or harddisk.

----------


## ruba

If I try this and successfully stay in SP state, does this increase my general chance of SP after waking up?
Other than that, great *GREAT* method!!
It's genius!! Because I really don't want to spend 25 minutes lying still and also would never be able to do so!
*
u got a samsung phone?*
I've discovered that my samsung S5230 (and similar phones with same OS such as omnia etc. or maybe even all Samsung phones..) does repeat the sound, but automatically stops the alarm after +- 1 min. Therefore I've made an alarm for Samsung phone users, which first has 5 seconds of silence (because samsung tends to do a fade in) then plays a calm piano tune (made by myself  ::D: ) for about 4 seconds, and then a silence of 90 seconds
*DOWNLOAD HERE*
I'm going to use it tomorrow morning  :smiley:

----------


## BohmaN

Excellent technique. Sort of an intentional DEILD. I set my alarm at first 4,5 h into sleep and then 6h into sleep, both in REM. Though I have a couple of questions:

Tonight, as I tried, I felt as though I was too awake, and almost ready to get up, but my body was really numb, almost paralyzed. What does it really mean that "your body falls asleep". Does it not matter that you're completely alert in your mind? I tried to move a body part and it was really hard, almost impossible, but I managed and it was numb and buzzy as f*ck. Was I close? 

I usually get a lot of sleep, as I have a late schedule, so I'm not really tired by 6h into sleep, is that a problem?

----------


## DreamsRock

Wow!  I've been trying this wild for 5 days now and finally last night I got the closest I've ever been to an obe. My problem was with the alarm. I don't want my wife to wake up so I found an app for the iPhone (routine timer, $3) and finally fine tuned it to work great! U can set it to vibrate and to vibrate for as long as u need. Bought a jogging arm band for iPhone and strapped it to my ankle....problem solved. Wife doesn't wake up but I do. This app is well worth $3, since it is extremely customizable.  So last night I set it to wake me at 6hrs and 7 hrs. The first alarm woke me, stayed still, heavy sinking feeling set in really quick and then vibrations came on very subtle and then got really strong. Tried to relax past vibrations but don't remember what happened after that. Also, while in vibrations, I heard lots of voices and rationalized them as a party going on next door ( at 2 am..?). I know now that they were the "voices of the universe" as they are often called by famous obers.  I am sticking to this method because it fits best with my schedule and it finally gave me results!!  Will post more as they come.

----------


## Alexander1656

I set my alarm to do this last night. It was working well because it went of after I woke up at 7. I do not remember waking up, but I did have one of the most vivid lucid dreams I have ever had last night. Do you think I went into SP with out me remembering it.

----------


## PuppyCat

Oh gee. Great tutorial... but scrolling sideways every few seconds kinda drove me insane.

----------


## Zenman

I agree Puppycat, I couldn't even get through it.  Hopefully Crazyinsane will remove the banner text at the top of his tutorial to make it more readable.  Jeeze.

----------


## Alexander1656

Someone reply!

----------


## CrazyInSane

> Oh gee. Great tutorial... but scrolling sideways every few seconds kinda drove me insane.



Sorry about that, when I had written the tutorial originally (I have a 17" monitor), I had failed to take into account people who might have smaller monitors or screen resolutions.

By the time this was first brought to my attention (a few months ago) I was no longer able to edit the post, apparently because it has been edited the maximum amount of times. I'm trying to contact an administrator now to have this edited.

By the way, thanks to everyone for the positive feedback and replies! I will try to answer some of your questions in a little bit... I have been busy with life recently! Thanks again for the compliments.

----------


## Zenman

Yea, I just read through almost the entire thread and saw that you had tried to fix it but got shut out by the system.  I ended up cutting and pasting your tutorial into Word and then reading it that way.  Good stuff man!

ZM

----------


## ClearView

Hey all,

I found this thread a week ago, and put it on my TO-READ list. I tried this method last night. I have not had a lucid dream, however this got me VERY close. When I woke up with the alarm, the sound was very natural, and it did not cause me to jolt awake, which would make me open my eyes. I did everything as listed, however I could not project myself into the dream. I thought of a scene and it didn't work.. Anyways, its a great method and I won't stop trying.

Thanks!
-CV

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

So just checking back here for the first time in a while.
Has anyone got an MP3 that works well for this (like a noise every hour or something)?I've got a regular iPod, not an iPhone and don't want to leave my computer on overnight.

----------


## MatrixMaster92

I found an old digital watch that I can set to alarm. It beeps 10 times then quits (not very loud). Should that work?

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> I found an old digital watch that I can set to alarm. It beeps 10 times then quits (not very loud). Should that work?



I tried something similar, but you really gotta put the watch close to your pillow or something because I found it difficult to hear the beeps when in deep sleep.

----------


## Freemorph

Wow great post, Idk why I never saw this o_o. This EXACT thing happen to me once without an alarm.  I just randomly woke up and didn't move and closed my eyes 2-3 seconds after and started feeling tingle/vibrations, that was how my first lucid was. Was only 10 seconds long and barely could see anything but this is how it happened without the whole alarm thing. I think it was a brief awakening that happen and I just happen to catch it at the right time. Gonna give this a go. Wish me luck ;D

----------


## Medevila

I'm definitely going to use this method... I'm going to try to WILD almost nightly when summer rolls around.  :smiley:

----------


## Deco

Going to try out this method.

I have these big sennheiser headphones, so I'm just going to have my headphones laying next to me and have my ipod set to a high volume for when the alarm plays.

Is this alarm alright?  Tomorrow I'm gonna look through some songs to find one I might want to use.
http://www.synthesizers.com/sounds/q125b.mp3


Also, what should I do to keep my mind conscious once the alarm goes off?

----------


## DreamAwe

If you have a cell phone with motion detection (most touch screen phones) when you flip it upside down the alarm will go off. If you put your phone on vibrate only and place it half way off a ledge when it vibrates it will move it's self off the side and flip.. Turning off the alarm. Lol it works for me... You will need to turn the motion detection on in the settings menu. Hope this helps someone in need of a custom alarm ^^

----------


## janet

I tried this last night...
I think I got into sleep paralysis because I got twitchy all over and then started to feel very, very heavy...but that's it. Will try again tonight.

To anyone who needs a method of setting an alarm, this is what I did:

1. Found out my phone's email address: http://www.notepage.net/smtp.htm
2. Went to http://www.latergator.ca/index.php to send myself a delayed text message for 5 am
3. Turned off the 'reminder' beep on my phone to make sure the text message noise only went off once and wouldn't disturb me later on
4. Voila!

----------


## timbowman1

12,24 alarm clock can auto shut off. Just set snooze to OFF and then set auto-snooze to your desired time! =D 

Psst. Give me credit?

Auto snooze has a minimum of 5 secs.

But, its not freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Im still looking for a free one,


JB ipods are FTW.

----------


## DreamingDragon

How do i install this to my IPOD TOUCH?

----------


## DreamChaser

Hello?

Most modern cell phones have a variety of short, single alarm tones that last a few seconds.

Am I the only one who knows this?

----------


## Deco

The technique didn't work for me, as I moved once the alarm went off.  Though when I went back to sleep, I did have my first DILD in a while.

Going to try the technique again over the weekend.

----------


## timbowman1

Crazy, wHat if we wake up before the alarm?? Go back to sleep?

----------


## Perlinfalcon

Preview
Hey, I read this thread yesterday and decided to give it a try. It worked! But in a weird way. 

I have an iPhone, so I set an event in the calendar app for 7 in the morning, an hour before I have to get up. I set it to alert me 15 minutes before the event, which sets off an rather light alarm for about 3 or 4 seconds that will not repeat. I put my phone on vibrate so it would wake me up just in case the alarm wasn't quite loud enough. 

So in the middle of the night, I wake up to the alarm. I lie very still to see what will happen. In a very short time I realize that things feel different. My body feels very heavy and tingly and I am looking up at a closed door right next to my bed ( the door in reality was open) I feel that I am probably in a dream state, so I sit up and plug my nose and try breathing. I can breathe clearly, so I know I'm dreaming. I try not to get too excited, I get up, stretch, look around the room, then jump up and levitate by the ceiling. I decide to open the door and go to the next room, then decide to try going outside. As I get to the front door I wake up.

The weird part is, the alarm didn't go off. I must have dreamed it going off. Which makes me wonder if I dreamed the WILD too. It's all a little fuzzy. But, either way I did have a brief LD, so even just expecting the alarm to go off worked. 

By the way, I never successfully WILDed before this, though I have had a few DILDs.

----------


## mcwillis

Having read somewhere else on this forum that someone has had 1 wild and 13 canwild's it spurred me on to do this which worked extremely well.  Firstly I used a music sequencer program to create a two tone alarm using the in-built synthesiser to make a two tone alarm that lasts for 10 seconds.  Secondly I recorded my voice saying, 'Dont move stay awake'.  I layered this over the alarm repeating it for 1 minute.  I copied the entire process so that it would go off every 15 minutes for the next two hours.  I exported the 'project' as an mp3 and put my laptop at the head of my bed.  I plugged in a headphone and went to bed and set my regular alarm clock to go off 6 hours later.

My regular alarm clock went off and I plugged in my headphone and played my custom canwild recording and went straight back to sleep as I had only been awake for about 15 seconds.  I awoke 15 minutes later as the two tone alarm woke me up.  Hearing 'Dont move saty awake' did the trick by keeping me still and also staying awake rather than having the intense desire to go straight back to sleep.  I stayed awake for the next minute and then fell straight back to sleep after my recording ceased.  

I didnt canwild though as I could feel that my body was very tense and my eyeballs were moving quite a lot so I feel that excitement and my desire to canwild was preventing me from wild'ing.  However I had 8 experiences of what it feels like to wake-up and stay awake for a minute as my entire recording was to repeat the process 8 times over 2 hours.

I would like to add that the 'tinitus' listening that crazyinsane uses to enter a LD doesnt work for everyone.  I have read School of Out-of-Body Travel
A Practical Guidebook that gives other techniques such as phantom wiggling and a whole host of others to initiate a LD.  You can get it from http://books.obe4u.com/

----------


## Medevila

Alright, the alarm goes off, all is well. I don't move. How long before I should start feeling the sensations of SP? How long should the SP last?

----------


## MotU

Cool, gonna try this out. Haven't had much success DEILDing or WILDING, so I hope this works. See if the alarm of my iPod nano 2G suits this purpose.

----------


## ClearView

Thanks Dreamawe  :wink2: 

-CV

----------


## brettWp

I'm pretty confident this should work. I failed doing this last night, only cause my cat woke me up at 4:50AM ish, and my alarm was set for 5:10.   -__-  It ruined the whole process. 

But my alarm is just a song I like; I edited a part of the song to last 15 seconds, and it's just a gentle song with a girl singing. (The XX - Heart Skipped a Beat)

Hopefully I'll get something out of it tonight!

----------


## Deco

The alarm mp3 you gave on the first page works great to wake me up.  Here's what happens every time though, I wake up, then I feel my body slowly get heavier, then it kinda of lightens up and just stays like that for a while without me going into paralysis or into a dream.

Does it matter if my eyes move at all?

----------


## brettWp

> The alarm mp3 you gave on the first page works great to wake me up.  Here's what happens every time though, I wake up, then I feel my body slowly get heavier, then it kinda of lightens up and just stays like that for a while without me going into paralysis or into a dream.
> 
> Does it matter if my eyes move at all?



It's best to just keep your eyes shut, and try to relax. Don't focus on your body physically either, try to think of a dream scene or something you want to dream about, think up images of where you want to go, and it should help get you farther. The more you try to get into a dream or SP, the harder it will be. Let your body take you there, and think of something cool.  :wink2:

----------


## Deco

> It's best to just keep your eyes shut, and try to relax. Don't focus on your body physically either, try to think of a dream scene or something you want to dream about, think up images of where you want to go, and it should help get you farther. The more you try to get into a dream or SP, the harder it will be. Let your body take you there, and think of something cool.



Well I assumed that I should focus on my breathing so that I don't just fall asleep.  

Also when I mean moving my eyes, I don't mean opening them.  I mean does it matter if your eyes move around in your head a little?  Because I can't help if they move around a bit.  Does it effect getting into SP?

----------


## brettWp

> Well I assumed that I should focus on my breathing so that I don't just fall asleep.  
> 
> Also when I mean moving my eyes, I don't mean opening them.  I mean does it matter if your eyes move around in your head a little?  Because I can't help if they move around a bit.  Does it effect getting into SP?



Yep, focusing on your breathing helps too, or so I've heard. I don't think it will matter if your eyes move, while in Sleep Paralysis your eyes are one of the few organs that can actually still move. (Rapid Eye Movement REM) You should be fine.

----------


## leo

hi clearview, i havent seen any of the tutorials, i work different  hours from my spouse. when my spouse goes out , because she is a noisy sleeper i find the hour after is a really good lucid hour for me. what i have found is that each dream tends to last 30 mins vertually exactly

----------


## WolfTotem

Found a feature from my cell phone, you can make a custom alarm sound for it, so I did and I've been trying this method for about four nights/mornings by now. First my dream recall made a crash dive! I barely remembered one single dream, until I decided to sleep longer and there they were again.  :smiley: 

I've tried to hit the 7h 30min REM cycle, but the best result I've got so far was autonomous reaction of my right leg. I was sleeping sideways, my right leg on top of the left one. Phone's alarm (4 sec music clip) goes off, I wake up in SP, I wait. Nothing. Until suddenly my right leg kicks out straight all by itself and I wake up comppletely and lose the SP. I do have sciatica, which might be the explanation?!?

Other times I've just woke up, haven't noticed any kind of SP, but tried to stay still. Then I've continued my sleeping, because I couldn't recall any prior dreams. There were one moment though, when I was planning to wake up early to get to the office ahead of time, I turned on the TV (from the bed), but then my lousy recall bugged me, so I decided to sleep some more. Had some dreams and kept wondering, while in dream, why I left the TV on. (As I did) :-D

----------


## G100at100

Thanks for taking time to make this post.

----------


## DreamsRock

Ok, been a while since I posted on 3-12-10.  I've been seriously trying this method for over 2 months.  I had really cool results the 5th and 6th day in, but have not been able to duplicate??  The 5th day I got really cool sp feelings.  On the 6th day I had the same sp feelings and was able to have an OBE!  I was floating in my room and kept going down and touching my wife on the cheek and floating back up.  As soon as I looked at my body in bed---it was over!  I have since changed to the "chronology timer" app for iphone, which works much better than the last app I was using.  It costs $3 though, but is so customizable, it's worth it.  I put iphone in armband and hope for good results.  I am baffled as to why this hasn't worked lately, but I am not giving up.  The past 3 months have been so awesome.  I have had my first OBE, and my first 3 DILDS!!  And one false awakening/LD!  I was beginning to think I was not able to have these cool experiences.  My DILD's did not have anything to do with the CANWILD, but my OBE did.

----------


## marcher22

I recommend any doing this to NOT use iTunes. I set the alarm and nothing rang during the night, I checked my computer. "Itunes ran into an Error"

Will try w/ Windows Media player, overall great technique.

----------


## Mike02

I love how this technique is just a DEILD, but the creator made up a bull shit acronym so he could name it CAN-wild. Just so he could say "You CAN-wild". 

IN THE INSTRUCTIONS OF DEILD it clearly says one of the methods of waking up, IS BY ALARM!!!!

----------


## CrazyInSane

> I love how this technique is just a DEILD, but the creator made up a bull shit acronym so he could name it CAN-wild. Just so he could say "You CAN-wild". 
> 
> IN THE INSTRUCTIONS OF DEILD it clearly says one of the methods of waking up, IS BY ALARM!!!!



Thanks for your kind words. Really, if you don't have anything nice to say, maybe you shouldn't say anything at all.

FYI, the DEILD tutorial in the Tutorials section was edited after my tutorial was posted, to incorporate the alarm-based method that is mentioned here. This method is not technically a "Dream-exit induced lucid dream" because you aren't necessarily dreaming when the alarm wakes you up.

----------


## Medevila

Yeah. Way to make yourself look like a douche, Mike02.   :Clap:

----------


## timbowman1

> Thanks for your kind words. Really, if you don't have anything nice to say, maybe you shouldn't say anything at all.
> 
> FYI, the DEILD tutorial in the Tutorials section was edited after my tutorial was posted, to incorporate the alarm-based method that is mentioned here. This method is not technically a "Dream-exit induced lucid dream" because you aren't necessarily dreaming when the alarm wakes you up.



way to show him, CIS!

----------


## westheguitarist

After reading this tutorial, I have to say, this is quite a clever idea. I have had a WILD before, and it is true that the most difficult (and tedius) part is the relaxation and waiting for sleep paralysis. I will definitely try out this method tonight!  I have an iPod nano and an iHome speaker, and I am going to set the alarm to a playlist which will have a 3 second sound clip on it. Thanks a lot for this great tutorial and I will let you know how it goes!  ::D:

----------


## Medevila

Is there a less disturbing sound I could wake up to?  :tongue2: 

Well it's not that bad, but I find it jarring.

----------


## westheguitarist

> Is there a less disturbing sound I could wake up to? 
> 
> Well It's not that bad, but I find it jarring.



Hey Medevila, I didn't like that sound either, so I went onto a sound effects website called freesound.org and found a sound effect of wind chimes:
http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=22346 

I find this much more calming to wake up to. You could use this sound or search for other sound effects

----------


## kookyinc

People have likely suggested this, but I don't feel like reading 11 pages. For those with iTunes, here's a possibility. Make it so your computer does not go into sleep mode and get an MP3 that is completely silent. Make a playlist and copy&paste the silent song as many times as it takes for you to get a 6 hour to 6 hour and 20 minute playlist (this should, if started as soon as one falls asleep, wake you up right before or right during a REM cycle). At the very end, put a 4 second audio file that says, like evildoctor said, "Wake up! It's WILD time!" Make sure the playlist is not on shuffle and is not on any repeat. This should wake you up right on time. Maybe. I dunno.

----------


## Oothoon

I have been using a similar technique for a while now. I have found that a mp3 that plays my name at a very low volume is sufficient to wake me up.  "Oothoon it's a dream your dreaming" played three time in a row. I got the idea from a video I saw where kids would not wake up to a screeching fire alarm, but their parents voice made them jump out of bed. It has been incorporated into dreams a couple of times for a DILD. Usually it wakes me up, sometime I sleep through it.

----------


## Medevila

It's a bit quiet but I like it. 

This is only my fourth time using this technique though (I've given up at SP every time.), so I'm going to try the original sound again.

----------


## ultimatedood

Both of the alarm clock apps for the iPod DO loop, "Alarm Clock", and "Best Alarm", both paid for.

my bros real alarm clock stops after like 5 minutes..  ::?:

----------


## timbowman1

> Both of the alarm clock apps for the iPod DO loop, "Alarm Clock", and "Best Alarm", both paid for.
> 
> my bros real alarm clock stops after like 5 minutes..



Get the 12,24 alarm clock for ipods. Set your alarm, and put snooze to off. Then, put auto-snooze to 5 seconds. It'll play the alarm for 5 seconds and then never again. You can also set the alarm to your ipod music.

ps, this isnt my product nor am i trying to advertise it. just helpin out some fellow dreamers

----------


## ultimatedood

> Get the 12,24 alarm clock for ipods. Set your alarm, and put snooze to off. Then, put auto-snooze to 5 seconds. It'll play the alarm for 5 seconds and then never again. You can also set the alarm to your ipod music.
> 
> ps, this isnt my product nor am i trying to advertise it. just helpin out some fellow dreamers



ah thanks dude

will definitely use this!!

----------


## Spiderman_859

Does anyone know of a good android app for this technique? Or any useful lucid dreaming apps for that matter? I just got a HTC Hero and I want to be able to do a canwild anywhere. Thanks  :Cheeky:

----------


## CrazyInSane

To reply to some concerns, yes, that original sound is a bit jarring and I no longer use it. Unfortunately I cannot edit the main post any longer so I'm unable to change that default sound mentioned in the tutorial. Basically, you can use any sound you like so long as it falls within a general 3 to 10 (maximum) second range. The current sound I use is a man's voice that is low at the beginning, louder at the middle, then lower again toward the end. It gives me just the right jolt to wake my _mind_, but not my _body_.

Good luck to everyone, sorry for my absence from this thread I've been busy with personal affairs the past several months.

----------


## sydiswatching1

> To reply to some concerns, yes, that original sound is a bit jarring and I no longer use it. Unfortunately I cannot edit the main post any longer so I'm unable to change that default sound mentioned in the tutorial. Basically, you can use any sound you like so long as it falls within a general 3 to 10 (maximum) second range. The current sound I use is a man's voice that is low at the beginning, louder at the middle, then lower again toward the end. It gives me just the right jolt to wake my _mind_, but not my _body_.
> 
> Good luck to everyone, sorry for my absence from this thread I've been busy with personal affairs the past several months.




Can't you ask a mod if you can modify it or if they can change it for you? This method seems brillianty foolproof, I'll try tonight and post results tomorrow.

----------


## CrazyInSane

Yes, I have asked them on occasion in the past if I could be given the necessary permissions to continue editing the original post, and I believe they said no due to technical restrictions. I cannot recall if they said that they themselves are still able to edit the post, but I will re-contact them to add this information. As well, I wanted to add some new information regarding *repetition* — I find that using the alarm feature more than once (maybe about _3 or 4 times_ in a short, 2-hour period or so before waking up) greatly increases the likelihood that it will work at least one of the times, and still doesn't disrupt your sleep much at all.

----------


## sydiswatching1

Suggestion, instead of worrying about all these timers, I just made a new sound file by adding 7 hours and 30 minutes of silence before your alarm, make sure to turn off the sleep mode on my computer, and then play it right before I go to sleep. The speakers on my laptop don't work, s o I have to use heads, they better not fall out  ::disconcerted::  . I'm going to try it right after this, and I'll upload the sound file if anyone's interested.


_Edit: Eh, bad insomnia coupled with waking up 3 hours before the alarm goes off and seeing the earplugs had found themselves outta my ears: not much of an ideal testing morning. I'll attempt again with the sound file on my ipod and perhaps with different headphones this time._

----------


## plasmarox

Thanks so much for this technique. I tried it this morning, and i got the strange sensation you described, but it was light in my room and my eyes were fluttering manically. Would a darker room stop this?

Also, i question about breathing. If I manually control my breathing, will this exit me from SP?

----------


## diamondrust

I've been trying this method with little luck. It seems like I'm getting less results than when I first tried it. Like the previous poster, I've been using a digital watch which turns itself off after that exact minute I set it. But it seems like it's not loud enough to wake me while I'm asleep.... I was starting to think the alarm feature on the watch wasn't working but nope, it's me not waking up to the alarm simply because it's not loud enough.

----------


## TraumKommissar

Im gonna try this, just because of the added security of the alarm waking you up, I've been pretty good at just waking up after REM, but I cant move to see if the time( to know if it is late enough). And last night I woke up and then was going to try the wild like this but i decided to move and that must've messed it all up. THanks for the post bro.

----------


## diamondrust

> Im gonna try this, just because of the added security of the alarm waking you up, I've been pretty good at just waking up after REM, but I cant move to see if the time( to know if it is late enough). And last night I woke up and then was going to try the wild like this but i decided to move and that must've messed it all up. THanks for the post bro.



How do you train yourself to wake up after each dream? And do people normally wake up after every dream every night? because I can't remember waking up after a dream even once. If you can train yourself, that seems like a surefire way.

----------


## rynkrt3

WOW this is an amazing technique!  But here's the thing, for me, the alarm noise he recommends is way to "jolting" and I find myself flinging out of my sheets when it goes off.  Does any one have a more..relaxing tone for this method? ::thanks::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Hmm well I've been able to get vibrations well WILDing the normal way so I'm thinking of trying this to see if I can get stronger vibrations to take me to dreamland. Problem is when I try normal WILD I think I wake myself up too much and get frustrated going to sleep if I fail. I'm going to attempt this method 6 hours after going to sleep, and my original WILD 8 hours after so I can just wake up for good if I can't get back to sleep.

The problem for me though is I don't have an ipod or iphone and I just don't want to leave my laptop on all night. So I'm going to try a variation by leaving my phone alarm right by my bedside and very quickly flicking it off. I have heard that idea from someone else a few years back and they said it worked for them, or maybe someone else in this thread has suggested it but I'm too lazy to read it over  :tongue2: .

Another problem I noticed is I often wake up 10-20 minutes before my alarm goes off, that is a pain in the neck, though I'll try to WILD then anyway, or perhaps DEILD if I can react fast enough.

----------


## rynkrt3

LucidDreamGod, if you move at all it will ruin this process, so quickly turning your alarm off will not work for this method.

----------


## Snivellus

This clock works really well for multiple alarms. No installation, too.
I created an mp3 that repeats the alarm 15 times, and set the repetition of played file to none.

----------


## StingPT

Hey! I tried this technique tonight because 1º-I cant relax long enough to enter SP 2º- You dont have to wake up in the middle of the night and 3º I found a solution to have a 3-4 sec alarm on my PSP xD (just had to add 1 hour of silence to its alarm lol!).

But I wasnt succesfull because I put the alarm to 8.00 AM and I woke up at 6 30 because my window wasnt very closed so it woke me pretty much :S the good thing is that I had my longest lucid dream! (DILD xD) But Im kinda sad that when I woke up from it, it was 07.58 :'( I will try this again tonight but I will put the alarm to beep at 07.30 and I will post here the results. Stay well

----------


## westheguitarist

> Does any one have a more..relaxing tone for this method?



Hey rynkar3, I agree with you that this tone is very startling. In an earlier post on this thread I replied to something like this, and here's what I said:

"I didn't like that sound either, so I went onto a sound effects website called freesound.org and found a sound effect of wind chimes:
http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=22346 

I find this much more calming to wake up to. You could use this sound or search for other sound effects"

----------


## rynkrt3

Thanks a bunch wes  ::D:

----------


## StingPT

No results today :S Went to sleep at 01.00 AM (couldnt go earlier) and I put the alarm to beep at 7.30 fearing that I would wake up again at 8.00 but I woke up at 10.00 xD.  It beeped, woke me up, I stayed still for a minute and nothing... The beep isnt the same which its post but it's still strartling... Which could be the problem? Was it the beep which its a bit startling but I didnt move (could it awake me more than a relaxing tone?)?  Or was the time I sleeeped (6.30 hours until the alarm)? Im gonna continue to try this method, but I really want to know if the tone is startling, can awake me more and ruin my can-wild?

----------


## ultimatedood

> WOW this is an amazing technique!  But here's the thing, for me, the alarm noise he recommends is way to "jolting" and I find myself flinging out of my sheets when it goes off.  Does any one have a more..relaxing tone for this method?



 oh my god I laughed pretty hard at that. It is really startling, and I usually jump out of bed _as fast as I can_ when I use an alarm, which might be a problem because I might not remember I have this.

I don't regularly sleep at any specific time, and I wake up at different times, so I don't really know when I'm gonna wake up. 2 days ago I went to sleep at 1am, and woke up at noon, and last night I went to sleep at 2am and woke up at 10:45

----------


## renzokuken

i tried this today took a nap and the alarm scared the shit outta me. i dont think i gotta enough sleep and that alarm really startled me so ima try tonite when i have more time... :Oh noes:

----------


## zhineTech

Hey guys, this is actually my first post on the boards here, been lurking for a while.

I have tried this tech seven times, with no success. But im sure that is because of a few factors which can be corrected:
1>either the alarm jolts the crap out of me and i instinctively reach to turn it off or
2>the alarm never wakes me up

as a solution to part 1 and 2 of this i have created a file of my own, which can be found here:
MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service

its an MP3 synth riff that fades in and out for 10 seconds, followed by a minute or so of silence. i am using Alarm Klock for Android on my phone and tweaking the fade in and out times, with the alarm set to time out for a minute. 

another variable is manipulating the time the alarm goes off. if it goes off too early in my cycle, im in deeper sleep and don't hear it. if it goes off too close to time to go to work, my mind urges me to go ahead and get up and get the day moving.

i have also began to "practice" with the alarm, having it go off throughout the day and next to my bed, while visualizing keeping still, quieting the conditioned desire to "reach for the alarm",  entering the dream, and then looking at my hands saying "i am dreaming, i am dreaming." i have read of similar practice for OOBer's trying to "awaken without moving." this whole skillset would be valuable to have in general as it can be the springboard for many techniques and dream recall.

----------


## Marlowe

First off, Thanks for this incredible guide!

Last night I set my phone to receive a text message - hoping that it would wake me up.
At 5:00 last night, I tried this for the first time, and it worked. I successfully woke up and didn't move an inch or open my eyes.
The problem is, I didn't know what to do from there :O

I felt SP - it was really heavy - and tried focusing on my breathing. I also tried observing any HH, but there were none.
Any tips on how to make the transition into a lucid dream from here?

----------


## Elucive

You probably need to try at a different time, so sleep for maybe one more hour and a half.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Hi all, I'm Sarge_Maximus2. First of let me say a big THANK YOU to crazyinsane for this technique. It really is just what I was looking for as I have been researching about lucid dremas for almost 5 years on this very site. Lol. Anyhow, using this technique I have become Lucid (I Think) the last two nights, which are the first two nights I tried. But I need some expert opinions to let me know if I was truly being lucid or not and how better to remain in the dream. I hope you don't mind long posts  :wink2: 

Ok, so the first one was two nights ago and I attempted it as soon as I read this tutorial. I downloaded the sound and alarm clock, set it, and went to bed. Unfortunately, I was SO excited, that I couldn't get to sleep for the longest time. I'd finally fall asleep then hjave a long, vivid dream (non-lucid) and then wake up. Get a drink, go back to bed, unable to sleep, then finally get to sleep, and have another vivid non-lucid dream, wake up etc, for about three of these cycles. However, in the final one, I was having a dream and decided to look at my clock as I've trained myself to do, and lo and behold, it wasn't consistent! So I thought "Aha! This is a dream!" so I immediately started rubbing my hands together and examining them and things got ultra-real. So I decided to examine the mechanics of my dreaming mind, how things behaved, etc. I remember feeling completely aware, I remember checking the mirror to see what I looked like and I looked the same and was kinda dissapointed but the image was slanted, also I'm 80% sure that I created things to see how that worked, basically this was a training exercise for me, and that's how I worked it. When things started to get blurry or dark, I'd rub my hands together again and continue exploring. I'd say I was in the dream for a perceivable hour.

When I awoke, the next day I had such a sensation of accomplishment, as though I'd actually done something with the time that I'd otherwise be wasting in sleep, and I pondered what I would do next.

So, for the first lucid(?) dream I was not able to use the clock, but I became lucid(?) because of how anticipant I was.

Anyhow, the next day at work I checked the clock constantly, did more reality checks, and thought of what I'd like to do next. Anyhow, I decided I'd like to learn summoning next, and so I picked Tricia Helfer as my subject. I theorized that if I was to summon her, as per this site's guidelines, it would need to be believable, so I theorized that using my phone (which is my "totem" if you will) to have her on speed dial would do it, that or going to a building that seemed like the kind she might be at.

So, I got home, read up on more techniques especially in controlling a dream, decided the passive way was best, and went to sleep. Well, AGAIN I was too excited to sleep and had much difficulty, but since I remained awake, I entered SP at one point, tried to sit up in it, but ended up waking myself up and recalling that someone had posted and said it's better not to because you risk waking up. Better to just enter the dream. However that is supposed to be done I thought. Anyhow, later, the alarm went off! And I heard it but faintly, and so I thought "this is it!" I was already in SP and was waiting, trying to remember what to do, when my body felt like the top half of it was being lifted. But no my physical body, more like a floating body, if you know what I mean. Anyhow, I thought I'd just let it happen, so I did, I got lifted up till my top-half was 90 degrees with the bed, then I shot up out of the room and entered the dream (which was my room lol) but I was standing in it. 

Anyhow, I remembered how the day before I had been talking to my cousin about doors and if you could make some other destination appear when you open the door, to go to that is. So anyhow, I opened the door and it was just like the norm in my house and I got frusterated and slammed the door. Can't remember what happened next but eventually I got into a fancy restaurant and thought "this is where I'll find Tricia Helfer" and when approached by the hostess I said "Yes for two, but she may be here already" so I went into the dining room but found that she wasn't there. I thought this odd because I thought I was being quite cunning in my manipulations but I waited for a while and she still never showed up. So I thought "why don't I call her?" so I checked my phone, and sure enough she was on my speed dial, I called her and she said she wouldn't be able to make it. At that point I thought "I thought I was controlling this dream? Guess I'm not." but she said she'd meet me "somewhere" so anyhow, I ended up walking down the street when suddenly, from the sky, came a rocket ship, crashing into the ground like the canisters of weapons on Halo 3. The policeman opened it and freaked out. When I got there, I saw it was Tricia Helfer and I explained to the officer (to his confusion) that I knew her and it was fine. So we left, I asked her what took her so long, I forget what she said, but I pondered why she had come out of the sky rather than just be "around the corner" so to speak. Anyhow, we both navigated through the dream and there were some people after her for some reason but mostly I tried to get a handle on creating things. Again, I felt completely aware in this dream but found it odd that I was jumping from one location to the next.

Anyhow, that's it. So, were these lucid dreams or no? Also, any advice you could give would be appreciated, thanks.  ::D:

----------


## Bobblehat

I don't know if this is any use to anybody but my mobile is fine for waking me. I set the alarm to go off at 4, set the alarm sound to its lowest level and put some sticky tape over the speaker so I can't hear anything at all. The light of the mobile alarm starting wakes me up. I put snooze on to go off every 15 minutes in case I'm facing the wrong way when it goes off. I don't know if every mobile is suitable for this but I can let you know the model if you like (it was the cheapest one in the shop!)

----------


## brettWp

> Hi all, I'm Sarge_Maximus2. First of let me say a big THANK YOU to crazyinsane for this technique. It really is just what I was looking for as I have been researching about lucid dremas for almost 5 years on this very site. Lol. Anyhow, using this technique I have become Lucid (I Think) the last two nights, which are the first two nights I tried. But I need some expert opinions to let me know if I was truly being lucid or not and how better to remain in the dream. I hope you don't mind long posts 
> 
> Ok, so the first one was two nights ago and I attempted it as soon as I read this tutorial. I downloaded the sound and alarm clock, set it, and went to bed. Unfortunately, I was SO excited, that I couldn't get to sleep for the longest time. I'd finally fall asleep then hjave a long, vivid dream (non-lucid) and then wake up. Get a drink, go back to bed, unable to sleep, then finally get to sleep, and have another vivid non-lucid dream, wake up etc, for about three of these cycles. However, in the final one, I was having a dream and decided to look at my clock as I've trained myself to do, and lo and behold, it wasn't consistent! So I thought "Aha! This is a dream!" so I immediately started rubbing my hands together and examining them and things got ultra-real. So I decided to examine the mechanics of my dreaming mind, how things behaved, etc. I remember feeling completely aware, I remember checking the mirror to see what I looked like and I looked the same and was kinda dissapointed but the image was slanted, also I'm 80% sure that I created things to see how that worked, basically this was a training exercise for me, and that's how I worked it. When things started to get blurry or dark, I'd rub my hands together again and continue exploring. I'd say I was in the dream for a perceivable hour.
> 
> When I awoke, the next day I had such a sensation of accomplishment, as though I'd actually done something with the time that I'd otherwise be wasting in sleep, and I pondered what I would do next.
> 
> So, for the first lucid(?) dream I was not able to use the clock, but I became lucid(?) because of how anticipant I was.
> 
> Anyhow, the next day at work I checked the clock constantly, did more reality checks, and thought of what I'd like to do next. Anyhow, I decided I'd like to learn summoning next, and so I picked Tricia Helfer as my subject. I theorized that if I was to summon her, as per this site's guidelines, it would need to be believable, so I theorized that using my phone (which is my "totem" if you will) to have her on speed dial would do it, that or going to a building that seemed like the kind she might be at.
> ...



If you were aware that you were dreaming, then those were Lucid! They sound awesome. What time do you go to bed and set the alarm for? I'm on a really messed up sleep schedule during the summer (going to bed at 12:00 and getting up around 9 or 10)

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

I'm so happy they were lucid that I'm getting even more excited now!! Thanks for confirming my hopes. I go to bed at 11 pm, set the one-time -alarm for 5 am, then have my real alarm on for 7 am when I have to get up for work.

----------


## Spectrum

I'll give this a go.  I've already stayed up way too late to get enough REM tonight so i doubt I'll have any success yet, but I'll keep it up a couple of days in a row.  :smiley:

----------


## brettWp

Yep they sound amazing. I bet you can get them even more clear and realistic if you keep doing it! Try rubbing your hands together in a dream (don't remember if you mentioned that in the post)

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> Yep they sound amazing. I bet you can get them even more clear and realistic if you keep doing it! Try rubbing your hands together in a dream (don't remember if you mentioned that in the post)



Yeah I did, and they were super real. But lately I havn't been able to enter SP. It's getting frusterating but I know I have to just keep trying. Any tips on how to induce WILDs more successfully or SP for that matter?

----------


## Raspberry

Hmm... thing is, i don't want to leave my laptop on all night. Wasting electricity and all that.

My phone setting goes off by itself, but only after 1 minute minimum. Is that ok or will it be too long?

Otherwise imma just have to hope my dad doesn't check i'm asleep...  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Spectrum

If you have any kind of mp3 player, you can just add several hours of silence to the beginning of the custom alarm noise.

----------


## Raspberry

*sniffs* Unfortunatly my iPod ended up in the washing machine. It died...  ::holyshit::

----------


## Watchman

> *sniffs* Unfortunatly my iPod ended up in the washing machine. It died...



Oh dear, sorry to hear that..that's a pity!!

I'm also with you about leaving equipment on at night when alternatives are possible. 

Here are a couple of wacky ideas I've come up with so far, and the simplest ideas are the best, some say!!...

.....If you only want one alarm to go off and automatically stop! Try getting hold of an old fashioned alarm clock (the spring wind up type). If no-one you know has one, maybe go to second hand shops, they shouldn't cost a lot. However, if you're anything like me,.. then you wouldn't be able to stand the ticking noise they make, or the loud alarm bell when it goes off!!...so I would cover it with a box of some kind and cover that with a large heavy towel to muffle it all..It should wake you up. I've used a wind up mechanical egg timer to time my 30min meditations. It works well!!!

Another idea, old equipment again!!....  
Get a cassette tape player that has mechanical buttons and which operates from the mains power supply, a blank cassette tape, a plug-in mains power timer that you plug into the house mains socket (you can get from a DIY store, mechanical or electronic).  
Just record your alarm(s) and /or music to cassette tape (you may need a 3.5mm Jack plug lead if it has an external Microphone socket to transfer sound to the tape player/recorder (from ebay?), or simply record from a built in Mic on the recorder if it has one).  
Set the mains plug-in timer to switch on at the time(s) you want and plug it in the wall socket.  Connect the tape Player's power cord socket onto the timer and press PLAY..However, it won't PLAY (if you've set it correctly), as the power is off, and won't come on until it reaches your set time(s).  
I have a micro Hi-fi unit in the bedroom and I'm trying out various alarms and short pieces of music to see what works best for me... 

Hope this helps, Good Luck!!

----------


## Spectrum

Welp, I tried this method this morning, the alarm went off and it startled the hell out of me, and I'm pretty sure I moved.  I know I fell asleep some time after then, but I've got no idea how long i was awake for.

Maybe I ought to try a slightly more gentle noise.

----------


## Raspberry

If only I could use my alarm clock! It has a "natural noises" setting and makes a whooshing wind sound that wakes me up quite gently, but it still works....

And my birthday's in one months time. My dad's gonna replace my iPod for me  ::D:  Depends if I get a Touch or a Nano though. I will protect it with my life  ::D: 

Until then I might just have to leave my laptop on... I just hope no one comes into my room to wake me up  ::?:  Otherwise i'll be paying the electricity bill...  ::holyshit::

----------


## Erii

hello everyone, I found this thread yesterday, and I've read every single page.
and I decided to make an account (which I literally JUST did) because I have some questions
well, last night I tried this method
(I set an alarm on my phones calender, to go off at 4:30am, and 6:00am, the shortest time they could go was one minute, but that didn't seem to mess anything up. I went to bed at 1am)
and the first time the alarm went off,I opened my eyes for like a split second, then shut them because I remembered I was doing this
(before I went to bed, I was telling myself not to move when the alarm goes off ect)
and once I closed my eyes, I was still laying still, and I started to feel a tingly feeling, and that's all I can remember, I think I couldn't keep myself awake  :Sad: 
or me opening my eyes ruined it
so then the alarm went off at 6, and I was in an EXTREMELY uncomfortable position so I moved.
BUT I did remember 2 of my dreams, (I have a dream journal also) which is good progress because recently I've been only remember 1 or 0.

so does anyone have any tips for me to have this method work better??

----------


## Erii

?

----------


## zhineTech

-be patient, keep trying

-id think one minute is too long, you would become quite alert w/ the alarm going that long

----------


## Erii

> -be patient, keep trying
> 
> -id think one minute is too long, you would become quite alert w/ the alarm going that long



thanks for the reply~
and I'm actually quite a heavy sleep, so when it goes off I'm on the verge of consciousness, I'm aware it's on, but I don't like jolt up, i laid there for a few seconds, then acknowledged what was going on. I also left me TV on with the volume so I could barely hear it, could that have effected anything?

----------


## philauto

It worked! i actually set my custom alarm about 10 minutes before my real alarm during an afternoon nap. I napped for about an hour. The original reason i did this was to wake not so disturbed to have a great recall. and the real alarm to make sure i did not just fall asleep again. But when i woke from the CAN. i remained perfectly still and decided to give this another shot (ive tried during night but keep waking up on my arm or something happens like i move [which doesnot happen anymore sense i found a good noise to use {im using a reminder alert on a black berry its very customizable}])

any ways it was cool i could feel myself falling asleep and having major tactile halucinations and some audio within seconds. I felt myself just slip off of my bed of course i knew this was not real. well the lucid its self was very unstable and my attempts at stablizing were not working very well, this has not really been a problem for me before. And i woke up and had only been asleep for about 3 minutes. It actually felt about 3 minutes i would say in the dream. I also remembered my previous dream very well. 

Anyways thanks very much crazyinsane! i will keep trying this method during night. But first i need to continue dream journaling well, i got lazy a while back. Maybe others would like to try waking from their CAN after an hour or so of afternoon nap.

----------


## Erii

> It worked! i actually set my custom alarm about 10 minutes before my real alarm during an afternoon nap. I napped for about an hour. The original reason i did this was to wake not so disturbed to have a great recall. and the real alarm to make sure i did not just fall asleep again. But when i woke from the CAN. i remained perfectly still and decided to give this another shot (ive tried during night but keep waking up on my arm or something happens like i move [which doesnot happen anymore sense i found a good noise to use {im using a reminder alert on a black berry its very customizable}])
> 
> any ways it was cool i could feel myself falling asleep and having major tactile halucinations and some audio within seconds. I felt myself just slip off of my bed of course i knew this was not real. well the lucid its self was very unstable and my attempts at stablizing were not working very well, this has not really been a problem for me before. And i woke up and had only been asleep for about 3 minutes. It actually felt about 3 minutes i would say in the dream. I also remembered my previous dream very well. 
> 
> Anyways thanks very much crazyinsane! i will keep trying this method during night. But first i need to continue dream journaling well, i got lazy a while back. Maybe others would like to try waking from their CAN after an hour or so of afternoon nap.



hey I'm gonna try this again tonight, I might try it tomorrow or something if I nap, but I never have good dream recall with naps...

----------


## Erii

well I tried last night, fell asleep around 2 (couldn't get to sleep, so I think going to bed around 2 ruined it) first alarm at 4:30, I can barely remember that,alarm at 6am I opened my eyes, so then I set an alarm for 9 to see if it would work, and I was SO close. I think I woke up momentarily like RIGHT before the alarm went off and that ruined it!!! because when the alarm went off I stayed perfectly still, never opened my eyes, and nothing happened after a minute. I will try again, but I'll go to bed at like 12, I think I set the alarm intervals too close together, and I think I was too tired for the alarm at 4:30, does anyone have tips to make this better?
and I remembered 2 dreams when I woke up for one of the times, (which I forgot to write them down, now I only remember one  :Sad:  ) and this morning, when I woke up for the day, I was having a detailed dream, and a phone call woke me up and I forgot it!! it's on the tip of my tongue and its so annoying because I was in the middle of the dream  :Sad: 
anyway, what are the best times to do this?

----------


## Spectrum

Curses.  After my second attempt, I've still had no luck.  Sadly, with regards to what happened when i woke up, my mind is completely blank.

Third time lucky!

----------


## mantiz

i tried this today afternoon with the LucidWeaver app in my mobile phone.. it woke me up after 90 minutes of napping..
I lay still and soon could feel SP kickin in.. but I had fooled around with the app settings earlier and the alarm sounded again after 5 mins, ruining everything   :Sad: 

gonna try again tonight, will post the results in the morning. thanks crazyinsane   :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Forgot to say this a while ago and thanks crazinsane. I had 1 WILD (first one) thanks to you. Then my attempts started to fail, waking me up, because its too loud. But now I have another prob, I dont wake up from the alarm! Maybe due to the fan Im using... Im not going to use it tonight to test it out (and I will have a very hot night but who cares) Will test this tonight and I will post results  ::D:

----------


## Erii

hey, when you guys do this, would you mind telling me what time you went to bed/set the alarms? I seem to be having trouble with that, and getting into the SP?

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> hey, when you guys do this, would you mind telling me what time you went to bed/set the alarms? I seem to be having trouble with that, and getting into the SP?



Well, I go to bed at 11 and set the alarm for 5 am, with my regular alarm at 7 am. But this hasn't been working so well so I'm trying to figure out when my REM cycles begin. As for SP, it's an elusive art. To me it feels like you have to let parts of your brain go to sleep, while keeping the center awake. If you try to stay awake, you'll just lose consciousness. Other than that, I'm still learning too, good luck though.  :smiley:

----------


## infinity101

Very nice post crazyinsane and i thank you  ::D: 

For everyone who is having trouble finding a alarm clock here is a link to a flash timer that you can have ring for 3 times, 9 times , or 27 times.
Download The Lucid Dreaming Flash Timer & MP3s To Induce OBEs

Quick tutorial to set up:
Click the link above, download flash timer
Set Interval one to 6 hours ( 360 minutes )
Set Interval two to 99999 minutes (so it doesnt beep again)
and start timer before you go to bed!

- This is for computer and the best way is to hook up your headphones to computer and put on max volume, i hang my headphones above my bed frame (without putting it on) and when it rings it is loud as fuck and does the job, good luck! thanks crazy

----------


## mantiz

bah!! slept through the alarm. should've turned up the volume   ::blue::

----------


## Spectrum

Still no luck on my third try, but I think I'm getting closer.  I woke up to the alarm, and I definitely didn't move or open my eyes this time.  I lay still for about 3 minutes, but I wasn't feeling SP or anything.  After a while I rolled ver and went back to sleep normally.

It was pretty much the same story with the second alarm I set too. I think I'm probably not timing my REM cycle right.

----------


## infinity101

> Still no luck on my third try, but I think I'm getting closer.  I woke up to the alarm, and I definitely didn't move or open my eyes this time.  I lay still for about 3 minutes, but I wasn't feeling SP or anything.  After a while I rolled ver and went back to sleep normally.
> 
> It was pretty much the same story with the second alarm I set too. I think I'm probably not timing my REM cycle right.



When do you wake up try to focus on relaxing , your heart will be pounding from the scare of the alarm clock but start breathing calmly and hopefully you will enter SP, if not stay in the position (dont think about SP just go back to sleep and be SLIGHTLY aware)

----------


## Erii

this worked in a way not inteded 
so last night I went to bed at 2ish, set an alarm for 5. I slept through it, which that means i might have been in my REM cycle. 
anyway, I just randomly woke up at 5:30 and I could recall a dream,  I was up for about 10 minutes then dozed off
then I had a lucid dream, it was so cool, it was a DILD, but I think I had it right after I fell asleep, I was walking around and a huge spider jumped in my hair and I was freaking out
then I put one on my face(?) then I was like "hey no need to freak out, I'm dreaming!" so then I was overwhelmed and I was like "what should I do"
so then I jumped up and started to fly (one of the first times doing that in a lucid dream) and i was still in my neighborhood and I flew down the street then I woke up  :Sad:  I think I exited myself, but I'm still happy. then other than recalling that dream, I remembered two more. so I'm happy.

----------


## Kaolc

First of all, thanks to crazyinsane for the tutorial. It's what truly got me started taking LDing seriously. I've been using this technique for over three months now, and I've got the alarm and the settings down to perfection. It works every single time, and I don't move at all when I wake up.. But despite the fact that I've got the settings down perfect, I've only had about four LDs using this technique so far. I wake up, lie perfectly still, but usually I'm either too lazy or unmotivated and fall right back asleep, or I think too much and can't fall back asleep.. I did that mistake for the first 2½ months, but now I've finally found out what I've done wrong! The technique tells you to just lie there basically when the alarm wakes you up.. That didn't work AT ALL for me. You have to start visualizing a scene, search these forums for "visualization" if you don't know how to.

CrazyInsane, if you read this at some point, please know that I'd love to speak to you on some IM client, I have a load of questions.

Here's the perfect settings I've found after a lot of experimenting around for months.

iPod Touch / iPhone application called "12,24 Alarm" written EXACTLY that way. It allows you to do everything you need.
I always put the alarm time 6 hours after I go to sleep. I usually put it at 6:30 later than the usual time actually, because it takes a little while for me to fall asleep.

Inside the alarm, make sure you go to settings and put "Auto-Lock Override" OFF! It won't work otherwise!
New->Alarm-> use the following settings:
Time: current+6:30
Enable: On
Snooze: OFF unless you want to put it at 45 minutes, it'll go off again then in case you fail. You can also do 30 or 60 minutes or whatever works for you.
Days: All
Sounds: Wind Chimes (Very important! Loud, but calm and not startling. You can also do custom MP3s you have on the iTouch, but Wind Chimes is excellent!)
Fade-In: 15 seconds (Very important! It'll start silent then go louder, this way it won't startle you awake, so you won't move!)
Shuffle: Off
Flash: Off
Shake to snooze: Off
Auto Snooze: 10/15 seconds, try what works the best for you. Depends on how tired I am. This one's very important, though!

Go to the main screen, make sure you see that the alarm will go off in about 6:30 under the current time. Then, make sure your iPod is over 30% power (I always plug it in), and then press the power button which will lock it but not turn it completely off. The alarm will keep running in the background and work as usual, but no light in your bedroom that way.

Have fun with the perfect settings, it seems everyone has an easy time with this technique, but can't get the alarm thing working.. I'm totally opposite. Enjoy!

----------


## Kaolc

> hello everyone, I found this thread yesterday, and I've read every single page.
> and I decided to make an account (which I literally JUST did) because I have some questions
> well, last night I tried this method
> (I set an alarm on my phones calender, to go off at 4:30am, and 6:00am, the shortest time they could go was one minute, but that didn't seem to mess anything up. I went to bed at 1am)
> and the first time the alarm went off,I opened my eyes for like a split second, then shut them because I remembered I was doing this
> (before I went to bed, I was telling myself not to move when the alarm goes off ect)
> and once I closed my eyes, I was still laying still, and I started to feel a tingly feeling, and that's all I can remember, I think I couldn't keep myself awake 
> or me opening my eyes ruined it
> so then the alarm went off at 6, and I was in an EXTREMELY uncomfortable position so I moved.
> ...



One minute's too much. Try 10-15 secs.
Don't open your eyes, it ruins it. Don't move even if you're uncomfortable, it's usually just another of your body's tricks to testing if your mind's awake. 
You're doing the 4½ and 6 hours right. Just make sure to set it at for example 6:30 instead of 6:00.. What I mean is, make sure you also add the time you take to fall asleep, in this example 30 minutes.





> well I tried last night, fell asleep around 2 (couldn't get to sleep, so I think going to bed around 2 ruined it) first alarm at 4:30, I can barely remember that,alarm at 6am I opened my eyes, so then I set an alarm for 9 to see if it would work, and I was SO close. I think I woke up momentarily like RIGHT before the alarm went off and that ruined it!!! because when the alarm went off I stayed perfectly still, never opened my eyes, and nothing happened after a minute. I will try again, but I'll go to bed at like 12, I think I set the alarm intervals too close together, and I think I was too tired for the alarm at 4:30, does anyone have tips to make this better?
> and I remembered 2 dreams when I woke up for one of the times, (which I forgot to write them down, now I only remember one  ) and this morning, when I woke up for the day, I was having a detailed dream, and a phone call woke me up and I forgot it!! it's on the tip of my tongue and its so annoying because I was in the middle of the dream 
> anyway, what are the best times to do this?



I found going to bed that late is actually great for this, since you'll have an easier time falling asleep again once the alarm wakes you.. But you aren't supposed to set the alarm like you did. 2->4:30 is 2½ hours.. In my experience you'll need at least 4½, and at best 6 hours of sleep before trying this. It's too hard to hit the REM period at 1½ hours in, because so short.





> Curses.  After my second attempt, I've still had no luck.  Sadly, with regards to what happened when i woke up, my mind is completely blank.
> 
> Third time lucky!



Don't give up. I think I've tried over a hundred times now, with only minor success. Just stick at it, I just tell myself that once I get this technique working and perfected, I'll be able to have lucids at least once every single night! It doesn't take any of your sleep away to try, so just keep at it. Also, read my post above; don't just lie there, make sure you visualize! It makes the whole difference IMO.

Hope that helps you guys a bit.

----------


## Spectrum

Thanks!  I'd not considered that sleeping late would help me get back to sleep after waking up, so I guess I'll give that a go next time I'm up late.  I'll check out the app too  :smiley:

----------


## Kaolc

> Thanks!  I'd not considered that sleeping late would help me get back to sleep after waking up, so I guess I'll give that a go next time I'm up late.  I'll check out the app too



The app is seriously perfect, it took a while to find it for me, but it's worth it to set it up. I'm not sure if it's free, though.. I think so, but my iTouch is jailbroken so I wouldn't know. I seriously recommend you to try it.

And yeah, as I said.. I finally realized I had to visualize to get this to work, got two LDs in a week or so, but then school came up again.. And the whole last week I've had to go to bed early (1am  ::lol:: ) to get my sleep schedule back to normal instead of my usual 6am  :tongue2:  .. I usually couldn't fall back asleep because of all the sleep I was getting, so the whole last week has been a total failure.. But it'll get better when I get used to my new schedule, I guess.

One more thing I noticed this morning.. I had to actually get up later on, so I set two alarms.. One for the CANWILD, and then I told myself to get up if it failed.. If it worked, I had set a normal alarm playing music with the app from the post above, to wake me up and all. The first one failed.. Then the second, music one went off. I put the fade-in on it, though, so guess what happened? When the music started going off, I didn't move and stayed still.. And as the music played, I could feel the sleep paralysis starting (which is usually HARD for me to get into, even with this method.. I know if I continued, I would have gotten a LD, but I had to get up for school), apparently the music kept my thoughts away from wandering too much.. I'm going to start experimenting with this, perhaps some not-too-loud music as an alarm for CANWILD, which keeps playing for a couple minutes, would be a great way to put your mind in a state to enter SP. Gonna test it again tonight!

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> The app is seriously perfect, it took a while to find it for me, but it's worth it to set it up. I'm not sure if it's free, though.. I think so, but my iTouch is jailbroken so I wouldn't know. I seriously recommend you to try it.
> 
> And yeah, as I said.. I finally realized I had to visualize to get this to work, got two LDs in a week or so, but then school came up again.. And the whole last week I've had to go to bed early (1am ) to get my sleep schedule back to normal instead of my usual 6am  .. I usually couldn't fall back asleep because of all the sleep I was getting, so the whole last week has been a total failure.. But it'll get better when I get used to my new schedule, I guess.
> 
> One more thing I noticed this morning.. I had to actually get up later on, so I set two alarms.. One for the CANWILD, and then I told myself to get up if it failed.. If it worked, I had set a normal alarm playing music with the app from the post above, to wake me up and all. The first one failed.. Then the second, music one went off. I put the fade-in on it, though, so guess what happened? When the music started going off, I didn't move and stayed still.. And as the music played, I could feel the sleep paralysis starting (which is usually HARD for me to get into, even with this method.. I know if I continued, I would have gotten a LD, but I had to get up for school), apparently the music kept my thoughts away from wandering too much.. I'm going to start experimenting with this, perhaps some not-too-loud music as an alarm for CANWILD, which keeps playing for a couple minutes, would be a great way to put your mind in a state to enter SP. Gonna test it again tonight!



Well I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who opened with success, only to have a train-load of failures since. What my biggest problem this morning was, was that I seemed too awake and never entered SP, despite remaining still. Any ideas? I guess I'm just scared I'll fall asleep instead of be aware, any suggestions? Thanks.

----------


## Kaolc

> Well I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who opened with success, only to have a train-load of failures since. What my biggest problem this morning was, was that I seemed too awake and never entered SP, despite remaining still. Any ideas? I guess I'm just scared I'll fall asleep instead of be aware, any suggestions? Thanks.



As I said before, visualization! It's the key to success for me..
Tried this night with the music method I explained in the previous post, it horribly failed.. The track startled me awake and made me instantly move, so that didn't work out.
Weekend's coming up now, finally I'll have some time to do real testing.

My biggest problem right now is honestly motivation.. It's hard to explain, though. I'm really motivated when I go to bed, but when I suddenly wake up at 6am in the morning, all I can really think of is "I wanna sleeeeep" - the last days I've tried this method, I couldn't focus enough to actually start visualizing, I just fell straight back asleep again.. Oh well. If anyone knows a solution to that problem, please do post.

----------


## stjimmy

I'm sorry if this has already been addressed, I didn't read through all 14 pages of the thread...

Has anyone thought of/tried using this method but instead of it being an alarm that you use to wake you up to WILD, you could use it to play a recording of your voice (or someone else's) to give you a cue for DILDing? Something like "you're dreaming", "this is a dream", which hopefully you'll hear while dreaming and which will allow you to become lucid.

I suspect this might be a total noob question, but I actually am a noob, so  :Cheeky:

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> As I said before, visualization! It's the key to success for me..
> Tried this night with the music method I explained in the previous post, it horribly failed.. The track startled me awake and made me instantly move, so that didn't work out.
> Weekend's coming up now, finally I'll have some time to do real testing.
> 
> My biggest problem right now is honestly motivation.. It's hard to explain, though. I'm really motivated when I go to bed, but when I suddenly wake up at 6am in the morning, all I can really think of is "I wanna sleeeeep" - the last days I've tried this method, I couldn't focus enough to actually start visualizing, I just fell straight back asleep again.. Oh well. If anyone knows a solution to that problem, please do post.



 Ah, visualization. How do you mean, exactly? imagining things? I can do that but it never turns into a dream, it's like my mind is too awake to dream. Tried thisa this morning, didn't wake me up so I must have been in the m iddle of REM, but when I did weake up, I tried for half an hour to get to SP with no luck.  :Sad:

----------


## Kaolc

> Ah, visualization. How do you mean, exactly? imagining things? I can do that but it never turns into a dream, it's like my mind is too awake to dream. Tried thisa this morning, didn't wake me up so I must have been in the m iddle of REM, but when I did weake up, I tried for half an hour to get to SP with no luck.



Search for a guide on it here.
Basically, don't just visualize it, but also imagine the feeling of the memory/whatever you're trying to incubate.. You have to not only focus on sight, but also sounds, smells, feelings and so on.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> Search for a guide on it here.
> Basically, don't just visualize it, but also imagine the feeling of the memory/whatever you're trying to incubate.. You have to not only focus on sight, but also sounds, smells, feelings and so on.



Ah I see, ok thanks. Any advise on reaching SP? Knowing what I've said my problem seems to be?

----------


## Kaolc

> Ah I see, ok thanks. Any advise on reaching SP? Knowing what I've said my problem seems to be?



Get less sleep.. Or less hours before you wake up. Try at 4½, should work better for you. It's harder to hit the REM period, though.
What I do is simply to sleep less the night before  :tongue2:  it works wonders. Also, just follow what I said about imagining with all your senses and it should work. Also, right as you wake up, don't even think of SP or WILDing.. Just start visualizing instantly.

----------


## StingPT

I reached SP on my previous DEILD attempt just by thinking/visualizing about the dream I had. But it was a natural wake up. But still if it wakes you up from a dream just think/visualize a bit on the thing you most remember of it.

----------


## Kaolc

> I reached SP on my previous DEILD attempt just by thinking/visualizing about the dream I had. But it was a natural wake up. But still if it wakes you up from a dream just think/visualize a bit on the thing you most remember of it.



Yep, that's the best method. However, I usually don't recall any dreams when waking up after only 4½ hours of sleep. 6 hours makes me too awake, so it's a tough call. But yeah, this is the main thing everyone should do. If they don't recall any dreams, they should THEN proceed to visualize something else.

----------


## StingPT

Since weeks that I cant wake up with an alarm for a DEILD... Its time to use the laptop muahahah (last resource)

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Ok, thanks for all the help. Also, I'm gonna be moving into a house where the utilities aren't paid for, so what could I use for my blackberry or other methods to set a one-time alarm?

----------


## JamesLD

wow what a great technique. going to try it tonight. never been able to WILD and i think this might be the right technique for me. does it matter if i open my eyes when the alarm goes off? cause thats what i usually do first when my alarm wakes me up in the morning. if so, i guess ill have to practice at it

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Alright so I failed, again. This time I set the alarm for 4 and a half hours, but it didn't wake me up, and I woke up at six hours. so I thought, well it's still six hours so I'll try to WBTW(sp?) but I just lay there forever, visualizing but again, felt too awake. I don't understand, it was so easy before. Help please!

----------


## JamesLD

so i tried it last night, i ended up waking up, rolling over and scratching my head like 5 seconds before the alarm actually went off so i had pretty much failed.

so i went back to bed and ended up having a lucid dream anyway haha

gunna try again tonight. ive got a lot of faith in this technique, considering all my other WILD attempts have failed, this seems like the one for me :smiley:

----------


## Mediabat

> Found an auto - off alarm for the ipod touch! It is called
> "alarm night clock lite"
> on the features it says 
> "-Customize alarm duration"



Hey. You know the alarm night clock lite that you recommended. Does it work? The duration is a minute which is too long for one of the people who do CANWILD. Does it work for you Sheogorath? 
Thank you =)

----------


## Spectrum

God damn, I moved again this morning.  Then I slept through the second one.

----------


## zhineTech

in a previous post of this thread i posted an audio file that has about ten seconds of audio, then a minute of silence. that should work.

----------


## Erii

so I just got back from out of town, and I couldn't do try this, but I've learned something, every time I set the alarm (even if I moved, and just gave up) I would always remember around 3 or 4 dreams a night,and the 3 days I didn't do this, I remembered only 1 or 2 dreams, that were really "foggy" like I could only remember bits and pieces 
and school is starting in 2 days, so I will be going to bed around 11, waking up at 6 , so I will try this a lot, but it helps with my dream recall
I will try it tonight and hope for luck, I've had one LD using the help from this technique
even waking up at any time during the night helps you have a better chance for a LD  :smiley:

----------


## Mediabat

Tried this last night for the first time and didn't move at all! But I got so excited my heart was beating so fast. So after a few minutes of staying still I gave up. Maybe i woke up at the end of REM or the excitement woke me up too much. And I slept through the second alarm. Oh well, will try again tonight and perhaps wake up at a slightly different time.  ::D:

----------


## Reptile00Seven

I've tried this method for a week.  It either doesn't wake me up or it doesn't end up going off.  Clearly not for me.

----------


## Mediabat

I don't have the same problem.I always wake up to my first alarm but not the second or third. But I always fail on the first one so it would have been nice to wake up to those as well. The problem I have is moving (a tiny bit) for this morning. I had a tiny tingling feeling on my head but that was it. Will keep trying though.

----------


## MasterMind

> First of all, thanks to crazyinsane for the tutorial. It's what truly got me started taking LDing seriously. I've been using this technique for over three months now, and I've got the alarm and the settings down to perfection. It works every single time, and I don't move at all when I wake up.. But despite the fact that I've got the settings down perfect, I've only had about four LDs using this technique so far. I wake up, lie perfectly still, but usually I'm either too lazy or unmotivated and fall right back asleep, or I think too much and can't fall back asleep.. I did that mistake for the first 2½ months, but now I've finally found out what I've done wrong! The technique tells you to just lie there basically when the alarm wakes you up.. That didn't work AT ALL for me. You have to start visualizing a scene, search these forums for "visualization" if you don't know how to.
> 
> CrazyInsane, if you read this at some point, please know that I'd love to speak to you on some IM client, I have a load of questions.
> 
> Here's the perfect settings I've found after a lot of experimenting around for months.
> 
> iPod Touch / iPhone application called "12,24 Alarm" written EXACTLY that way. It allows you to do everything you need.
> I always put the alarm time 6 hours after I go to sleep. I usually put it at 6:30 later than the usual time actually, because it takes a little while for me to fall asleep.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! That alarm was perfect  :smiley:  only cost 0.99 $.
I will try this tonight =)

----------


## Mediabat

Attempt 3
Hope you don't mind me posting my attempts. Last night I failed majorly didn't wake up to either of the two alarms. Maybe was too tired. grr!

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> Attempt 3
> Hope you don't mind me posting my attempts. Last night I failed majorly didn't wake up to either of the two alarms. Maybe was too tired. grr!



I've been having this problem lately too. But i think I've made a breakthrough in SP, though it hasn't worked yet because I didn't want to be tired the next day. What I do is indulge my mind's imagination and just let it play like when I was a kid. the more I get in-tune with my imagination and whimsical kid-ish nature, the more I feel removed from my body. I'm hoping that if I do this long enough, my body will go to sleep and I'll enter into a lucid dream. Still haven't quite figured out how I managed to lucid dream the first two times and replicate it. Maybe I was driven to success, whereas now I focus more on getting enough sleep. Anyhow, those are my thoughts for the moment. Good luck everyone, I'm off to bed  :smiley:

----------


## MasterMind

Oh my God, this technique was perfect for me! I have done something similar before with the Lucidology ramp, but that only worked sometimes and I got in a very bad mood because of all that alarms. But with this I only needed one alarm to become lucid, almost lucid anyway.

I went to sleep 11.00 pm and set the 12, 24 Alarm Clock Sleeping Music app program to wake me up to WInd Chimes in 10 seconds 04.45 am. 
I was laying in my bed looking around, then a girl wants to have sex with me (which is not very usual for me) o.O and I said "No go away! I am waiting for the alarm to go off so I can have a lucid dream. Piss off! Wait if I am awake I have to fall asleep otherwise I wont wake up in SP..."  ::shock:: 
So I tried to go to sleep, but I just couldn't so I got up then I thought
"Hey why did I rejected that nice girl? That's just sick. Am I dreaming?"
I looked at my hand tried to count my fingers.
"Ok I have five fingers that's normal ok I do one more. Hmm 1 2 2 wtf 3 4 5no I still have five fingers this is not a dream I am awake. Ok Guess I failed to CAN-WILD today" Then when I woke up I remembered exactly everything that was happening to me after this reality check. Good recall but not a lucid dream  :Sad: 

New attempt tonight but with a noseplug realitycheck  ::roll:: 

And I also want to thank CrazyInSane and Kaolc for the technique and app and settings  :smiley:  (L)

----------


## Mediabat

> I've been having this problem lately too. But i think I've made a breakthrough in SP, though it hasn't worked yet because I didn't want to be tired the next day. What I do is indulge my mind's imagination and just let it play like when I was a kid. the more I get in-tune with my imagination and whimsical kid-ish nature, the more I feel removed from my body. I'm hoping that if I do this long enough, my body will go to sleep and I'll enter into a lucid dream. Still haven't quite figured out how I managed to lucid dream the first two times and replicate it. Maybe I was driven to success, whereas now I focus more on getting enough sleep. Anyhow, those are my thoughts for the moment. Good luck everyone, I'm off to bed



I will definitely try that! I'm already doing visualizations during pre-SPs but don't know what to visualize. This sounds fun.

----------


## Mediabat

> Oh my God, this technique was perfect for me! I have done something similar before with the Lucidology ramp, but that only worked sometimes and I got in a very bad mood because of all that alarms. But with this I only needed one alarm to become lucid, almost lucid anyway.
> 
> I went to sleep 11.00 pm and set the 12, 24 Alarm Clock Sleeping Music app program to wake me up to WInd Chimes in 10 seconds 04.45 am. 
> I was laying in my bed looking around, then a girl wants to have sex with me (which is not very usual for me) o.O and I said "No go away! I am waiting for the alarm to go off so I can have a lucid dream. Piss off! Wait if I am awake I have to fall asleep otherwise I wont wake up in SP..." 
> So I tried to go to sleep, but I just couldn't so I got up then I thought
> "Hey why did I rejected that nice girl? That's just sick. Am I dreaming?"
> I looked at my hand tried to count my fingers.
> "Ok I have five fingers that's normal ok I do one more. Hmm 1 2 2 wtf 3 4 5no I still have five fingers this is not a dream I am awake. Ok Guess I failed to CAN-WILD today" Then when I woke up I remembered exactly everything that was happening to me after this reality check. Good recall but not a lucid dream 
> 
> ...



Never heard of the finger counting RC before. Perhaps it's just my lack of experience. 
Also, thanks CrazyInSane! Hopefully I will have success soon like the others.

----------


## Mediabat

Ok. I'm going to attempt 150 times before considering giving up and going back to concentrating on MILD and DJ. If I give up before then I will change my name to LOSER! or say somewhere that I'm a loser. And you can call me a loser! I always give up real easily so have to do this. The least amount of attempts allowed is one every other day.

----------


## zhineTech

i didnt get an LD, but the alarm going off helped me to remember and journal a dream, which i tried to mild back into, but my gf woke me up. so it can at least help your recall.

----------


## Spectrum

I had a DILD after doing this last night!  it was pretty short though, and i still haven't been able to WILD.

----------


## Mediabat

Attempt 4
Ok. This morning I made progress. I woke up to the alarm. And stayed still. I had a strong urge to swallow but resisted well. The alarm was set 7 hrs into sleep. I felt SP in my legs, up to my chest and my arms. My heart was beating quite fast. I kept getting distracted from my visualization. Kept wanting to observe what the SP is like. Every time I stopped visualizing I felt weaker SP. But I never enter transition. No weird noises. No HI. And it went for so long about 20 mins before I gave up and moved. Do you think this was an SP or was I just imagining it? I did have a blanket on me maybe that contributed to the feeling of SP. And when I broke away from it by moving, all the heaviness in my arms and legs also went. In my visualization I found that calm images were more effective. 
And one more thing. Really important to have a quiet room without noisy air conditioning or the sound of your Dad grinding coffee outside.

----------


## MasterMind

This don't work like a WILD for me it's more like an EILD. Something External that make me more aware of my dream. I didn't have a lucid dream, but a great recall. 
Next night I put a message in my alarm like "You are dreaming do a realitycheck"
and hopefully a dreamcharacter tells me to do so.

----------


## Erii

ok so I've read all the posts to me, and the shortest time period for my alarm is a minute  :Sad: 
and I have a whole plan last night
but i've found when I set alarms for 5,5:30am I don't wake up to it,so that is good because now I know when I'm in my REM sleep if I go to bed around 11 or 12.
but I DID have a long lucid dream last night, but I woke up because in the dream I was pushing someone, and then my arms were above my head and in the dream my harms went down and in real life my arms slammed down and it woke me up
 :Sad:

----------


## Erii

oh and I couldn't set alarms because my sister and nephew stayed the night and there was a thunderstorm and the power went out at like 8 last night and it's still out

----------


## Kaolc

> Oh my God, this technique was perfect for me! I have done something similar before with the Lucidology ramp, but that only worked sometimes and I got in a very bad mood because of all that alarms. But with this I only needed one alarm to become lucid, almost lucid anyway.
> 
> I went to sleep 11.00 pm and set the 12, 24 Alarm Clock Sleeping Music app program to wake me up to WInd Chimes in 10 seconds 04.45 am. 
> I was laying in my bed looking around, then a girl wants to have sex with me (which is not very usual for me) o.O and I said "No go away! I am waiting for the alarm to go off so I can have a lucid dream. Piss off! Wait if I am awake I have to fall asleep otherwise I wont wake up in SP..." 
> So I tried to go to sleep, but I just couldn't so I got up then I thought
> "Hey why did I rejected that nice girl? That's just sick. Am I dreaming?"
> I looked at my hand tried to count my fingers.
> "Ok I have five fingers that's normal ok I do one more. Hmm 1 2 2 wtf 3 4 5no I still have five fingers this is not a dream I am awake. Ok Guess I failed to CAN-WILD today" Then when I woke up I remembered exactly everything that was happening to me after this reality check. Good recall but not a lucid dream 
> 
> ...



I'm so glad to have helped someone else out with it  :smiley:  Too bad I'm not having near the same kind of success that you're already having. I think I'll start posting my progress in this thread, but honestly, it's not going that well for me. Glad to have helped, though!

----------


## Kaolc

Now, for some motivation! Here's some of my reactions to this technique.. These are chat logs, I sent these messages to a friend over IM. Just posting them here so you can see my results.

(8:11:49 AM) Kaolc: Well, I'm confused now
(8:11:56 AM) Kaolc: had two LDs tonight
(8:12:08 AM) Kaolc: But.. What confuses me is that they were both DILDs
(8:12:18 AM) Kaolc: I set my alarm to 6 hours after I fell asleep
(8:12:23 AM) Kaolc: But I never woke up to do the canwild
(8:12:34 AM) Kaolc: I think I might have slept through it, and then it triggered a RC
(8:12:39 AM) Kaolc: because I got lucid from the nose RC both times
(8:12:48 AM) Kaolc: And what pisses me off is..
(8:12:58 AM) Kaolc: Because I didn't wake up before the dreams
(8:13:07 AM) Kaolc: I'm having a REALLY hard time remembering anything at all
(8:13:36 AM) Kaolc: For the first one, I only remember that I suddenly felt a need to do a RC, although I thought "No way this can be a dream"
(8:13:46 AM) Kaolc: But then it was a dream
(8:14:05 AM) Kaolc: and this time, I decided to focus on senses and rub hands to start with to get everything clearer and so it could last longer
(8:14:35 AM) Kaolc: And I just know I ran around and did some random stuff, nothing important, didn't fly either, just some messing around.. But I don't remmeber anything in details :/
(8:14:50 AM) Kaolc: I remember that it felt like 3 hours at least, though
(8:15:11 AM) Kaolc: and then, at the end I felt it fading away, probably because my REM cycle was done
(8:15:21 AM) Kaolc: So I tried to continue with a DEILD by lying still as I woke up
(8:15:24 AM) Kaolc: But um..
(8:15:28 AM) Kaolc: Then I don't remember a thing
(8:15:42 AM) Kaolc: I don't think I woke up, but I because non lucid anyways
(8:16:35 AM) Kaolc: then I remember later in the night (I think? Maybe I DEILDed and don't remember) well anyways, I did another nose RC and it was a dream again, did the same hand rubbing and that, continued the LD doing nothing important just like the last one, but this one only lasted 30 minutes
(8:16:53 AM) Kaolc: But what really drives me crazy is that I don't remember any of the actual things I did inside any of the two dreams
(8:16:58 AM) Kaolc: I just remember getting lucid >.>
(8:17:11 AM) Kaolc: And I don't even know why I got lucid.. So yeah
(8:17:15 AM) Kaolc: Success.. But still a failure
(8:17:29 AM) Kaolc: And tomorrow I start school >.> gonna be hard to continue with this tactic when I gotta get up at 5 am.
(8:17:32 AM) Kaolc: Have fun.


My current explanation to this one is that I was so tired that I didn't fully wake up but it just triggered the need for a RC. Both were amazing, but left me with this ANNOYING feeling all day because I didn't remember what happened in the dreams.

Got a few other IM logs like this one with successes, but they're on my laptop. Will post them later.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

I'm having trouble with being too tired as well. While I remember bits and pieces of dreams (with the occasional memory of waking up to the alarm) I've not been able to hold my attention before falling asleep again. Either that or I haven't even woken up.

----------


## Erii

exactly what happens to me D:
or I just am too lazy xD

----------


## Mediabat

> I'm having trouble with being too tired as well. While I remember bits and pieces of dreams (with the occasional memory of waking up to the alarm) I've not been able to hold my attention before falling asleep again. Either that or I haven't even woken up.



Yes. Being too tired makes it harder.

----------


## Mediabat

Attempt 5
Epic fail.

----------


## The Omnipotent Infinity

yes this seems quite promising, but at the same time I believe that after you wake up the first time and not move, it will be really damn hard to stay awake, especially because of the fact that you arent moving, but in truth there is only one way to find out, and I will try

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Well, I have a custom alarm. It's that french song from Inception!  ::D:  I put the trumpet intro for the three seconds as with the regular alarm, and them I have the first two lines so I can be made awake, and them have something to remind me what to do/gradually wake me up a bit more. It hasn't worked yet but i believe I was trying it too early. I'm going for the 5 hours tonight, and see if that helps any better.

----------


## Erii

yeah I can never do it right  :Sad:  It makes me sad. but I recall like 5 dreams just by setting the alarms in general

----------


## Mediabat

It doesn't work that way for me. Without the alarm I recall better.

----------


## Mediabat

Do I get a signature now?

----------


## Kaolc

I get better recall with the alarm when setting it early, too.
Last night failed. I'm trying to use new sounds as alarms, but I'm keeping the fade-in just to ensure I don't get startled. I think I've gotten too used to the old sound. Last night I tried a new one and it just woke me up then stopped a second later. It was set to snooze after 10 secs, so it nearly didn't wake me up. I was too tired and almost instantly fell asleep again, also felt like I wasn't in my REM period.. I set the alarm to go off after 6:30, I'll try 5 and 7 this night, will see if that works out better. Also will set it to autosnooze after 15 secs instead of 10. Will let you know how it goes!

----------


## Kaolc

Update on my last post. I tried again tonight, setting my alarm at 5 and 7 hours. The one after 5 hours didn't wake me up at all, so I'm guessing I wasn't in REM sleep because then I'd be sleeping more lightly. Since a full REM period is 90 minutes I'll try cutting that in half and adding/subtracting it from the 5 hours.. So next night will be 4:15 and 5:45 for my two alarms. 

I never got to the 7 hour alarm either, because I woke up with a cramp in my leg after 6:40 -.- when it finally went away and I almost fell asleep, the alarm got me wide awake again.

Oh well, tonight's another chance. Wish me luck!  ::D:

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Good luck!  ::D:  I've been having frequent problems waking up too. But once I set my alarm to when I would wake up, I have trouble becoming fully aware and usually just fall back to sleep. Any suggestions?

----------


## Elucive

Keep that drowsiness. Just try harder to stay aware once it's time.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

How do you stay aware once it's time? I guess you just do, right? I think I could have done it last night, but I was so antsy about moving (cause I'm moving lol) so I think I just gave up, which is what I did if I recall correctly. Anyhow, will try again tonight. So far it's been 16 days since my first two LDs! :O That's waaaay too long imo.

----------


## Elucive

That's what she said.


By staying aware, do you mean during the actual WILD, or do you mean aware as in remembering to even try?

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

I mean when I wake up after my alarm goes off and I remain still. How do I stay aware through the process, through SP, and into the dream? I've done it once before but have had difficulty for 16 consecutive nights since my first two lucid dreams.

----------


## newldreamer

I'm completely new to Lucid Dreaming, and this will be my first go at it. I was wondering if someone could give me any tips, as I still dont really get what 
to do for the transition.

----------


## Kaolc

I'm going to give this a break. I think I'm focusing too much on it and doing it every single night has made me lose my motivation. I'll take a break of at least a week, will let you know how that works out.





> I'm completely new to Lucid Dreaming, and this will be my first go at it. I was wondering if someone could give me any tips, as I still dont really get what 
> to do for the transition.



Read the last 4ish pages.

----------


## Ladusence

> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
> 
> its an MP3 synth riff that fades in and out for 10 seconds, followed by a minute or so of silence. i am using Alarm Klock for Android on my phone and tweaking the fade in and out times, with the alarm set to time out for a minute.



You sir are awesome!
My phone turns of the alarm after 60 seconds and then goes into snooze (which I can disable).
so 60 seconds or so of silence after the alarm is all I need, thanks  ::D:

----------


## AstralBeginning

This method is one I have used in the past for OBE's.  Not quite sure how I would enter an LD using this but it certainly works for a Realtime Etheric Projection / OBE.

----------


## stjimmy

> This method is one I have used in the past for OBE's.  Not quite sure how I would enter an LD using this but it certainly works for a Realtime Etheric Projection / OBE.



What's the difference between an OBE and a LD that starts in your bedroom?

----------


## Kaolc

> What's the difference between an OBE and a LD that starts in your bedroom?



Some people believe them to be a spiritual experience; an OBE.
Some other people, like me, believe that OBEs are really just semi-lucid dreams where the dreamer thinks it's an OBE.

Now, some more stuff related to the thread:
I tried again last night, I'll be trying this more irregularly from now on. I think randomization is the key for me right now. Last night I wanted to try doing push- and situps before going to bed to make sure I was tired enough to fall back asleep when the alarm woke me. However, I did too many and the alarm didn't wake me at all, even though it rang after 6:30 which definitely is in my REM period. I'll have to try doing half of what I did yesterday tonight.

----------


## Spectrum

I keep sleeping through the alarm.  I swear there's something wrong with my speakers...

----------


## KRT

Man, your alarm noise was freakin scary - almost got a heart attack when it woke me up at 5:30 AM *laughs*
I decided to use a bell noise (4 sec) now, sounds like a cathedral bell ring.

Hope that'll wake me up more "gently"...  :Cheeky:

----------


## AstralBeginning

Personally I think there are no difference - projection, dreaming, etheric projection, lucid dreaming etc - all take place at some point along the continuum of consciousness and how aware of each you are depends on where your consciousness is focused.  For a good article on how reality is made up (or a theory of such) have a read of the following:
astralpulse.com/frankkepple.html

This guy discussed something he called "phasing" which in essence is a WILD.  Read specifically the part about the Focuses of Consciousness levels (FoC1/2/3/4)

----------


## AstralBeginning

> Some people believe them to be a spiritual experience; an OBE.
> Some other people, like me, believe that OBEs are really just semi-lucid dreams where the dreamer thinks it's an OBE.



Not wanting to drag this off topic, but trust me there is nothing "semi-lucid" about an OBE.  Not only that but etheric OBE's take place near the physical reality and trust me again, events and things can be verified.  Ive experienced both LD's and OBE's and while I think they are very related, OBE's are not dreams.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> Not wanting to drag this off topic, but trust me there is nothing "semi-lucid" about an OBE.  Not only that but etheric OBE's take place near the physical reality and trust me again, events and things can be verified.  Ive experienced both LD's and OBE's and while I think they are very related, OBE's are not dreams.



You're telling me I can manipulate my surroundings with my mind via OBE?

----------


## Kaolc

> Not wanting to drag this off topic, but trust me there is nothing "semi-lucid" about an OBE.  Not only that but etheric OBE's take place near the physical reality and trust me again, events and things can be verified.  Ive experienced both LD's and OBE's and while I think they are very related, OBE's are not dreams.



I'm more or less an atheist, I don't believe in anything that can't be explained scientifically. I think we should stop arguing about it in this thread, though, because otherwise we'll just end up like those Christian vs. Atheist debates where they discuss for hours and no one changes their point of view. Provide me with some scientific evidence and I'll be happy to change my view, but for now let's just agree to disagree  :smiley: 

@OT: I tried this method last night once again, but was drunk, so the alarm never woke me up. However, something weird happened.. I was basically able to control my dreams almost 100% through the whole night, and every time I woke up I could just visualize something and it'd become a dream without SP or anything. I have no idea what I have been drinking though, got a lot of different stuff from a lot of different people. Was a really interesting night, though! Too bad being drunk makes you think with your d*ck, I never even got to try flying and all that  ::?:

----------


## robothat

CrazyInsane, thank you for this awesome technique!
It looks  very promising, and I got the alarm clock app on my laptop and had it set to go off at 7:30 this morning. (went to bed at midnight) 
Unfortunately when it woke me up, I moved a lot and then remembered not to and was like "damn it.  :Sad: "

Only my first attempt though, I'm gonna try again every night from now on, and it looks like other people are having some success after multiple tries.

Does anyone have some tips on how to remember to stay still when you wake up?  Like really...I just instinctively moved, I don't know.
I think I might change to a less jarring noise and see if that has any effect.  

Also, what is the best time to set the clock for if we don't have to get up at a set time that day, like on the weekend?  I typically sleep in till 10:30 or so but it's not definite...Like is 6 hours into sleep a late REM period?

And then, what does the transitioning feel like, like the sleep paralysis and all that?  I've done WILD attempts before and gotten to a feeling of warm tingliness over all my limbs and torso, is that progress, and a sign of soon SP?

Thank you again CrazyInsane, and thank you everyone!

----------


## KRT

*robothat:* This alarm noise stuff jumped me awake almost every time, meaning I wouldn't wake up without moving. NOISE - Ö_Ö - *wince* - wtf!?

I replaced the alarm with "Really's Ultimate Lucid mp3" (search for it in the forum), cause the mp3 begins very smoothly and gently arouses me from sleep, so that I have time to realise what's happening.

Well, at least works for me. But you should definitely give it a try  :wink2:

----------


## AstralBeginning

> You're telling me I can manipulate my surroundings with my mind via OBE?



To a degree yes.

----------


## AstralBeginning

> I'm more or less an atheist, I don't believe in anything that can't be explained scientifically.




Read "My Big TOE" by Thomas Campbell.  He is a Nuclear Physicist and explains the nature of reality through science.  But never forget, 50 years ago science couldnt prove most of what we now take for granted.  The limitations on scientific research should not limit how you view your reality.  Just because science cant prove something TODAY, doesnt mean it wont prove it tomorrow.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> To a degree yes.



See, i'd call that 'sleep walking'.

----------


## Erii

so my birthday was 2 days ago, and I got an IPod touch, and I'm going to try that alarm thing someone has mentioned before (I got the 12,24 alarm app) I haven't tried a CAN WILD in a while....
so has this alarm thing worked for you? I go into a good REM state after about 5 hours...
I feel very confident in this tonight, should I take vitamin B6?

----------


## AstralBeginning

> See, i'd call that 'sleep walking'.



Last time I checked I couldnt walk through walls when sleep walking, however I can when I have an OBE.  Listen, try this yourself - DONT simply believe or disbelieve me.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> Last time I checked I couldnt walk through walls when sleep walking, however I can when I have an OBE.  Listen, try this yourself - DONT simply believe or disbelieve me.



Alright well I would but i'm having trouble lucid dreaming so far. I'd rather get a grip on that first, and then try the other aspects of projection.

----------


## LucidFreedoM

this tutorial is EXACTLY what im looking for
i have been interested in LDing for a while but havnt had them in some time, basically due to dedication issues
i needed a brand new technique to help me ease back into lding..i think this is it
ive been trying wbtb with almost no success and i will def try this tonight
i should be in bed around 1..to sleep around 2 and ill wake myself up for 8am..i hope i get lucid :smiley: 
ill let you know

----------


## mikeac

EDIT: nvm iHome+Sleep doesn't work  :tongue2:

----------


## Erii

ok so I've been getting lazy with this and haven't tried a CAN WILD in a while
but tonight I will, I set my settings on the 12,24 alarm clock app for my ipod touch

but I have a question, should I sleep with headphones in? (not earbuds, the big headphones, so it's more comfy, I did last night part of the night for binaural beats and I was fine)
i don't know what I should do for that...

and if the ipod is on lock, will the alarm go off still?

----------


## Erii

oh and I just found another app called "Sleep Cycle alarm clock" ! for the ipod touch/iphone!
I don't know if it's been mentioned on this thread, but it's only a dollar and it looks very useful  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

ok haha sorry I'm posting again
BUT this app looks extremely helpful, so tonight I'm going to use the "Sleep Cycle alarm clock" app, and it shows how much you move when you sleep and wakes you up at the best time for you, but, it will show when you are in your deepest sleep, so you guys can get a good idea when you REM is (good for beginers!) so I'm going to use this app tonight and see what a good time is for me to do the CAN WILD, I will report back tomorrow  :smiley:  
then tomorrow night I will try can wild
haha I'm so excited, and you guys should download this app if you need to find your REM phase!  :smiley:

----------


## Cosmix

This tutorial sounds great so I'm going to be giving it a try for the next couple months.  I go to sleep at 11 so I'll be setting the alarm for 4:15 (I get up at 5:45 every day) and I'll adjust accordingly.

----------


## Mediabat

Good luck. :smiley:

----------


## Cosmix

*1st Attempt:*

Alarm went off (its a spacey jingle tone that slowly rises over 3 seconds so it doesn't jar me awak) and I kept my eyes closed and didn't move.  I got a real tingly feeling on my body and then SP fell over me.  SP is a very interesting feeling, this is the first time it has happened to me  :smiley:   I started to imagine a dream scene, while I was doing this I got this really weird feeling that I was standing up and my bed was no longer there.  My vision turned really 3D'ish and I could make out trees and sand.  I could hear and kind of feel big gushes of wind and waves crashing...and then nothing.  I think I might have fallen asleep or woken up from being startled by the wind and waves.

So that was really cool can't wait to try again tonight.  I'll post more results in 5 days or so, unless I get a lucid before then  :tongue2: 


Oh and when I felt like I was standing and no longer in my bed my heart started beating like crazy and got a real surge of energy.

----------


## Erii

OK you guys, I have a question, how long did it take you guys to find a good time to do this!? is it better to wake during REM, after REM, before REM? if I wake up not during a rem phase or super close to one, will it ruin it ?

----------


## mikeac

> OK you guys, I have a question, how long did it take you guys to find a good time to do this!? is it better to wake during REM, after REM, before REM? if I wake up not during a rem phase or super close to one, will it ruin it ?



Right before or during REM.  It doesn't matter which.

----------


## Erii

How long did it take you to find a perfect time?

----------


## LucidFreedoM

ive been messing around with lucid dreams for a while and im still trying to find the perfect time..its all about how tired you are, when you go to sleep in relation to your normal sleeping patters, and pure luck. rem cycles are (almost) exactly 90 minutes if im not mistaken, so waking yourself up either during, or right before you start another one is quite a small window. but chances are that if you wake yourself up after 6 hours and manage to wake, without moving, and slowly fall back asleep using this method, chances are you will slip back into a dream. rem cycles are so close together in the morning after sleeping for 6 hours or more that you are have a pretty good chance of hitting one if you follow everything here.

im trying this again tonight..or i should say tomorrow morning..with a louder and longer alarm lol

ill post how it goes

----------


## Cosmix

This technique is showing great promise!  I woke up, laid still with my eyes closed, and felt SP fall over me.  HH started up and I was hearing little girls giggling and playing around... kinda creepy lol, but I told myself it wasn't real.  It was kind of hard to breath also.  I think maybe my face was in my pillow or something which woke me up.

30 minutes later I woke but lay still with my eyes closed and I got everything going again!  ::D:   But then my stupid regular alarm went off  :Sad: 

1 question I have is how do you transition from SP to the dream.  Do you just do Mantra's until you fall asleep?  Or do the imaganing a dream scene?

----------


## LucidFreedoM

theres several ways to enter a dream from a WILD..either by 'opening your dream eyes' into the dream, sitting up in your dream, or imagining yourself falling down thru your bed..or floating up away from it..basically just try to use any visual and auditory tricks to your advantage..if you feel like youre spinning, then try to spin into the dream. you just have to make sure that if youre going to sit up, or open your eyes, then make SURE youre actually in a dream, and dont just actually sit up or acually open your eyes, bc then it will be ruined :/

i tried this last night but was only half awakened..i dont think my alarm went off..so i need a different method
thia has a lot of promise to become the next big WILD technique

----------


## mikeac

I had four dreams last night, two lucid using this technique with DEILD for the second.  But then I had to get up.

I usually cut my first dream after I become lucid, so I can practice DEILD for the next dream.

----------


## dreamsofpoop

how aware/awake should my mind be when using this tech (or any other wild tech for that matter)?

also, are there any tips for staying aware while not getting too excited (and ruining the process)?

----------


## Erii

attempt 1:
first alarm went off, and I managed to stay still, but I was too exited so I lost the SP, but I got some HH, second alarm went off and I sneezed
but I did end up remembering a few dreams  :smiley: 
I will post results in a few days  :smiley:

----------


## Erii

oh I forgot to add, on the first time the alarm off, I started to visualize a dream, but it was sorta weird because I think I started to get into the dream because I remember I "felt" my nose twitch, but i didn't twitch it in reality, I was starting to enter a dream, but I didn't know how to "roll out" of my dream body which I felt would have been good to do
how do you do iy?

----------


## mikeac

> oh I forgot to add, on the first time the alarm off, I started to visualize a dream, but it was sorta weird because I think I started to get into the dream because I remember I "felt" my nose twitch, but i didn't twitch it in reality, I was starting to enter a dream, but I didn't know how to "roll out" of my dream body which I felt would have been good to do
> how do you do iy?



When you hear ringing in your ears and the sounds get louder, morph those images to the sounds you would hear in a dreamscape.  Picture the dreamscape you are laying on and stand up.

----------


## Erii

Ok last night i got amazingly close.
closest I've ever gottem to a WILD. I'm SO happy!
I didn't move and the first thing I remember was ringing in my ears and a buzzing sound (tinnitus) but I didn't know what to do from that..all I remember is getting a lot of HH (colors)  then the tinnitus...and that's all i remember. I heard like a wave sound also, but it was such a weird feeling and i was so happy when i woke up, i recalled 3 dreams, one was lucid for like a second, but I'm still making progress with the tinnitus. I will try again tonight. so how do I morph the tinnitus into a picture?

----------


## Cosmix

> Ok last night i got amazingly close.
> closest I've ever gottem to a WILD. I'm SO happy!
> I didn't move and the first thing I remember was ringing in my ears and a buzzing sound (tinnitus) but I didn't know what to do from that..all I remember is getting a lot of HH (colors)  then the tinnitus...and that's all i remember. I heard like a wave sound also, but it was such a weird feeling and i was so happy when i woke up, i recalled 3 dreams, one was lucid for like a second, but I'm still making progress with the tinnitus. I will try again tonight. so how do I morph the tinnitus into a picture?



I'm right where you are with this technique!  :tongue2:   I can get the symptoms happening every night but I'm still having trouble with "getting" into the dream.  I'm loving this technique so far, just need a bit more practice...

----------


## Erii

> I'm right where you are with this technique!   I can get the symptoms happening every night but I'm still having trouble with "getting" into the dream.  I'm loving this technique so far, just need a bit more practice...



I love it too! I used it like a month ago, but wasn't really serious with it, but I've been trying it seriously since Friday, only a few days ago, and I will try again tonight  :smiley: 
tell me what happens if you try it tonight  ::D:  and how you learn how to transition, when you do  :smiley: 
I'm so excited to go to bed hahahaha, well, good luck  ::D: 
oh by the way, what alarm do you use? an app? or an alarm? or something else?

----------


## Cosmix

> I love it too! I used it like a month ago, but wasn't really serious with it, but I've been trying it seriously since Friday, only a few days ago, and I will try again tonight 
> tell me what happens if you try it tonight  and how you learn how to transition, when you do 
> I'm so excited to go to bed hahahaha, well, good luck 
> oh by the way, what alarm do you use? an app? or an alarm? or something else?



I use my phones (Blackberry Storm) calendar and set a task for every morning at 4.  I have a jingle spacey alarm noise that rises over about 5 seconds so it doesn't jar me awake  :smiley: 

I'll let you know how tonight goes, the other night I got HH of little girls or kids giggling...it was kinda creepy lol.
It's cool your doing this too, hopefully we can help each other out.

----------


## Erii

> I use my phones (Blackberry Storm) calendar and set a task for every morning at 4.  I have a jingle spacey alarm noise that rises over about 5 seconds so it doesn't jar me awake 
> 
> I'll let you know how tonight goes, the other night I got HH of little girls or kids giggling...it was kinda creepy lol.
> It's cool your doing this too, hopefully we can help each other out.



 hahahaha ewe that's creepy! I haven't experienced anything but colors in HH...and definetly we should help eachother out! Iwillbe on here tomorrow to update what happens  :smiley:

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> I use my phones (Blackberry Storm) calendar and set a task for every morning at 4.  I have a jingle spacey alarm noise that rises over about 5 seconds so it doesn't jar me awake 
> 
> .



Oh hey, I've got a blackberry pearl, is there any way to set an alarm that stops after a few seconds? Like, how do you do yours?

----------


## Doc88888888

Hey, I just joined after having read all 17 pages (quite a lot to read, very interesting though). I have tried this technique for 2 nights now. In the first one I moved too much and this morning I just fell asleep straight after having been woken by the Alarm (I use the Apimac timer with Glass x 5).

I've had one weird dream though. I was dreaming and did a reality check (flicking a light switch) and as soon as I realised I was dreaming I woke up. I literally didn't have a single second of lucidity and no chance to rub my hands or so.

Anyway, I'll continue following this thread and eventually, after a few days of trying, I might be able to have my first lucid dream!

How long does it usually take for the SP to kick in?

----------


## Erii

So last night I took some vitamin b6. When. Firt got it about 4 weeks ago I took it for like 2 days and it only worked the first time I used it and it gave me a false awakenin I turned into an ld. So I waited a few weeks to take it again and I had the alarm setup but it didn't wake me up last night at all. But. Was having a dream and it was kind of a nightmare because we were killing these people but then I realized I was dreaming but I wanted to get out of that dream so I literally forced myself to have a false awakening so I could start the lucid dream.I don't know how I made myself but I had a false awakening and I couldn't believe it! That only lasted for a short time,but ph well  :smiley:  wl try the can wild to ight,but I will put the alarm closer to me (I think that was the problem last nigh)

----------


## Cosmix

> Oh hey, I've got a blackberry pearl, is there any way to set an alarm that stops after a few seconds? Like, how do you do yours?



I use Calendar and the app Berrybuzz (it can change the LED colors and set alert tones for like everything - its really cool).  So what I do is go to Calendar and set a Task for every morning at 4am with a 1 minute duration and reminder of 0 minutes.  Then go to Berrybuzz and set whatever ringer you want for the alarm in "Profiles".  It should only ring once.  If you need any more help lemme know.





> How long does it usually take for the SP to kick in?



For me it happens within 30 seconds of my alarm going off.





> So last night I took some vitamin b6. When. Firt got it about 4 weeks ago I took it for like 2 days and it only worked the first time I used it and it gave me a false awakenin I turned into an ld. So I waited a few weeks to take it again and I had the alarm setup but it didn't wake me up last night at all. But. Was having a dream and it was kind of a nightmare because we were killing these people but then I realized I was dreaming but I wanted to get out of that dream so I literally forced myself to have a false awakening so I could start the lucid dream.I don't know how I made myself but I had a false awakening and I couldn't believe it! That only lasted for a short time,but ph well  wl try the can wild to ight,but I will put the alarm closer to me (I think that was the problem last nigh)



Very nice, did you get to do anything in your false awakening?

My arm was completely asleep this morning when the alarm went off so I had to move to get circulation going again  :tongue2:   Had some interesting dreams afterwards though.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> I use Calendar and the app Berrybuzz (it can change the LED colors and set alert tones for like everything - its really cool).  So what I do is go to Calendar and set a Task for every morning at 4am with a 1 minute duration and reminder of 0 minutes.  Then go to Berrybuzz and set whatever ringer you want for the alarm in "Profiles".  It should only ring once.  If you need any more help lemme know.
> .



Ok sounds like what I do but without the berrybuzz. I set the alarm for 5 am, then a calendar alarm for 7 but they both make the same noise. Are you saying the app will let me change the alert noises for different alarms?

----------


## Cosmix

[QUOTE=Sarge_Maximus2;1533131]Ok sounds like what I do but without the berrybuzz. I set the alarm for 5 am, then a calendar alarm for 7 but they both make the same noise. *Are you saying the app will let me change the alert noises for different alarms?[/*QUOTE]

Yeah  :smiley:

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Sweet! Thanksa, I'll get it now and I'll let you know if I need any more help.
EDIT: I can't find the app on the rogers store and when I download it elsewhere it doesn't work.

----------


## Erii

no  :Sad:  I didn't get the chance, the dream was blurry and kept fading in and out...but I'm still happy I did that  ::D:  I've had 4 false awakenings, one was lucid but I fell back into a dream, one was a lucid dream,  this one i had last night and the other was a short LD

----------


## Cosmix

> Sweet! Thanksa, I'll get it now and I'll let you know if I need any more help.
> EDIT: I can't find the app on the rogers store and when I download it elsewhere it doesn't work.



Check out CrackBerry.com

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Ok my biggest problem now is staying awake in my head. I've done this multiple times when I've woken for my alarm but while I am awake in m y head and try to focus on my SP, I always wake up later. I need help with this area most. Plus I don't understand why it was so easy before and seems to be getting harder.

----------


## NrElAx

About alarms. If you have a blackberry phone, I just set my alarm for the time i want to be woken up and then i put my phone on auto on/off for that same time. so say i want to wake up at 6am. I just set alarm for 6am and put the phone on auto off for 6 am. I use a reminder ringtone thats like 2 seconds long and i make it beep twice and when it does my phone just turns off. But you can only use this if you dont have to get up at a certain time. I tried it last night but i woke up about 4 times before my alarm went off. I guess i get too excited.

----------


## NrElAx

Now my problem the last two nights trying this is that I wake up before my alarm goes off and then im screwed. And after that I can't fall abck to sleep for an hour. Anyone have a solution for me to not waking up before my alarm. I usually do that anyways if im going to work or school. I was thinking maybe I can try some auto suggestion

----------


## mikeac

Set the alarm earlier...?  Maybe by 30 minutes?

----------


## NrElAx

> Set the alarm earlier...?  Maybe by 30 minutes?



Im probably going to just go to bed earlier and maybe get up earlier like you said. That way it will still be darker in my room. Hopefully I get some results tonight, any results is fine with me. I've only gone through sp once and heard so many voices out of my door but I focused to much on the voices and woke up. I didnt find it scary at all. hopefully all goes well tonight ::D:

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Hey can anyone tell me the best way to remain aware without falling asleep? I've done this method successfully before but now it seems like I cvan't anymore and the biggest problem is me falling asleep when I try. Any suggestions?

----------


## Erii

> Hey can anyone tell me the best way to remain aware without falling asleep? I've done this method successfully before but now it seems like I cvan't anymore and the biggest problem is me falling asleep when I try. Any suggestions?



 just try to focus on how great the lucid dream will be, but that you HAVE to stay awake for it to happen

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> just try to focus on how great the lucid dream will be, but that you HAVE to stay awake for it to happen



Yeah thanks, I figured today that if I keep meditating (I've moved so my schedule and relaxation was affected significantly) and focusing on the dreaming, it should work better. I've also begun my dream journal and posted the two I had as my first ones. I figure I should update it every day and I'm also realizing that it's gonna be hard work but I might as well because I hate losing time due to mindless sleep.  :smiley:

----------


## NrElAx

Can anyone explain how they would perform the "actors" technique. Should I just be doing it before I go to bed and what should I be telling myself.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> Can anyone explain how they would perform the "actors" technique. Should I just be doing it before I go to bed and what should I be telling myself.



Is that the one where you pretend to be a great lucid dreamer? Basically you just ACT. You pretend you're a world-class lucid dreamer, whose never failed. You have to literally live the part and believe it completely. You just expect to have a lucid dream because you know it will work. I personally would think that telling yourself these things would give away the secret. You're better off (imho) to just believe it and feel it to be true, that way there's no doubt in your mind because of the knowledge of your intentions that would be given away if you kept telling yourself you were that good. After all, if you really ARE that good, you don't need to tell yourself, right?

----------


## Romansp

Okay, here's an interesting problem I have with this technique: I can't stay asleep long enough.  ::shock:: 
I'll set my alarm to wake me up at *5:30am*, yet I always seem to wake up *10mins-1hr* before the alarm goes off... :Sad: 

Does anyone have any ideas on how I can stay asleep until my alarm goes off (Preferably without loosing sleep, although i am willing to lose a few hours if necessary)?

Also, I remember 1 scene during which I stayed completely still and motionless. After a few seconds, clear red neon text began flashing through my vision (which I assumed to be HI). Problem with this is that my memory of it is fuzzy and blurred, plus I have no memory of how I awoke or of anything after the text, so I'm not sure if it was a failed CAN-WILD, DEILD or just a normal dream.

PS: First post ever, happy to be here on Dreamviews!

----------


## NrElAx

I did the same thing Romansp. For 5 days straight of trying it I woke up before my alarm and then couldn't fall back to sleep. The closet I got was I woke an like an hour before my alarm, fell asleep woke from my alarm and didn't move an inch and nothing happened. I've given up since because it was ruining my sleep. I'm just going to try and have some more DILDs before trying. Sorry I couldn't help

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Maybe you guys are too excited? I've also heard that if you try getting less sleep the night before the night you try it, it might help your body be more sleepy. I'm new to this too so I can't offer much more help. Good luck tho!

----------


## NrElAx

> Maybe you guys are too excited? I've also heard that if you try getting less sleep the night before the night you try it, it might help your body be more sleepy. I'm new to this too so I can't offer much more help. Good luck tho!



Yea I think at first I got excited because I got close to a DEILD before trying this. But I failed  :Sad:

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> Yea I think at first I got excited because I got close to a DEILD before trying this. But I failed



I had the same kind of thing this morning. The alarm repeted because I accidentally messed with it the night before, so I had to physically get up and turn it off, at which point I realised I needed to use the bathroom. I got back to bed and tried to WILD but all I got was the numb feeling, but didn't "drop" into SP. I got to a point where everything started to vibrate like an earthquake or something but I went up instead of down and went back to my numb state. I hope to remedy this soon and gain more control.

----------


## Cosmix

So the past couple nights I've been waking up like 15 - 30 minutes before my alarm making for a failed night.  I think ill set my alarm an hour earlier 3am and see how that goes.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> So the past couple nights I've been waking up like 15 - 30 minutes before my alarm making for a failed night.  I think ill set my alarm an hour earlier 3am and see how that goes.



3am!? When do you go to sleep?

----------


## Cosmix

Usually around 11, I have to get up at 530 every morning though.

----------


## NrElAx

So since I've been waking up before my alarm everytime I've tried this, I decided to set my alarm ealier in the day and then kind of forget about it at night. So last night when it went off, I woke up from the alarm not before it. I didn't attempt to wild at all because I just wanted to test to see if that methid works. Luckely I never have to set my alarm again because it stays on everyday.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> So since I've been waking up before my alarm everytime I've tried this, I decided to set my alarm ealier in the day and then kind of forget about it at night. So last night when it went off, I woke up from the alarm not before it. I didn't attempt to wild at all because I just wanted to test to see if that methid works. Luckely I never have to set my alarm again because it stays on everyday.



 Hope that works for ya then, let us know!

----------


## NrElAx

Im hoping it will work again tonight. Im pretty sure it should work again because when I set my alarm before bed my mind kind of sets its own alarm to wake me up. So as long as I dont remind myself to much about waking up from my alarm I should be good. I just need to play my alarm tone a lot so that when ever i hear it I will train myself not to move. I'll update tomarrow.

----------


## Romansp

Well, last night was interesting anyways. I set my alarm for 3:30 and managed to wake up to it, but my throught was so dry that it was causing me severe pain. I decided that I really did need a drink, and I felt much better after I drank a glass of water, but it still caused a failed attempt.
I returned to bed and tryed a regular WBTB WILD, which failed after about 2 minutes because of low sleep.
Interestingly, it appears that I managed to become lucid through a DILD. The only problem is that I forgot about 90% of it, except for this scene about flying above the ocean, which was right before I woke up anyways.

I'd call this attempt failed. Sure, I got a lucid dream, but it wasn't CAN-WILD and I'm really only interested in WILDs (After hearing about the insanely vivid dreams they bring you).

BTW, are CAN-WILDs anywhere near the vivid level of real-life generally?

----------


## pastry

I'd have to say this technique is wonderful. My first attempt was this morning and I almost achieved lucidity!

I did some things an earlier poster said;
- I put the alarm to go off multiple times throughout the night (4.00, 5.00, 5.30)
- I got familiar with the alarm sound and planned what I would do when I heard it (say "When I hear this I will lay still, not open my eyes, and enter a lucid dream")

I had a problem though: I had also 2 false awakenings between 5.00-5.30!
In the first one I "woke up" & It was 7.02am. I thought that I had missed the last alarm and started getting ready for school as usual, WEIRD!
The second one was much worse, not only was it a false awakening but it was also a Sleep Paralysis nightmare. In it I woke up in my bed thinking it was real life, only to find that an invisible force (much like the weird sensation of slipping into an LD when you are in SP) grab my legs, and pull me out onto the ground. It then proceeded to pull me out into the lounge and pull me all across the living room and around in circles.  ::|:  It was horrible because I was consciously aware of it, I couldn't do any reality checks, I tried to blink forcefully to wake up but it didn't work. I couldn't move at all; I was like a plank of wood. As a last ditch attempt I tried to scream (last ditch cos im not the screaming type of person) and my vocal cords werent working.
Eventually I accepted that i couldn't stop it and i just went with it. O.o Was HORRIBLE. The worst part was that it was as real as a lucid dream, I thought it was real life and something was haunting me for the first half before I clicked about the SP.

Arghhh.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> BTW, are CAN-WILDs anywhere near the vivid level of real-life generally?



Yes, they are as real as real life in my experience, even though I've only done it once.
But good attempts by the two of you none the less! I think I'll try that too and set several alarms in an effort to confuse me as to when I'm asleep and when I'm awake, might help me try to compensate with being aware, at least thats my theory. I also failed this morning but I was too tired I think, cause I slept through both of my alarms.

----------


## NrElAx

Damn that sounds pretty crazy pastry. I'd probably be freaking out a little bit lol. But I attempted last night. I'm pretty sure I woke up from my alarm but I ended up moving so I attempted to WILD but that didn't work either. But when I woke up and I was laying there(after I had moved)with my eyes closed, I started to see this blue analoge watch face. It got so real that I was looking at a watch and then all the sudden I could see this whole seen, but then it disappeared.what was that? Because it came out of no where but it was really cool.

----------


## Romansp

Awesome about as the high realism of CAN-WILDs.
Good luck to us all in our next attempts!

----------


## Brunor2

> First of all, thanks to crazyinsane for the tutorial. It's what truly got me started taking LDing seriously. I've been using this technique for over three months now, and I've got the alarm and the settings down to perfection. It works every single time, and I don't move at all when I wake up.. But despite the fact that I've got the settings down perfect, I've only had about four LDs using this technique so far. I wake up, lie perfectly still, but usually I'm either too lazy or unmotivated and fall right back asleep, or I think too much and can't fall back asleep.. I did that mistake for the first 2½ months, but now I've finally found out what I've done wrong! The technique tells you to just lie there basically when the alarm wakes you up.. That didn't work AT ALL for me. You have to start visualizing a scene, search these forums for "visualization" if you don't know how to.
> CrazyInsane, if you read this at some point, please know that I'd love to speak to you on some IM client, I have a load of questions.
> 
> Here's the perfect settings I've found after a lot of experimenting around for months.
> 
> iPod Touch / iPhone application called "12,24 Alarm" written EXACTLY that way. It allows you to do everything you need.
> I always put the alarm time 6 hours after I go to sleep. I usually put it at 6:30 later than the usual time actually, because it takes a little while for me to fall asleep.
> 
> 
> ...



I would like to thank your for suggesting that app and showing us the settings for it. I had a hard time finding an app that auto snooze. I just created a custom alarm with one piano music I had on my playlist.

I'll see how it works tonight, I think about using this alarm together with other techniques, like FILD that works great for me or DEILD, and the WILD itself.

Again, thanks to Crazyinsane and you.

----------


## menelvagor

i tried this for the first time last night, but my cell alarm has a ten second duration alarm with fade in as the shortest timeframe so I tried to set it low to hear the last few seconds, but set it too low and was running late for work when I woke up and forgot all my dreams! Trainwreck haha. I'll be trying again tonight, I have high expectations.

----------


## Brunor2

The alarm did went off last night. But the fade time was too high (15s), and the alarm set to 20seconds. I woke up right in the end of the alarmtime and wasn't awake enough to think, it was like 1 second, I just noticied the noise but dind't associated with the alarm.
So, I just have it set to 0 fade-in time and 30s alarm. Should work great tonight.

----------


## SamJoe

My phone has an alarm function which loops a sound for a minute.
What I did was record a short sound followed by a minute of silence with the voice record function and set that as my alarm sound.

This might be a solution for some people trying to find a suitable alarm so I figured I'd share this.

----------


## Brunor2

I was using my custom music, but looks like the pitch and volume wasn't loud enough, and I didn't woke up - yesterday and last night. Then I'll use the Wind Chimes as suggested, it has a better pitch and is way louder, for sure I'll wake up with this one, from this to entering a dream is just a step.

If one master this technique, it's a sure lucid every night.

----------


## Dylan Tinning

1st:




> it has a better bitch and is way louder



LOL

2nd: When he said to stay "completely still" did he mean eyes as well? because sometimes when i am trying to sleep i find that my eyes slowly move back and forth (like what they do in REM but not as fast).

3rd: Is a vibrating alarm that stops after 1 min ok? I used it twice last year when i read this thread when i was into LDing but was unsuccessful, not sure if it was the choice of alarm or because i only attempted the CANWILD twice.

Thanks for the help and the thread  ::D:

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

I don't think your eyes need to stay completely still. Remember, if you're focusing on your body and trying to keep it still too much, you won't be focusing enough on your SP or entering a dream. Since it is easy to remain still, I'd suggest just waiting for those signals to 'roll over' and such, conquer those and SP is just a few seconds away. Of course, if this technique works perfectly for you, you should already be in SP as soon as your alarm goes off.

As for a vibrating alarm, I doubt it would work. Have you ever tried waking someone up by ONLY shaking them? It rarely works unless there is audio involved as well. Good luck at any rate! I've still been unsuccessful for over a month.  :Sad:

----------


## Brunor2

> 1st:
> 
> LOL



Haha, sorry for that, was posting from my ipod and didn't noticed. Sorry hehe.

Well, today was partial success. I did set my alarm two times: one at 5:00AM and another at 7:20 AM.
The first one went off, but guess what: I didn't remembered the technique, I woke up for like 2 seconds and went back to sleep.
The second one went off, I woke up but I messed up: I slightly opened my eyes, just a bit, then remembered the technique and closed it immediately, but it was enough to mess with the SP. I felt it coming back and my right hand feeling like it was closing (usually happens when I wake up and don't move, waiting for SP), I started my visualization but wasn't able to sleep right on, rolled over and then I could sleep again until like 10am (weekend).

The good thing is that in the period between 5am and 7am I had a DILD. It was extremely short, I only remember trying to stabilize it ( I was on a street and was raining [and was raining in the waking life as well, when I woke up I noticed that] so I did a RC and started to fell the water in the street to stabilize, but I probably was in the end of a REM cycle because I was in that dream for long, and when for another non-lucid).

----------


## Romansp

I think setting more then 1 alarm has 2 benefits:

1. If you fail your first attempt and manage to fall back asleep (or fail *because* you fell asleep), you can try again when the 2nd alarm goes off.
2. During your first attempt, you won't be as worried about failure as much; making it much easier to relax, which is crucial to any WILD technique.

Personally, I use the "12,24 alarm clock" app, so I set the alarm to simply auto-snooze for 45 minutes. Hopefully this will help me master CAN-WILD quicker.

----------


## Sydney

I tried this last night.
I used a custom alarm noise for my laptop. I used earphones (you know the kind that fit in your ear, but I hung them on the thingy on the back of my bed, near my head); because I'm always worried I'll wake someone up. The custom noise was me knocking on  my computer (lol) just because I was too lazy. it was about 2 seconds long. Before I went to bed I tested it; but it wasn't very loud. I apparently never heard it last night. I might try to get one of those apps on my iPod touch, but that may be a problem because my mom, my brother, and my sister use it. Plus its broken. lol.

Any ideas on some good alarms? CrazyInsane: I would have used yours, but it would have probably jolted me awake and cause me to move in the middle of the night. Actually, it seems like a good one. I may try it tonight with stereo headphones. I guess I could keep it quiet too.

----------


## Watchman

I don't have an iPod or a Laptop!   
Does anyone use the "*Meditation Timer/Therapist Timer- Invisible Clock II*"?   Has 12 Alarms to beep or vibrate at various times... Thinking of buying one as it looks like just the job for this technique.  But are they any good?

How about those MP3 Alarm clocks though, would they work just as well?

----------


## Brunor2

I have something to tell you guys about this technique:
Huge Success ! It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.

Let me start: Today I took an afternoon nap, as always. But, I decided to try the CAN-WILD, with one thing - as I'm not very good in visualization and have tried FILD a couple of times, I combined CAN-WILD with FILD.
The result: 2 LDs and one semi in like 15 minutes. They were short lived because I was ''late'' (I have slept 14:20pm, the whole thing happened 16:40pm, I have had enough sleep by then). I finished the LDs chain at 16:55~)
I think, now, that the second and third were in the same dream, because I don't remember using the fingers.

I'll go for what I have done: First, as said, I went to nap at 14:20pm, before that I set two custom alarms in the 12,24 app: One at 15:40pm to try the CAN-WILD and one at 16:40pm for me to wake up. 
Right, I went to nap. First alarm rings, I forget about the technique, fell asleep again.
Second alarm rings, I remembered the technique, but I was afraid that I would lost the opportunity because I didn't know exactly how to transition, then I used FILD just to keep me conscious, as I am familiar with the technique and belive it's awesome if used with other techniques.
So, right, I start the fingers movement, without even moving, right that time I began to hear a not much loud, white noise, I knew I was close, then I fell my legs and members relaxing and they started to feel like they didn't exist anymore, I was now sure that I was dreaming by now. I forgot the before-standing-RC, I just got up and opened my eyes. I saw my room, but with a detail: My computer chair was down on the ground. there was others 2 or 3 school chairs along my room (one there) and the other two on the corridor, I knew I was dreaming, but I think: It is not right, there is no school chairs on my house ! Then did an nose pinch RC, the air was weak, but I could feel it. I have had chairs blocking my way in a lucid dream, a FILD, before. I used telekinesis to set my computer chair up and the others I just turned back and imagined that they weren't there, as expected, it worked.
Then I proceeded with the dream to the point I woke up. I stood still and began the FILD again, I got the same feelings, then entered another dream. In this one I woke up, but I think I didn't used FILD, I just stood still again and entered a semi-lucid one.

Well, that was a long post. You guys that are having problems with visualization, use an anchor, in this case the FILD technique, definitely it'll be my best technique, but in first place my DILDs that will be random along time, haha.

I am glad I'm making progress with this technique, I'll keep you people updated, as I'll try it again tonight.

----------


## Sydney

That is awesome, Brunor 2. I know I will have trouble with the transition, so a CAN-WILD + FILD seems like the way to go!

----------


## Brunor2

> That is awesome, Brunor 2. I know I will have trouble with the transition, so a CAN-WILD + FILD seems like the way to go!



That is good. I'm better knowing what I am doing, using FILD, than visualizing something, this way I can easly lose conscience.

----------


## Romansp

Congratulations on the success Brunor2!
Sadly, my main problem isn't with visualization, it's from the incapability to wake up to the alarm staying still.

By the way, is: "It's hard to overstate my satisfaction!" a reference to portal perhaps?

----------


## Sydney

Same here, Romansp.
Also I have trouble waking up to the alarm! Last night I never heard it. Maybe that was because I turned it down a bit; I'm afraid someone in the house will get spooked by the sound in the middle of the night  ::D:  I live with 3 siblings, so ya know. Any way I could possibly hear the alarm without waking anybody up?

----------


## Brunor2

> Congratulations on the success Brunor2!
> Sadly, my main problem isn't with visualization, it's from the incapability to wake up to the alarm staying still.
> 
> *By the way, is: "It's hard to overstate my satisfaction!" a reference to portal perhaps?*



 Haha, it is.





> Same here, Romansp.
> Also I have trouble waking up to the alarm! Last night I never heard it. Maybe that was because I turned it down a bit; I'm afraid someone in the house will get spooked by the sound in the middle of the night  I live with 3 siblings, so ya know. Any way I could possibly hear the alarm without waking anybody up?



 Probably your only choice is a vibrating alarm.

----------


## Brunor2

I didn't had any success at my nap today. The alarms didn't woke me up.

----------


## Sydney

I think I have an idea on what I could do once I achieve a CAN-WILD.

I'll do the CAN-WILD tech at exactly 6 hours after I've fallen asleep.
If that fails, then I'll do a WBTB and attempt at a WILD.
Then I might add an extra alarm an hour before I wake up in the morning.

Does that sound like too much in one night?

----------


## dfault01

This seems promising - I haven't gotten it to fully work yet, I almost entered SP, got the tinglies but then it went away.. must have moved a toe heheh  ::lol:: 

Here's another idea for an alarm- I don't have a laptop or a PC in my bedroom so this works for me. If you have a cell phone with SMS (texting) service and a google account (like gmail) you can set an event with Google Calendar for when you want the alarm to go off. Turn on the SMS reminder for the event and make sure it's set properly- I usually go with 1 minute before. You can also set multiple reminders within the same event for several alarms.

Thus, you will recieve a text at the set time and your custom alarm noise becomes whatever you have set as your text message ringtone. Unless you have your phone set to remind you at intervals that you have a new message, it'll only go off once, and you're free to enter your dream without having to move  ::mrgreen:: 

I don't text a whole lot, so I usually don't have to worry about people contacting me throughout the night. If you have to silence your phone at night or turn it off this might not be a good idea... google calendar is very basic and easy to use.. Hope this helps someone  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Good news and bad news.

Good news is: I woke up from the alarm. I had the earphones under my pillow, and my PC was turned up to full blast.
The bad news is; After I woke up from the first alarm, about 2 seconds later I heard the house make one of those noises (you know the creaking sound) twice. I got scared (I can't believe I'm still scared of SP) and opened my eyes and moved my legs. It sucks though; because today I'm going to my dad's house and my room is like a balcony (so it has no door, and the walls come up to my chest), so I don't know if I can do a CAN-WILD. When something goes off it echoes throughout the house. But what I may try is put the headphones under my pillow again, and maybe it'll be muffled. 
Hopefully tonight I'll get some results and not be afraid of SP  :smiley:

----------


## SamJoe

I'm experimenting with this technique aswell. I go to bed at about 23:30 and set my alarms at 5:00, 6:00 and 7:00 (I get normally wake at 7:30).

The alarm jolted me awake twice on the first night and I slept through the third one.

Second night yielded some progress: I woke up without moving and was quite conscious of what I was doing. However I got excited which resulted in me being a little bit too awake. I fell asleep again pretty quickly though but didn't get any SP. Same thing happened after the second and third alarm so I tried a normal WILD instead (with not much result).

Going to try this tonight at the same intervals again (seems to be working). Since this is the third night trying I hope I can master my excitement/thoughts a bit after waking up.

----------


## Brunor2

> I think I have an idea on what I could do once I achieve a CAN-WILD.
> 
> I'll do the CAN-WILD tech at exactly 6 hours after I've fallen asleep.
> If that fails, then I'll do a WBTB and attempt at a WILD.
> Then I might add an extra alarm an hour before I wake up in the morning.
> 
> Does that sound like too much in one night?



I tried 6 hours alarms before, I get too awake and can't do my techniques, like the FILD/CAN-WILD. I usually set one for 3 hours and another one for 4:30 hours.

----------


## Singularity125

> Well, last night was interesting anyways. I set my alarm for 3:30 and managed to wake up to it, but my throught was so dry that it was causing me severe pain. I decided that I really did need a drink, and I felt much better after I drank a glass of water, but it still caused a failed attempt.
> I returned to bed and tryed a regular WBTB WILD, which failed after about 2 minutes because of low sleep.
> Interestingly, it appears that I managed to become lucid through a DILD. The only problem is that I forgot about 90% of it, except for this scene about flying above the ocean, which was right before I woke up anyways.
> 
> I'd call this attempt failed. Sure, I got a lucid dream, but it wasn't CAN-WILD and I'm really only interested in WILDs (After hearing about the insanely vivid dreams they bring you).
> 
> BTW, are CAN-WILDs anywhere near the vivid level of real-life generally?



Hey, I skipped over most of this thread but I found it interesting that your dream sounds kinda like mine. I had a lucid dream this morning that ended with me flying over (well, more like into xD) the ocean. I posted it to my DJ. Anyway, this is relevant because there was a moment in the dream that I focused on the surroundings and it seemed, to me, to reach that real-life vividness (which is VERY rare for me, by the way. This might be the first time ever). It stopped when I moved on with the dream, but it was quite an experience anyways. I now have a new goal to try to attain that vividness more often. I'm rambling a bit, I know. But the point is, if a DILD can reach real-life vividness, I'm sure a CAN-WILD can.

As for the method itself, I want to try it but I think I'd wake up my roommate, and I don't want to do that. Also, I'm likely to either wake up too much and not fall back asleep, or not wake up enough. In any case, I won't be able to set an alarm. However, if I know I have to wake up at a certain time, I'm very likely to wake up a few minutes early. It's actually pretty rare for me to hear my alarm go off, because I shut it off before it gets the chance. I'm thinking that maybe if I set the intention to get up a bit earlier (like 8:00 instead of 9), that will be enough. Then I just have to remember to actually stay still! Most wild methods don't work for me because no matter how long I lay there, I only get a partial SP or numbness, and I never experience HI. Perhaps this method will skip that. We'll see!  :smiley:

----------


## Ghost94

I´m going for it tonight.

----------


## Sydney

I explained in my previous comment that I got scared of SP and moved. Also while I was laying there for that short 2 seconds, I was wondering what should I do while I wait for the SP to come. (If I have missed this in the tut, I'm sorry) So, what should I do while waiting for it?

----------


## Brunor2

> I explained in my previous comment that I got scared of SP and moved. Also while I was laying there for that short 2 seconds, I was wondering what should I do while I wait for the SP to come. (If I have missed this in the tut, I'm sorry) So, what should I do while waiting for it?



Visualize something, with tactile sensations, and visual.

----------


## Sydney

Oh yeah. My bad. I remember now.

----------


## Watchman

> Here's another idea for an alarm- I don't have a laptop or a PC in my bedroom so this works for me. If you have a cell phone with SMS (texting) service and a google account (like gmail) you can set an event with Google Calendar for when you want the alarm to go off. Turn on the SMS reminder for the event and make sure it's set properly- I usually go with 1 minute before. You can also set multiple reminders within the same event for several alarms.
> 
> Thus, you will recieve a text at the set time and your custom alarm noise becomes whatever you have set as your text message ringtone. Unless you have your phone set to remind you at intervals that you have a new message, it'll only go off once, and you're free to enter your dream without having to move 
> 
> I don't text a whole lot, so I usually don't have to worry about people contacting me throughout the night. If you have to silence your phone at night or turn it off this might not be a good idea... google calendar is very basic and easy to use.. Hope this helps someone



That really does help,..a lot! Many thanks!  I'd never heard of Google Calendar before, and I think for that your post is just as useful as *CrazyInSane's* first post (well, to me anyway!).   My tape machine mangled the cassette I was using, so needed something to replace it without having to go purchasing iPods and Laptops just for this one simple thing. 
Was going to buy an MP3 alarm clock radio, but I'll put that aside for now until I see more product reviews.   

I've been lurking around this thread for quite a long time(months) and I've been getting a few good LD results.   I don't like giving everyone the usual could've, should've and the "nearly dids".  However, I think you do eventually get to know your own mind and ways of achieving through determination and gentle persistence....   :Shades wink: 

Thanks again *dfault01*, cheers!

----------


## Romansp

Well Singularity, that certainly motivates me; knowing that you had a similar lucid dream to mine, with high vividness. Perhaps you're right, if a DILD can feel as vivid as real life, CAN-WILD can probably do wonders.

I believe that, if you wake up without an alarm clock by setting the intention to, then the technique itself should be classified as a DEILD.

I keep falling asleep after waking up, so for my next attempt, I think I'll try turning the sound up higher, and setting the alarm to play for 10 seconds instead of 5.

----------


## Brunor2

Well, mines were pretty real, not the best I have had, but it was a nap and short lived.

I do the same, Romansp. I fall asleep as soon I wake up from the alarm. My alarms play for 30 or 20 seconds on max volume.

----------


## Sydney

Well, no results. 
I set the alarm for 3:15am.
I woke up naturally (ugh) at 2:55.. which really ticked me off. So I reset the alarm to 3:45. I layed back down in bed, and kept tossing and turning. I just couldn't go back to sleep. I think it was because I came in contact with the computer. So I closed my laptop and gave up.
Tonight I think I'm going to do the same thing again.

----------


## Singularity125

> Well Singularity, that certainly motivates me; knowing that you had a similar lucid dream to mine, with high vividness. Perhaps you're right, if a DILD can feel as vivid as real life, CAN-WILD can probably do wonders.
> 
> I believe that, if you wake up without an alarm clock by setting the intention to, then the technique itself should be classified as a DEILD.
> 
> I keep falling asleep after waking up, so for my next attempt, I think I'll try turning the sound up higher, and setting the alarm to play for 10 seconds instead of 5.



Heh, well I'm glad I could motivate you.  :smiley:  My attempt didn't go so well, though. I was too excited I guess, because I woke up naturally about an hour earlier than I wanted to. That left me groggy and basically ruined my chances, even though I did get back to sleep. The main thing I need to suppress is the instinct to look at the clock every time I wake up! Sometimes, like today, starting around 8:30 I pull myself out of a drowsy state every couple minutes to look at the clock. I'm too worried I'll sleep through my alarm, or that it won't go off, I guess. I know I could do something with that drowsy half-asleep state if I can just make myself stay in bed! xD Well, there's always tomorrow, I guess. Although if I'm too tired, Saturday might be better.

----------


## dfault01

> Thanks again *dfault01*, cheers!



No problem, good luck with it.. Just keep in mind how many texts you get- they add up fast! I think I get something like 500 free non-verizon texts each month, which seems like plenty. But they're probably like $.25 each after that  ::shock:: 

I still can't get this tech to work.. Usually what happens is I'll wake up shortly after the alarm noise goes off, without remembering hearing it.. Which I assume just means I wasn't in REM sleep. Either way, I'll get out of bed to grab some juice or something and go back to bed, doing lots of RCs. Waking up increases awareness for the dreams to come in the next few hours.. and therefore increases the chances of a DILD, right?  ::roll:: 

I wanna get one of those nifty sleep cycle monitors but as far as I know they're really expensive.

----------


## Sydney

No results tonight either.
I set my alarm for 3:30, then went to bed.
Then I woke up at 12 something (like I have been for some reason the last 2 attempts)
I went back to bed. And guess what I woke up at.
3:28.
How in the world does this happen all the time!?
Oh well, I'll try again tonight. Anyone know of a solution for this? (waking up right before your alarm)

----------


## NrElAx

You can try setting the alarm earlier in the day so that you forget about it at night. But then you have to train yourself not to move when it goes off.

----------


## Cosmix

What worked for me is to every other day set your alarm for + or - 15-45 mins earlier or later.

----------


## Sydney

Once again, no real results. But, the quick awareness added to my advantage.  :smiley: 

I set one alarm for 3:30. I went to bed at about 9:15 ish. I woke up before my alarm again (ugh); maybe at about 3:00.
So I tried to go back to sleep, but couldn't fall asleep for some reason; and I heard my alarm. After I heard it, I rolled over and went back to sleep.
I woke up at about 4:45, and realized I had had a lucid dream. I was excited, but did not write it down. Then I went back onto my laptop and changed my alarm for 5:30. I got back in bed and tried to fall asleep. I just could not go to sleep. Then I heard my 5:30 alarm. (dangit) So I just gave up and tried to go back to sleep.

I guess I could try setting it to 3:30 earlier in the day so I will forget about it. I don't think I'm used to waking up after 6 hours; I think I'm used to waking up after 5.

What was weird was: Part of my lucid dream was almost like a "commercial" where a lady sold alarm clocks for 28$ each ring. (Talk about expensive)

----------


## Brunor2

You seem to go to bed very early, 9:15. Try setting alarms for like 1:15, 2:35, 3:40.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

I was able to get into SP last night before falling asleep. I just wanted to try a new method which seemed to work. Not only did I keep my mind busy by thinking about my dreams and stuff, but I focused on the air purifier in my room which helped me realize when I was falling asleep and how to keep focused on it. No LD's tho, will keep trying.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

Had another Lucid Dream friday morning! It can be read about (along with the other dreams I had that night) in my dream journal, but I used this technique throughout the night whenever I woke up so maybe it's working!

----------


## Sydney

I tried it yesterday night an hour before I was supposed to wake but I opened my eyes a teeny bit so SP went away.  :Sad:

----------


## Flamingtaco69

To anyone with the app "alarm clock pro" add this WAV file to your music directory, go to the app, make your alarm, select music, and select this one. Then go to advanced options and touch "fade in 1 minute"
volume on max.

the WAV file

the file is 1min 15secs long, and the alarm is only for the first 5 seconds, it will fade after a minute, and you won't hear anything.

----------


## Sydney

I have been attempting this tech almost every night for the past 3 weeks, and I've either slept through my alarm or woken up before it.
However, I have heard it and woken up to it and lied still. But, the first time was when I got scared; and the second was when I opened my eyes a teeny bit.
Any tips guys? I might try to put my laptop across the room so the sound won't jolt me awake; and I'm not sure what I'll do about waking up before it.

----------


## Brunor2

You wake up because of your expectation. You set the alarm with the intent of waking up, so you wake up before the alarm or close the time it'll go off, happens a lot to me, to counter this, try setting lots of alarms, one of them will work, I usually set one at each 1:20 hours, on weekdays 2 or 3 alarms only.
The best time I found to work with this technique is at afternoon naps, I didn't got it to work at night, I always forget the technique and sleep again haha; autosuggestion may fix this.

----------


## Sydney

Ohh so like; for example, if you went to bed at 9:00 and you had to wake up at 6:00, then you'd set one for 10:20, 11:40, 1:00, 2:20, 3:40, and 5:00? Something like that?

----------


## Brunor2

Yeah. Something like that. See what works best for you.

We, here at my country, had some days off, so, I created the following alarm:
I went to sleep at midnight~, one alarm at 03:30, one at 04:40, one at 06:00, 07:00 and the last at 08:00

At weekdays, when I sleep at 23:30 ~ 00:00 and wakeup at 7:00, I usually set one for 03:30 and another one at 04:25, though the technique haven't worked lately, my last an unique success was the last one I posted here, but I'll keep trying, I just need to put in my head to remember about the technique when I wake from the alarms.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

My blackberry doesn't play my recurring alarms anymore unless I reset them, any idea why this would be?

----------


## bobtoeback

Just joined, I am starting to get interested in lucid dreaming. but have had no success. I currently have the short alarm recorded onto a tape, that I get to wake me up around 5 or 6. But I can never get past waking up and falling back asleep with no consciousnesses. I sometimes try saying things like "I will be lucid dreaming" or whatever, over and over to keep my mind active. I'm going to start trying counting backwards from 100 again, seeings as I got a good alarm now. But any suggestions of what I can do? I guess I need to do more research though, since I don't know much. I have been doing reality checks more though. so I hope that might help  :tongue2:

----------


## NrElAx

> Just joined, I am starting to get interested in lucid dreaming. but have had no success. I currently have the short alarm recorded onto a tape, that I get to wake me up around 5 or 6. But I can never get past waking up and falling back asleep with no consciousnesses. I sometimes try saying things like "I will be lucid dreaming" or whatever, over and over to keep my mind active. I'm going to start trying counting backwards from 100 again, seeings as I got a good alarm now. But any suggestions of what I can do? I guess I need to do more research though, since I don't know much. I have been doing reality checks more though. so I hope that might help



All I can tell you is too not focus to much on the counting because it will keep you awake. Your main focus it to fall asleep but use an anchor to keep your mind conscious enough.

----------


## bobtoeback

> All I can tell you is too not focus to much on the counting because it will keep you awake. Your main focus it to fall asleep but use an anchor to keep your mind conscious enough.



Oh I see, cool stuff, I'll make sure I'm doing that  :wink2:

----------


## NrElAx

> Oh I see, cool stuff, I'll make sure I'm doing that



I'm no expert though. Just passing on info that some advanced LDers have told me. I'm still trying to successfully WILD myself.

----------


## bobtoeback

> I'm no expert though. Just passing on info that some advanced LDers have told me. I'm still trying to successfully WILD myself.



Ah, well fair enough. I hope I can get another Lucid Dream (I had 1, but it only seemed to last about 30 seconds  :tongue2: ) I hope you have good luck with it

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

I just finished reading over *21 pages* and some *508 posts* on CrazyInSanes CAN-WILD technique and have only found limited success.  Sadly enough there have been those that have spent three to four months of their sleeping lives faithfully working at this technique using multiple alarms and testing numberless time sequences, who have eventually given up and fallen silent.

Even our beloved host CrazyInSane who claims to have experienced remarkable success with this technique has fallen mute.  

Once again read the opening lines to this thread: 

Three (3) easy steps to an almost-guaranteed WILD every morning using a special technique that doesn't require a disruptive WBTB!  Yes, you CAN-WILD!!!

_Three (3) easy steps,_  I dont think so!  After reading 508 posts I have found that there is nothing easy at all about this technique!

_almost-guaranteed WILD every morning_  Is there anyone out there that has mastered this technique in such a way that they experience an almost-guaranteed WILD every morning?

_Yes, you CAN-WILD!!!_  Please post any on going success stories if there be any!


*As we search for the best way to optimize our goals of lucidity let us make the best use of our limited time!*  ::roll::

----------


## NrElAx

It would work for me, but I always wake up before my alarm. It took me like 30 seconds to find the alarm I needed. Maybe I will give this a shot again.

----------


## Brunor2

I didn't get your point for being so mad.

You probably did read my post, I said I had two lucids and one semi-lucid in an afternoon nap.

It's all about your will power and finding your best alarm setting, I belive no one can help you with that. I pointed this technique for your to use with the FILD technique, like I did, you can consider doing it, or not.

----------


## bobtoeback

> I just finished reading over *21 pages* and some *508 posts* on CrazyInSane’s CAN-WILD technique and have only found limited success.  Sadly enough there have been those that have spent three to four months of their sleeping lives faithfully working at this technique using multiple alarms and testing numberless time sequences, who have eventually given up and fallen silent.
> 
> Even our beloved host CrazyInSane who claims to have experienced remarkable success with this technique has fallen mute.  
> 
> Once again read the opening lines to this thread: 
> 
> “Three (3) easy steps to an almost-guaranteed WILD every morning using a special technique that doesn't require a disruptive WBTB!  Yes, you CAN-WILD!!!”
> 
> “_Three (3) easy steps,_”  I don’t think so!  After reading 508 posts I have found that there is nothing “easy” at all about this technique!
> ...



I'd assume since this thread was posted, the author has had success. Whats wrong with trying to help? I have not had it work yet, but do have faith in it. I certainly hope the creator isn't trying to conquer the world... I wish you luck in your own pursuits

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

Thanks for your help Brunor2!

In case I was misunderstood - I was just wondering what the retention rate for this technique is.  Is there anyone out there that was using this technique three months ago that is still here and having success using it?

----------


## Inphinity

hmmm, I actually think this might work for me, I have an alarm that is a mediation bell lasts about 4 seconds and is designed to gently wake you out of your meditative state, see no reason why it cant work for this.

----------


## LucidFreedoM

i believe this tutorial has fallen into the "worked for one person..the guy who made it" category

this seems to, overall, have very limited success for others

its great that this works for the creator of the tutorial, but it doesnt seem like a damn person has got it to work for them..i gave up on this a long time ago..sorry :/

----------


## Cosmix

I've had it work 3 times in about 5 weeks.  The main reason it doesn't work most days is because I wake up 15-45 minutes before my alarm goes off, so it ends up being a wasted night.  I can't tell you how many times that has happened, and I even set it for different times but it still happens  :Sad: 

I wish I could get this method to work as OP describes it because when I do manage to get it right entering SP and dreams is incredibly easy.

----------


## Sarge_Maximus2

> i believe this tutorial has fallen into the "worked for one person..the guy who made it" category
> 
> this seems to, overall, have very limited success for others
> 
> its great that this works for the creator of the tutorial, but it doesnt seem like a damn person has got it to work for them..i gave up on this a long time ago..sorry :/



Well I for one am using the principle as a launching pad for continued LD experiences. If you've got a better way, please share instead of just coming to say the obvious to those of us who are still trying to figure it out.

----------


## Kaolc

It has been a while since I posted here. I just thought I'd do a status update.

Haven't tried this method for two months now; I gave up when school started again. I get ~5 hours of sleep every night so it wouldn't work out. However, I'll be trying it the next few days.

The main problem for me has been that every single time I try the method there's a new minor thing that ruins it. When I fix the problem, a new one shows up. When I fix all the problems, the first ones start showing up again. I've been trying this method consistently from about February to August. Every single night, at least one alarm per night. I've done everything right, managed to lie still every time, and still I would just either fall asleep, remaining too unfocused to enter a LD, or wake up too much and be unable to fall back asleep. I'm not trying to put the method down or anything, I'm just telling you guys how it worked for me, as I was one of the few who actually stuck to it. I've had about five lucids because of this technique, in a total of about six months.

----------


## bobtoeback

Same with me. Recently I got into SP 2 or 3 times, so I feel I can get it to work now, but alas, the other night I couldn't sleep, and my alarm also doesnt wake me quite often. I figure I'm getting tuned with the noise...

----------


## Baron Samedi

I will try this tonight. I have used similar techniques, with good results in the beginning only. It's like my mind gets bored of a technique.

----------


## Sydney

Yea. I've frequently been using this tech, but haven't been setting my alarm lately. I have one question though. Can your mind (or body?) get immune to the sound over time? I've been using CrazyInsane's own alarm noise for my laptop. One night I set about 5 alarms. None of them woke me up! Is my mind used to it or something? The alarms don't seem to wake me up now.

----------


## bobtoeback

> Yea. I've frequently been using this tech, but haven't been setting my alarm lately. I have one question though. Can your mind (or body?) get immune to the sound over time? I've been using CrazyInsane's own alarm noise for my laptop. One night I set about 5 alarms. None of them woke me up! Is my mind used to it or something? The alarms don't seem to wake me up now.



I believe you can, and I think this is what happened to me. It never wakes me up anymore, unless I increase the volume, which I can't keep doing... I am going to not put it on for a few nights, then try again... hopefully this will reset my hearing...

----------


## Sydney

Yeah, I'm going to try it tonight; because I haven't done it for a few weeks.

----------


## ludr

OK, it seems that this thread is much more popular than my thread. So I'll just repost it here, since it is about CAN-WILD alarms.

I've read the CAN-WILD guide, and there seems to be a lot of buzz on "buying" an alarm clock. I just made an ABSOLUTELY FREE one in VS2010! I put it on my home server:
http://www.mmtq.tk/files/OpenAlarm.zip
 Extract the ZIP to anywhere you like.
 The alarm is "OpenAlarm.exe." Just input your alarm time as ex. "5:30", not "05:30." And browse to your WAV alarm.
 Included is a small batch file to convert MP3 to WAV in case you don't have WAV alarm sounds. Replace "input.mp3" with your MP3, rename it to "input.mp3", and execute the "MP3toWAV.bat" file. Good luck!

P.S. This program relies on .NET Framework 2. If the program doesn't run (it probably will starting from XP SP3), please download it from 
Download details: Microsoft .NET Framework Version 2.0 Redistributable Package (x86)

P.P.S. If you are interested, a source code repository is available at:
http://www.mmtq.tk/OpenAlarm/ 
Edit: This alarm will crop your audio to 5 seconds. Great for WILD! AND you can use my included "output.wav" which is a recognizably terrible orignal remix of the "Intel Inside" ad sound.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Hey. I used this technique, and it worked. Thanks. 

The real test is if I can get it to work consistently. My mind has a weird way of getting bored with techniques.

----------


## Romansp

You had success on your 1st try?
Could you possiblly explain your success in more detail for those who have been trying this technique for a month with no success? (In other words: me).

How much earlier then normal did you wake up? Did you set multiple alarms? How was the dream? Etc....
Either way, congratulations on the victory!  :smiley:

----------


## TheOneirologist

Alright!  I tried this technique last night for the first time with a Casio watch (I used a bowl to amplify its alarm, and it automatically turns off after ten seconds) and had a lucid dream!  I don't remember anything before the RC, so I think it was a CAN-WILD.  I woke up to my alarm, let it stop ringing, and went back to sleep.  The next thing I remember after that is struggling to raise my arms (I felt like I was submerged in Jell-O until I went lucid), finding that I had six fingers, and going lucid!

Now all that's left to do is find out if it'll work every night.  Whether I find further success or not, thank you CrazyInSane!

----------


## BridgetJones09

I have a wrist watch that sounds for 30 seconds. I can't find any shorter-timed alarm. Is 30 seconds too much? Can you LD every night with this technique? :Uhm: 
Thank you!

----------


## mcwillis

> I just finished reading over *21 pages* and some *508 posts* on CrazyInSane’s CAN-WILD technique and have only found limited success.  Sadly enough there have been those that have spent three to four months of their sleeping lives faithfully working at this technique using multiple alarms and testing numberless time sequences, who have eventually given up and fallen silent.
> 
> Even our beloved host CrazyInSane who claims to have experienced remarkable success with this technique has fallen mute.  
> 
> Once again read the opening lines to this thread: 
> 
> “Three (3) easy steps to an almost-guaranteed WILD every morning using a special technique that doesn't require a disruptive WBTB!  Yes, you CAN-WILD!!!”
> 
> “_Three (3) easy steps,_”  I don’t think so!  After reading 508 posts I have found that there is nothing “easy” at all about this technique!
> ...



The reasons for failure are as follows.  There is a man who runs weekend seminars in Russia and over the course of a weekend a phenomenal 50% have a LD/OBE.  75% have a LD/OBE in their first week.  CrazyInSane's method is exactly the same but leaves out very important facts and techniques.  Mr Raduga's method is the same from the point of view that one must wake without moving and then must practice a series of primary indirect techniques to induce a LD/OBE.  CrazyInSane uses only two of these techniques and doesnt give precise instructions on how to implement them correctly.  The two techniques he describes are rolling out and tinnitus but Mr Raduga has found from many years research that these only work for a certain percentage of people.  Mr. Raduga has tested many different techniques classed into primary and secondary indirect techniques as he calls them.  This method is the easiest and fastest method to succeed with lucid dreaming.  Mr. Raduga's manual is over 200 pages long instead of one web page followed by hundreds of disappointing posts.  If you want to have success with this method then you can get the manual for free download at obe4u.com  :smiley:

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

> The reasons for failure are as follows.  There is a man who runs weekend seminars in Russia and over the course of a weekend a phenomenal 50% have a LD/OBE.  75% have a LD/OBE in their first week.  CrazyInSane's method is exactly the same but leaves out very important facts and techniques.  Mr Raduga's method is the same from the point of view that one must wake without moving and then must practice a series of primary indirect techniques to induce a LD/OBE.  CrazyInSane uses only two of these techniques and doesnt give precise instructions on how to implement them correctly.  The two techniques he describes are rolling out and tinnitus but Mr Raduga has found from many years research that these only work for a certain percentage of people.  Mr. Raduga has tested many different techniques classed into primary and secondary indirect techniques as he calls them.  This method is the easiest and fastest method to succeed with lucid dreaming.  Mr. Raduga's manual is over 200 pages long instead of one web page followed by hundreds of disappointing posts.  If you want to have success with this method then you can get the manual for free download at obe4u.com



Yes, 

Michael Radugas book: _School of Out-of-Body Travel  1_, was the first book I read and was what got me started with lucid dreaming.  I read his book twice and viewed his videos and tried his OBE techniques over a period of about three weeks without success.  :Sad: 

mcwillis, have you had success with any of Raduga's techniques?  If so which are you having the most success with?  ::roll::

----------


## mcwillis

> Yes, 
> 
> Michael Radugas book: _School of Out-of-Body Travel  1_, was the first book I read and was what got me started with lucid dreaming.  I read his book twice and viewed his videos and tried his OBE techniques over a period of about three weeks without success. 
> 
> mcwillis, have you had success with any of Raduga's techniques?  If so which are you having the most success with?



I had a lucid dream on the third day of practice, as most students do within the first week of practice.  I find that the most powerful Primary Indirect Technique for me personally is 'Straining The Brain'

Can you describe the process of action you usually use here and I will see if I can pinpoint any mistakes you might be making.  I had to re-read the book several times as I was making mistakes.  Mr. Raduga has found from teaching this to many people over the years that failure usually results from making mistakes when practicing.  So try to describe as accurately as possible the process you use.

----------


## TheOneirologist

I admit that I haven't been able to properly use this yet, but to those who have, does the custom alarm work well?  I'm in desperate need for LDs!
I say that I haven't been able to properly use it yet because on the first night, the charger came out of the computer and it died. On the second night, the alarm went off when I happened to be awake by some other noise.  How ironic.  :Big laugh:

----------


## Mzzkc

I wish I could help ya, but the biggest issue I've run into with this method is finding a working, practical alarm that doesn't jolt me awake. Computer based options, including scripting, just aren't cutting it for me. Surprisingly, the calendar alarm on my phone worked great, and nearly got me a lucid, until the damn thing started repeating every minute. 

I know that if I can get past the alarm issue, it's a simple matter of DEILDing, which is pretty much WILD set to easy-mode. Oh and then there's the conversation I'll have to have with my roommate about it. >.>

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I wish I could help ya, but the biggest issue I've run into with this method is finding a working, practical alarm that doesn't jolt me awake.



So...for you, the MP3 in the first post doesn't work?   I may have the same problem; I noticed that even when I didn't move upon waking, I still had difficulty falling back asleep.
What do you have to say about this, CrazyInSane?

----------


## DukeDreamWalker

> I wish I could help ya, but the biggest issue I've run into with this method is finding a working, practical alarm that doesn't jolt me awake. Computer based options, including scripting, just aren't cutting it for me. Surprisingly, the calendar alarm on my phone worked great, and nearly got me a lucid, until the damn thing started repeating every minute.



Over the past week I have had some success with a vibrating wrist watch that vibrates for 5 seconds.  I usually set it to go off every hour and fifteen minutes after  I WBTB for five to six hours.  The watch can be purchased on Amazon for $70.00 and elsewhere for $30.00 if you don't mind the color pink. Here is a link:Amazon.com: vibralite 8

$61.00 here: http://www.eseasongear.com/vi8viwavlbl.html

Another less expensive option if you have an iPhone is an app called "12,24 Alarm Clock" that has amazing flexibility. Link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/12-24...331561246?mt=8

----------


## Jay12341235

Rubber banding your phone to your arm is an option for some people as well, just put it on vibrate. Also, putting it in your sock will do the trick too!

----------


## whiterain

except it probably isnt very healthy to be sleeping so close to that radiation. even if the phone is off it still emits a signal.

anyone who sleeps with their phone by the pillow please stop  :smiley:

----------


## Raspberry

Do iPods count  ::shock:: ?

----------


## whiterain

i think all electrical items emit a small signal, probaby not all harmful mind, but its the ones like wifi you want to watch out for. anyone with a router near there bed really should have a rearrange. i wouldnt worry about your ipod though im no expert. i got better sleep when i switched my elecs off at the socket at night

http://www.youtube.com/v/StXA01nXwso

----------


## Jay12341235

> except it probably isnt very healthy to be sleeping so close to that radiation. even if the phone is off it still emits a signal.
> 
> anyone who sleeps with their phone by the pillow please stop



There isn't much evidence to support that this actually causes health problems, so you shouldn't worry too much about it. However, if you feel that sleeping without electronics near you made you feel better, than you probably shouldn't put your phone in your sock lol.

It's nothing to be extremely scared about, but what whiterain says does have some valid reasoning!

----------


## whiterain

> There isn't much evidence to support that this actually causes health problems, so you shouldn't worry too much about it. However, if you feel that sleeping without electronics near you made you feel better, than you probably shouldn't put your phone in your sock lol.
> 
> It's nothing to be extremely scared about, but what whiterain says does have some valid reasoning!



thankyou jay, yes often worrying about these things without cause just makes it worse, but its good to be informed. my bro is called jay  :wink2:

----------


## Genin

There is an application called Alarm Clock Plus (free) for android which you can set to auto-dismiss after for example 3 seconds.

----------


## Cethulsus

Here's an idea. What if you record your own voice and say, " Don't move. Remeber to stay still."
I think this might remind me that the alarm went off because I am trying to WILD. Will try this! Looks fantastic  :Shades wink:

----------


## TheOneirologist

> What if you record your own voice and say, " Don't move. Remeber to stay still."



That sounds like a good idea, but I'm not sure how you would go about doing that.  Maybe you could record that phrase and save it to your computer, then set it as the file to be used on the EasyMP3 clock.  If you can find a way to do that without the use of an iPhone or iTouch (I don't have one), then that just might be what we all need.  Good job!

----------


## NatDug

Hi, Thanks for the guide! I havent had LD but i've only just started 2 days ago.
Just a tip for the alarm, Blackberry users can definitely change their alarm settings to fit this guide,  Not sure if other phones can do this but the blackberry can change settings to fit this guide perfectly  ::D:  
Will try this tonight,  One Q. I haveent mastered dream recall but does this need good DR to achieve?  Many Thanks!

----------


## MasterMind

Ok this was my first attempt. I affirmed before I fell asleep that "I am aware of when I am awake, I have my eyes closed and I don't move at all" and then I woke up from the CAN-WILD alarm with my 15 seconds long mp3 file. and I moved a bit, but then I felt the vibbrations in my body when I moved so I remembered to stay perfectly still and the vibbrations got more intense and suddenly my thoughts were very vivid and I visualized my kitchen and suddenly I was standing in the kitchen. I were very dizzy but I remembered to stabilize the dream so I looked at my hands, but they looked perfectly normal. I then rubbed my hands, but that didn't helped me either. So I closed my eyes and visualized the last picture I saw and got back, but were still dizzy and I tried the spinning technique and now the dream was more clear. Still not perfect but clear. And I walked around and then I saw my friend and suddenly I started to lose my lucidity ... This is the best WILD attempt I ever have done. So thank you so much for this method CrazyInSane = ) 

But does anybody know a GOOD stabilization technique because it doesn't seem to work for me...
Or atleast give me an example of HOW you guys do when you successfully stabilize a dream.

----------


## goonsdoom

where can i find one for the ipod that starts then stops instead of repeating  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Schlachtfeld

In the android market, you can get a free app which you just have to set is on auto-snooze for 3-5 seconds and set your snooze for 180 minutes XD (Some up thread mentioned this already, though. Just thought I'd mention it again.)

I definitely want to try this but I'm only worried that I'll fall back asleep too quickly and not have a lucid dream.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> I definitely want to try this but I'm only worried that I'll fall back asleep too quickly and not have a lucid dream.



Actually, the results can be quite unexpected.  One time I actually had trouble falling back asleep until I squirmed.  But by then I'd ruined my chances...

----------


## Schlachtfeld

Hm...interesting...I'll put this to the test tonight, then. Combined with some other lucid-dream inducing tricks that I've found on here. Let's hope for the best!

----------


## Schlachtfeld

You know, I probably could have done this already too. I woke up in SP once and felt buzzing sensations everywhere but I thought someone texted me (that's why I woke up in the first place.) So I forced myself out of my very first SP experience to discover that I only imagined my phone going off -_- 

FAIL.

----------


## Schlachtfeld

So o tried this last night and was unsuccessful. The alarm woke me up and turned off like it was supposed to. Once it did I opened my eyes and immediately shut them because I remembered what I was doing. Other than that, I didn't move a muscle.

I was lying there for a few minutes and nothing happened. No SP or anything, and I wasn't in SP already because I knew I could move. Eventually I resettled myself and fell back asleep.

Can anyone who uses this tell me what I did wrong?

----------


## mcwillis

> So o tried this last night and was unsuccessful. The alarm woke me up and turned off like it was supposed to. Once it did I opened my eyes and immediately shut them because I remembered what I was doing. Other than that, I didn't move a muscle.
> 
> I was lying there for a few minutes and nothing happened. No SP or anything, and I wasn't in SP already because I knew I could move. Eventually I resettled myself and fell back asleep.
> 
> Can anyone who uses this tell me what I did wrong?



You didn't do anything wrong.  A veteran lucid dreamer Michael Raduga states that an alarm is too much of an external stimuli to the mind upon awakening and will ruin your chances by 50-75%.

----------


## Schlachtfeld

Ah, I see.

Is there any alternative I can use?
(If not, I can go back to trying traditional WILD techniques)

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Is there any alternative I can use?



I suppose a calming alarm might make a difference, rather than one that just blares (namely the one in the OP).  Perhaps a serene tone would disturb you less, and therefore make it easier to return to the dream world.
This is just a theory...I have never actually had success with this technique, but I think the blame falls on me anyway.

----------


## Schlachtfeld

I think I'll try that out. Just in case.

----------


## goonsdoom

Well, if i ever heard myself or anyone else saying Kody, dont move, .....................ect i would do a summersault off my bed and a barrel roll to my bat. this will not work for me. any suggestions  :Shades wink:

----------


## ryguyneo

i figured out how to do this with the calendar on my phone
-set an event to happen everyday at like 4 am
-turn on the alarm, unlike the normal alarm function, it shuts off after one "BEEP BOOP BIDDLYDOOP!"
idk but u could probably do this with even simple phones
i'm tryin it tonight i'll post results

----------


## goonsdoom

Hey Crazy, i downloadind auto-shutoff alarm! i will post my results if i get reminded! i will do this for 2 weeks with or without success. if this does happen to work i will post a full VIDEO tutorial on how to use this app with correct timing other helpful apps and anything that i can.

----------


## dreamskies

Looks like a good method. I have not had a lucid dream yet but i'll give this a try and let you know how it works for a newbie. If anyone has an Ipod (I have a nano) create an alarm (under extras) set it to go off at whatever time and pick a playlist with one song.

----------


## Erii

> Ah, I see.
> 
> Is there any alternative I can use?
> (If not, I can go back to trying traditional WILD techniques)



haven't been on this thread in a long time, I'm gonna start trying the CAN WILD again.
anyways, I have an app for my IPod I use/used for this. 12,24 alarm, it has great alarms that DO NOT wake you up too much and they are calming.
If you have an ipod/iphone/ipad I recommended this app. Use the "wind chimes one" and it will go off for 5 seconds.

----------


## Erii

does anyone know of an app where I can record my voice as use it for this?

----------


## TheOneirologist

> does anyone know of an app where I can record my voice as use it for this?



Well, if you have a laptop with a microphone, you may have a program on there simply called "Sound Recorder."  You can record your voice there and then save the file to the computer.  After that, you can use the Easy MP3 Alarm Clock (see OP) to play the sound file of your voice as an alarm.
I'm not sure if certain laptops just come with the Sound Recorder software, but it can be useful if you have it.

----------


## yorkey

Tried this morning for the first time, and woke up perfectly still, but my phone alarm was going off on repeat every 2 minutes. I didn't think it would do that. So I had to move to switch it off. While I was lying there, I felt totally awake, and I didn't feel as if I would go back to sleep. Then 2 minutes after waking my alarm went off again. 

How long would a person generally lie there before feeling the transition sensations?

----------


## wolf1234lucid

Wow this tech seems amazing! I have to try it. Also if im right the app I have on my iPod touch is free then it's perfect it maps your sleep cycle and has an alarm it's perfect. I think it's called sleep cycle alarm clock

----------


## Codename

Gonna try this tonight and definitely have a lucid! Ya

----------


## Kunal19

how can i directly have an obe/astral projection through transition state..........?

----------


## ePhoeniX

I'm trying this for atleast a week, wish me luck!

----------


## Mathias

Does anyone know if there are any alarm clocks that I can buy in real life instead of using my computer? I'd keep that thing forever :<

----------


## The Sandman

I was trying something like this with my phone alarm. It was too loud. I put it under my mattress. Too loud. I put it on vibrate. It woke me up too much...though I was excited about trying my technique. I had read about Electronically Induced Lucid Dreams.

I consider this alarm idea an opportunity for an EILD at best, with a chance for an Electronically Induced Wake to WILD.

I downloaded the alarm and the 3 second sound offered in the link towards the beginning of this thread. Thanks!

I have noticed that I may wake up to a sound and dream of the sound as something else. For this reason, I may plan a sound and record it for my alarm, though I understand why it should be short.

Along these lines, I often wake up to NPR (public radio). It is calmly delivered news. This often enters my dream. Sometimes I dream about what they are talking about, and sometimes it is a modified version of what they are talking about.

This makes me think I could use a specific storyline to effect my dreams. I'll work on it and let you know ow it goes.

----------


## The Sandman

Last night I set up my computer so it would not go to sleep all night so that I could wake up with the easy mp3 alarm clock. I didn't bring the computer in my bedroom
to try it, but I did dream that my wife said it would just wake them up.  :smiley:

----------


## Carligan

I tried to CAN-WILD last night, and my first thought was "don't set the sound volume too love or you won't wake up" (I didn't realize that just the slightest sound can wake you up). So I blasted the volume up to almost full on the laptop and I ended up literally jumping out of my bed out of shock from the loud sound  ::lol::

----------


## The Sandman

Sorry about that, but it is funny as hell.

----------


## Freya

I'll try this tonight.Thanks =)

----------


## thequicks1

Your method seems too easy and too good to be true... do you even have to get into a habit of asking yourself if you're awake or remembering how you got to where you are? 

When I finally begin to remember my dreams, this technique is going to be my first.

----------


## thequicks1

Oh and how do you wake up to the alarm and not move? My first reaction to the sound is to twitch or move around a little.

----------


## Psyche

i shall definitely try this technique and post if successful, thanks dood  ::D: 

and i just wanted to share an app that we can use for ipod touch!! it's called white noise (theres a free lite version i am using) 

so its a nice app there's settings you can have an alarm/sound/selected music from your ipod play at a certain time or play for a certain duration, and its nice cuz you can set up more than one at a time which means you could fall asleep to something calming if it helps you and have it stop after a period of time or something like that, then an hour before you wake up it can play your alarm, and you can lock your ipod it will still be running, i'm still figuring it out but you should check it out!

but there's also a problem, so i tried playing around with it and welllll im sure, there must be a simpler way to make the sound/alarm/music play shorter but the shortest seems to be one minute... so that may wake you up- but one time got it to play for like 10 seconds and i can't seem to figure out how i did that... i'll keep playing around with it and see if i can figure out something easier or maybe someone else can, but i DID figure out another way, it's not too complicated!

so for example what i did is, well since the alarm will keep repeating, i created a sound file that is about one minute long, the beginning is silence and near the end it plays a short piece of nyan cat
i put the file on my ipod, and in whitenoise light added a "timer" (top right) and made the event "play music" and selected that file i made, and it will play at 6:00am
then i set another "timer" for 6:01am to exit the application, and there you have it ^^

oh and also there is a problem with this, i think it plays on max volume so if you can maybe set the volume of the file lower so that it will not startle you awake!

i shall report if this technique works for me or if i find a better application!

----------


## LucidGamer

Am definitely gonna give this one a try tonight. I've got a non-blaring alarm tone that turns off after 1 minute on my phone so hopefully.... Really wanna have a lucid dream!

----------


## Kitties

> and i just wanted to share an app that we can use for ipod touch!! it's called white noise (theres a free lite version i am using) 
> 
> so its a nice app there's settings you can have an alarm/sound/selected music from your ipod play at a certain time or play for a certain duration, and its nice cuz you can set up more than one at a time which means you could fall asleep to something calming if it helps you and have it stop after a period of time or something like that, then an hour before you wake up it can play your alarm, and you can lock your ipod it will still be running, i'm still figuring it out but you should check it out!
> 
> but there's also a problem, so i tried playing around with it and welllll im sure, there must be a simpler way to make the sound/alarm/music play shorter but the shortest seems to be one minute... so that may wake you up- but one time got it to play for like 10 seconds and i can't seem to figure out how i did that...



Just got this app and I think I figured out a way...I set an alarm for the time I wanted, then a 'stop sound' event for one minute, and set the 'fade' for both of them to 5 minutes. When it rang, the total time with a slow fade in/out was around 20 seconds. I think I'm going to try this out tonight. Thanks for the app recommendation btw, I like the rain sound on this, and I don't want to pay 99c for the other one :p

edit: Argh okay scratch that, it worked several times in a row when I was testing it but didn't seem to when it woke me up :| I think I'll just make an mp3. also I was extremely confused by the alarm in my half asleep state and moved to turn it off.

----------


## Alpha502

I'm definitely going to try this technique, it seems promising.

it definitely makes sense though- You don't really want to move at all in the morning when your alarm goes off ^^

----------


## Fsmv

I'm in the process of developing and Android application for this purpose. It's not on the market yet because it's not quite done. But it mostly works so I've just released the source code. While I'm developing you will be able to download builds here or, to be a current as possible, build the source yourself. If you'd like to contribute contact me. I'll update this post every time I upload a new build until I put it on the market. To install first make sure Settings > Applications > Unknown sources is checked then download the current version on your phone and open it.

If you discover a bug, please report it here.

Current Version: CANWILD v0.3

----------


## Freda

Trying tonight. Now i just have to move my PC's speaker set + bass to my bedroom :/

EDIT: tried, but twithced wne the alarm went of. Will try again tonight.

----------


## Crucide

> I'll definitly try this, it'S not rly a WILD at all, pretty much the same thing as a DEILD, but you induce the dream exit :3. I've done this before looking at this thread with my iPhone, but never succeded, I was always moving and I was doing it to early in the night I think. 
> 
> Whoever have a Iphone or iPod touch, you can set an Event in your calendar and you ask it to notice you 5 mins before the event, make it repeat daily, and it'll ring for about 3-4 second and then shut, you don't even need an apps.
> 
> I also use my iPod nano sometimes, the alarm is about 5sec long, but it's quite an annoying sound lol.
> 
> Anyway, great tut, I'll give you feedbacks =D



Everyone over looked this D:

This is what I do.

----------


## lukasoft

(hmm...my second attempt at posting.)

Hey, for those of you looking for another way to use an alarm that plays an mp3, I've written software that does just that. It was originally written for college students (myself included) that have changing schedules throughout the week, and allows you to set different alarm times each day, or only on specific days. I wrote it a while ago, so I cannot remember if it loops, but I don't believe it does. If it does, I can add looping as an option to enable or disable. That goes for any other changes too that may help. I know this is my first post, and I would like to introduce myself when I have more time, but for now, here is a link for those interested.

sourceforge.net/projects/studentalarm/

----------


## halfer

Well, I got that cleared up. Alarm Clock Pro doesn't have that function. Any more thoughts about a fitting app? I read the last pages, but apps mentioned here don't really have what everybody here needs

----------


## lukasoft

halfer, what are you looking for in an app that isn't provided in one of that apps above? If it would be helpful, I may be able to add more functionality to the program I listed above, I just need to know what you're looking for.

----------


## halfer

> halfer, what are you looking for in an app that isn't provided in one of that apps above? If it would be helpful, I may be able to add more functionality to the program I listed above, I just need to know what you're looking for.



I'm talking about iOS apps, actually. But thanks for the reply  :smiley: 
I've just created a 1 minute MP3 file with a 5 second Inception alarm (kick) at the end. Gonna try out *Kitties* White Noise app method today  :wink2:

----------


## Raish

yeah i know im a bit late, but im trying this tonight. thanks for typing all that down and being so specific, and sincerely thank you if this works. im using the calender thing sora suggested on the first page, but if my ipod goes off more than it should, ill try the FILD technique.

----------


## Dreamer4127

Im using the calendar too, great idea! 
If it doesnt work I can always use F.I.L.D like Raish suggested  :smiley:

----------


## Dreamer4127

1. Because the alarm is only 3 seconds, what if I don't hear it?
2. What if the room is too light to go to sleep because its day, will it still work?
3. I naturally wake up at 8 or 9am but my Mum gets me up at 7am for school. Shall I set it to 6am? 

Thank You  :smiley: 
I will let you know how it goes tonight.

----------


## lucidfish

Does anyone have an iPod app that can do the auto-shutoff without having to be open? The app I've got requires the app to stay open all night, and it'd be awesome to find a different one.

----------


## Dreamer4127

> Does anyone have an iPod app that can do the auto-shutoff without having to be open? The app I've got requires the app to stay open all night, and it'd be awesome to find a different one.



What app is that? Do you have to pay?
Try using the calendar if you have it because you can set an alert for 5 minutes minimum before the "event". Unfortunately, I never hear it :l

----------


## thequicks1

I found it extremely necessary to set the alarm after about 7 hours of sleep. This way, I woke up already feeling the 'tingling' of SP. However I am not having much luck at waking up in a comfortable position to where I don't have to move. Someone else already said this but "Chronology" is a $4 ipod application that I find works really well. However, the only reason I got it was because I had a prepaid card in my itunes account. If you're serious about this method then I recommend this app. The only problem is that the app doesn't come with many friendly "won't-startle-you-awake" noises so I'm still trying to figure out a combination of repeating noises at specific volumes.

----------


## Dreamer4127

I am going to try using my watch today, it has an alarm which lasts 30 seconds and thats good because then I will be able to hear it  :smiley:

----------


## Suratana

for those who doesn't have an Physically Alarm clock, use your body alarm clock (yourself). autosugesting yourself to wake up early than normal (with efforts and intention), it works for me. the only problem is If I concentrate on my eye lids or something like that, it give me nothing but wakefulness until more than 5 minutes, No SP or anything. what is wrong with me..??

sorry for my english... -_-!

----------


## FireDevil

Ok, so I've been trying this technique for 3 nights. I set 2 alarms, one at 5:00am and another at 7:00 just incase I dont wake up to the first one or if I just want another LD.  :smiley:  So, on the first two nights I woke up before the alarm clock because I was way to excited to try it because it seems so promosing. However, last night I woke up to the first alarm and I kept my eyes shut and everything, but then i got the whole wave of excitement and I was like damnnnnn. I felt as if last night could have been the night. I was actually suprised I didn't move at all and I kept my eyes shut, but now that I know I have enough skill to not move I believe my attempt tonight will end up as success because I have such confidence.

Oh yah. If anyone has an android powered phone if you just search 'alarm clocks' on the market, the fist choice which is called "Alarm Clock Plus" works very well for this. it has an auto dismiss feature which you can set from something like 3 secs- all the way to 2hrs and 20 mins. It also has a feature where you can solve a math equation to dismiss the alarm. I think the math feature would be good for WBTBs because itll wake the logic centre of the brain up a nit so you're even more aware when you finally do get to sleep.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Does anyone have a download for a 3-4 second mp3 alarm? The link in the op is broken...

----------


## thequicks1

I've been able to wake up and not move but I have yet to get the ringing noise that you use to "enter the dream world". I think it's either because my alarm is a little too long or that I just have to lay still for a lot longer. What I want to know is how similar this is to the regular WILD technique because if it is then I guess I just have to wait a little longer. So far I've just been getting impatient after 5-10 minutes and no LDing.

----------


## Lukeykayy

CrazyInsane was right about the app that he mentioned on page one or two. All of you overlooked it. The pro alarm application for iPod and iPhones have voices, music, long, and short tones you can use for alarms. We will be using the short tones and there perfect. I'm currently using one that is about 5 sec long. It does not repeat. Also you can use the program in the background, allowing you to put your idevice into sleep mode. It's the perfect app and I really suggest all of you that have an idevice that is serious about this technique to download it.

----------


## thequicks1

> CrazyInsane was right about the app that he mentioned on page one or two. All of you overlooked it. The pro alarm application for iPod and iPhones have voices, music, long, and short tones you can use for alarms. We will be using the short tones and there perfect. I'm currently using one that is about 5 sec long. It does not repeat. Also you can use the program in the background, allowing you to put your idevice into sleep mode. It's the perfect app and I really suggest all of you that have an idevice that is serious about this technique to download it.



I got this app. but I have yet to figure out how to set the alarm to only be 5 seconds, it just loops for me. Please help. 
So far the "Chronology" app. has worked best for me but it's a little expensive.

----------


## Lukeykayy

> I got this app. but I have yet to figure out how to set the alarm to only be 5 seconds, it just loops for me. Please help. 
> So far the "Chronology" app. has worked best for me but it's a little expensive.




Go to alarms, edit, select the one you wish to edit. Go to alert sounds and select a short alert. I use the one orchestral melody. Hit back. Scroll all the way down and turn the repeat and the snooze options both off. You should be all set.

----------


## thequicks1

> Go to alarms, edit, select the one you wish to edit. Go to alert sounds and select a short alert. I use the one orchestral melody. Hit back. Scroll all the way down and turn the repeat and the snooze options both off. You should be all set.



I got the app "Alarm Clock" from the app store from iHandy-- and those aren't the same options that are showing up in my app

----------


## ninjageckoattac

If you have a Kindle and you know your way around a terminal, you can use the aplay command and a crontab to make an alarm that plays any sound file at a certain time. I am trying this as the alarm.

----------


## Lukeykayy

> I got the app "Alarm Clock" from the app store from iHandy-- and those aren't the same options that are showing up in my app



That's because were talking about the app called "pro alarm"

----------


## thequicks1

> That's because were talking about the app called "pro alarm"



CrazyInsane was definately talking about "Alarm Clock" but now that that is specified I'll have to try it out.

----------


## thequicks1

> That's because were talking about the app called "pro alarm"



Ok I just got pro alarm and I'm a little aggravated as it is still a different app from what you were talking about.

----------


## Lukeykayy

> Ok I just got pro alarm and I'm a little aggravated as it is still a different app from what you were talking about.



You got the wrong one again, it's made by less code

----------


## JapJap

Trying this tonight! Hope CANWILD WORKS!(=

----------


## Lukeykayy

> CrazyInsane was definately talking about "Alarm Clock" but now that that is specified I'll have to try it out.



On page one he talked about the app called "pro alarm" not "alarm clock" I'm only trying to help others out so there's no need to be a smartass. If you don't like my advice or information then don't take it. It's not my fault you downloaded the wrong app.

----------


## JapJap

I downloaded both, Pro Alarm, and Alarm Clock Pro, both only snooze after 2 minutes, and when i tried it last night it didn't work properly, it wanted me to click snooze... 

Problem occurred! I remained conscious for awhile, waiting in bed to feel the SP kick in, the sound wound't stop though, so after awhile, i gave the chord of my earpiece a gentle tug, so it wouldn't be so loud. I didnt have a LD, could that slight movement been the reason I didn't feel the sleep paralysis to kick in? and does it matter how loud the alarm is?

----------


## Lukeykayy

> I downloaded both, Pro Alarm, and Alarm Clock Pro, both only snooze after 2 minutes, and when i tried it last night it didn't work properly, it wanted me to click snooze... 
> 
> Problem occurred! I remained conscious for awhile, waiting in bed to feel the SP kick in, the sound wound't stop though, so after awhile, i gave the chord of my earpiece a gentle tug, so it wouldn't be so loud. I didnt have a LD, could that slight movement been the reason I didn't feel the sleep paralysis to kick in? and does it matter how loud the alarm is?




Go to this link. This is the app I am talking about. If your still having problems read the instructions I gave to thequicks1. Here's the link to make sure you got the right app. 

Pro:Alarm - iPhone app from Less Code Ltd | Appolicious  iPhone and iPad App Directory

----------


## Drax

Hmm I tried this last night, I had the EasyMp3 Alarm Clock thing running on my computer, I didn't know how loud to put the volume however, I am a deep sleeper so I put it high, it woke me up and I managed to stay still but my eyes instantly shot open. So it must of been too loud I guess?

Problem is this being 4 seconds long I'm worried if it's too quiet I just won't awaken at all.

----------


## Drax

> Hmm I tried this last night, I had the EasyMp3 Alarm Clock thing running on my computer, I didn't know how loud to put the volume however, I am a deep sleeper so I put it high, it woke me up and I managed to stay still but my eyes instantly shot open. So it must of been too loud I guess?
> 
> Problem is this being 4 seconds long I'm worried if it's too quiet I just won't awaken at all.



Huh, strange I've been attempting this for like a week now, but I always I mean literally almost always wake up before the alarm. Sometimes 10 or 30 minutes before it goes off. Its irritating because its almost impossible to fall back to sleep while acknowledging I'm about to DIELD.

----------


## Singularity125

> Huh, strange I've been attempting this for like a week now, but I always I mean literally almost always wake up before the alarm. Sometimes 10 or 30 minutes before it goes off. Its irritating because its almost impossible to fall back to sleep while acknowledging I'm about to DIELD.



I always do that with my normal alarm. It's very rare for me to actually hear my alarm going off because I usually wake up beforehand and shut it off. I actually prefer waking up that way, but keep the alarm set for the rare occasions when I don't wake up on my own. My suggestion to you is to try to set the intention to wake up at a certain time, without setting the alarm. That way you'll be ready to WILD without even needing the jarring alarm. If I didn't have to get up early for work or classes, I would try that myself.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Hmm I tried this last night, I had the EasyMp3 Alarm Clock thing running on my computer, I didn't know how loud to put the volume however, I am a deep sleeper so I put it high, it woke me up and I managed to stay still but my eyes instantly shot open. So it must of been too loud I guess?
> 
> Problem is this being 4 seconds long I'm worried if it's too quiet I just won't awaken at all.



What 4 second file are you using?
I don't have an iphone or ipod touch so I can't use any IOS apps for this. I would love to have a 4 sec alarm on my phone.

----------


## DynoTAP

I've been practising this technique even before I read about it - Wow. Didn't know it was one. I've just been plastering free mp3 files together to make something that will wake me up within that amount of time. My only issue is since I stopped practising, it's been hard to wake up without opening my eyes and moving around.

I'm sure it will come right though.

----------


## Okidreamer

This is a very neat idea that I might try sometime soon.  For now I'm testing out the FILD technique due to a lack of technology needed.

----------


## NrElAx

> I've been practising this technique even before I read about it - Wow. Didn't know it was one. I've just been plastering free mp3 files together to make something that will wake me up within that amount of time. My only issue is since I stopped practising, it's been hard to wake up without opening my eyes and moving around.
> 
> I'm sure it will come right though.



Try and do some autosuggestion before you go to bed saying you wont open your eyes when the alarm goes off. Its worth a shot .

----------


## technoviking

DOes anyone know where the mp3 link he posted is? the link seems to be broken, also I was curious where I could find the post-transition stabilization tutorial, that link also seems broken

Thanks,

-Cory

----------


## TheOneirologist

> DOes anyone know where the mp3 link he posted is? the link seems to be broken, also I was curious where I could find the post-transition stabilization tutorial, that link also seems broken
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Cory



From personal experience, you might want to just find an MP3 that suits you.  I think I remember what the original MP3 file was: imagine a whistle, getting louder and higher in pitch for three seconds.  It may end up jolting you rather than just awakening you, so I'd recommend finding a sound that's loud enough to awaken you, but serene enough to keep you from being startled.

----------


## technoviking

Thanks! I used a sound that actually made me open my eyes which ruined it.  I think i'll find something less loud.  I think the hardest part is if its not loud enough I won't awake from my dream, if its too loud I'll wake up too much D:

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Thanks! I used a sound that actually made me open my eyes which ruined it.  I think i'll find something less loud.  I think the hardest part is if its not loud enough I won't awake from my dream, if its too loud I'll wake up too much D:



I had the same problem when I tried it.  Thinking back to it, I don't think I ever actually succeeded...  ::shock:: 
I feel like a traitor saying so, but I postponed lucid dreaming a while back over a different hobby.  But that doesn't mean I can't help others!

----------


## technoviking

hah any helpful hints are welcomed

----------


## Ethan1221

well I failed this last night because I was to excited that I couldn't fall asleep. Anyways, I will try again and we will see.

----------


## DynoTAP

> Try and do some autosuggestion before you go to bed saying you wont open your eyes when the alarm goes off. Its worth a shot .



Thanks, I'll be sure to do that.

----------


## Linkzelda

I was attempting this method, and I had a dream that my mother woke me up. I was REALLY mad because I was waiting for the alarm to set, so I tried to go back to sleep. Then I thought "Wait, my mother isn't even in my apartment!" DANG IT!!!!!! I'll keep trying  ::D:

----------


## Linkzelda

*RESULTS: I FINALLY HAD A LUCID DREAM FROM THIS METHOD!* I decided to sleep early at around 6PM yesterday. I woke up to the alarm I set up on my PC ( I used the "TIMELEFT" Alarm freeware (you can google it can find it on cnet)) and set a countdown to wake me up at around 6 hours from then. I wake up, but I don't think I was still. I just wanted to get my 5+ hours of sleep before I did the method. So I set the alarm clock for 6:15 AM or so. I go back to sleep, then I think I woke half way from that time (around 3:xx AM). But I wasn't paying attention to the guide, I wanted to sleep at most one hour before 6:15 AM, but I forgot to lol.

Anyway, I was pretty mad of waking up so early, and just shut down my laptop in rage (I didn't break it haha). I decided to say a few words and just sleep. Then BAM LUCID DREAM...check my Dream Journal ----------->My most vivid lucid dream and longest! :dd - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views It was my first time after a few weeks of not hard-coring the different methods. It was a weird lucid dream though, like I could breathe through my nose, but not easily. I didn't feel as if my chest was stuck, so I had to be in a dream. Anyway, check my DJ if you people want to.  :smiley:  Thank you CrazyInSane! Can't wait to try this method again.  ::D:

----------


## Wolfie893

hey all,
just been reading this, and i came across this unit, the FiiO S5 Speaker System 


according to the blurb, you can pick your own music/WAV/whatever as the alarm - so i'm thinking you could make your own very short alarm noise, or maybe a spoken induction/instruction type thing? 

anyways, they're on ebay for around £30, i'm wondering if it's worth a buy? 

damn, edit to take my links out cos i'm a short-timer, lol
if you google the name you'll find a few links to sellers and reviews

----------


## TheOneirologist

> hey all,
> just been reading this, and i came across this unit, the FiiO S5 Speaker System 
> 
> 
> according to the blurb, you can pick your own music/WAV/whatever as the alarm - so i'm thinking you could make your own very short alarm noise, or maybe a spoken induction/instruction type thing? 
> 
> anyways, they're on ebay for around £30, i'm wondering if it's worth a buy? 
> 
> damn, edit to take my links out cos i'm a short-timer, lol
> if you google the name you'll find a few links to sellers and reviews



No, it's probably not worth it.  There's a load of free programs out there that do the exact same thing, and all you need is a laptop to play it from (because you may not have a desktop computer in your room).  The program I use(d) is called LDTimer, although I'm not sure if I originally downloaded it by the same name.  Just take some time to look around, and I'm sure you'll find something good.

By the way, nice avatar, Linkzelda.  Twilight Princess rules!

----------


## Wolfie893

uh, yeah.
so all i need is a £several-hundred laptop rather than a thirty quid clock. 

thanks for the tip, but some of us don't have laptops or the money for them.

----------


## TheOneirologist

> uh, yeah.
> so all i need is a £several-hundred laptop rather than a thirty quid clock. 
> 
> thanks for the tip, but some of us don't have laptops or the money for them.



Ah.  Sorry for being insensitive.  Apparently you do have access to a computer, but the only way for it to be effective would be to sleep in the same room as it.  I don't know you're living conditions, so maybe I'm in no position to say this, but if you can get a computer in the room that you sleep in then it would work.

----------


## RiserEmilioX

I had a Non-Lucid Dream during this way Where there was this gameshow i was involved in. I had to evade the Rock Eating Giant worm from Penumbra Black Plague 

Penumbra: Black Plague Worm - YouTube

I have a Question:

I did set my alarm to ring for about 5 sec with a 2.4 sec delay before the phone vibration goes off.. this gives the phone time to vibrate 2 times. it woke me up (mentally)
I remember that i swallowed (dont know if it's bad) and sleep paralysis never came and i remember that i did not move. Now my question is... What caused this? Did my alarm go on for too long? Was it because i swallowed?

RiserEmilioX

----------


## surrealdreams

i want to try this but i cant seem to find an alarm clock that stops sounding after it goes off any suggestions? and can you try this while napping?

----------


## xsmoker

Thanks for sharing this great tutorial. Im really excited to try this method..
Ive been cracking my head over how to do this. But i now i found out you dont even need any software at all. Theres a function in windows that can do this, its called Task Scheduler. It works for both Windows 7 and Vista and problably older too.
How to do it:
Find Task Scheduler in Control Panel -->
Create new task and choose "Start program" -->
Instead of choosing and program, just write the path to the MP3 -->
Then right click on the created task and go to "Properties" ->
Go to "Conditions" and you can choose to start computer from standby.
This is good because you need NO software and second your computer doesnt have to be running all night it will start up automatically.
Hope this will help you get started on this if you have problems finding the proper software..

----------


## Linkzelda

> Thanks for sharing this great tutorial. Im really excited to try this method..
> Ive been cracking my head over how to do this. But i now i found out you dont even need any software at all. Theres a function in windows that can do this, its called Task Scheduler. It works for both Windows 7 and Vista and problably older too.
> How to do it:
> Find Task Scheduler in Control Panel -->
> Create new task and choose "Start program" -->
> Instead of choosing and program, just write the path to the MP3 -->
> Then right click on the created task and go to "Properties" ->
> Go to "Conditions" and you can choose to start computer from standby.
> This is good because you need NO software and second your computer doesnt have to be running all night it will start up automatically.
> Hope this will help you get started on this if you have problems finding the proper software..



Thanks! I'm going to try this out, I normally have my laptop on with a countdown timer along with my alarm clock to wake me up.  :smiley:

----------


## TankTan38

I've been trying this for the last few night; nothing interesting so far. Any suggestions for apps for iPod touch?

----------


## ryndisher

> I've been trying this for the last few night; nothing interesting so far. Any suggestions for apps for iPod touch?



 I use the 12,24 Alarm Clock Sleep Music in the app store. Works great!

----------


## TankTan38

> I use the 12,24 Alarm Clock Sleep Music in the app store. Works great!



Thanks! App looks great. I'll try it tonight to see if it gets me up.

----------


## Marsupilama

Can anyone recommend an alternative to 12,24 Alarm? I used that app several times, but don't like the fact that the shortest interval is 5 seconds and that I can't use my own sounds..

----------


## TankTan38

You can use your own sounds. It has an option for iPod or something.

----------


## Fausto

I've been trying this technique for 2 weeks now, and i dunno what the problem is. Since I'm on break now, I go to sleep at around 12 and set the alarm for 5, 5 45, and 6 30. After about successfully waking me up twice in the first week, it has generally stopped awakening me in the second week. The alarm is set at full volume on my Ipod and is about 4 seconds long. The app I'm using is called Pro:Alarm. Also, sometimes I wake up before the alarm goes off, (at times 5-10 minutes, but sometimes can be as much as 30-45 minutes), and cannot go back to sleep before the alarm actually rings. Any help?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Hrmmm, I wonder if going to bed a bit earlier than 12 would help. Different people need different spans of sleep for these kinds of methods to work, I noticed that much with my own generic WBTB. I guess in a nutshell, experiment with different times of going to bad, and/or different times to set your alarm for the CANWILD. What made me think that was the fact that you're sleeping through them. Either you're too tired and sleeping through the alarms, or getting used to it in which case try a new sound.

Good luck and please post results!

----------


## LucasPotter

Thanks, CrazyInSane! I'll try this tonight!  ::D:

----------


## LucasPotter

I've tried this two nights in a row and, so far, I got nothing.  :Sad:  The first night, my girlfriend called me one hour before the alarm, so I think that might've ruined it. Last night, I don't remember hearing the alarm. I know I set it up, but I can't remember waking up. I think I'll make it last a bit longer.  :smiley:

----------


## Fausto

> Hrmmm, I wonder if going to bed a bit earlier than 12 would help. Different people need different spans of sleep for these kinds of methods to work, I noticed that much with my own generic WBTB. I guess in a nutshell, experiment with different times of going to bad, and/or different times to set your alarm for the CANWILD. What made me think that was the fact that you're sleeping through them. Either you're too tired and sleeping through the alarms, or getting used to it in which case try a new sound.
> 
> Good luck and please post results!



I'm off break now, and back to school so I have to wake up every morning at 6 30. I'll try going to bed tonight at 10 and setting the alarms near 6, though I'm certain I'll wake up before then. Anyways, I'll modify and post results!

----------


## activa

Hi, I'm a flash developer and I've been messing around with some programs to try and help induce LDs. For example, I've got one that is set to flash a computer's screen after a certain period of time, and keep flashing after a set interval (trying to mimic the effects of the Lucidity Institute's device). It can also play sounds after a certain interval as well. Basically, it's a specialized timer/alarm clock aimed at helping achieve lucidity. I came across this forum and think this might be the right spot to offer it for discussion and testing. What would the perfect LD clock/timer/software tool look like? Maybe also include journaling capabilities?

I can make beta copies available for PC/Mac and Android (my iOS certificate is tied to my employer so I can't use that but if there's enough interest I could get my own).

----------


## HigherDream

So if this method works correctly and once i get then hang of it, i should be able to wild every night?

----------


## TheOneirologist

> What would the perfect LD clock/timer/software tool look like?



I don't mean to burst your bubble, but I'm beginning to think that there's no such thing as a perfect LD timer.  Everyone has specific needs, so I'd say that the best possible option would be a fully customizable timer that could meet those needs without including extra.  Maybe it could have an options menu in which you toggle on/off flashing lights, sounds, intervals, etc.  That way, once people know what signals reach them best, they'll be able to focus the program on that one signal and leave out anything else that could get in the way.  Is that helpful?

----------


## roland3tr

First try last night. First of all Iphone owners, although it was mentioned before, you don't need an app to do this, just use calender alarm.

Anyways, I set my calender alarm (Marimba - 7-8 seconds), woke up. The first thing I remembered was "Do not move". So I didn't move. Tried to stay as conscious as possible. Around a minute later, SP and vibrations began. Felt like being pulled to my left, but couldn't rolled out of my body. Well thats the thing about my WILDs, I've always experiencing WILD with OBE. I've had many WILDs before, but now I'm a little bit rusty  ::D: 

Result: Thank you CrazyInSane. This method is extremely effective. Those who try WILDing; SP and vibrations are the key elements of WILDs (OBE). Once you get them, if you don't lose consciousness, somehow you can manage to roll out of your body, or maybe gain some visuals.

----------


## roland3tr

Had one again last night. This method is getting very interesting  ::D:  But there was one problem, as soon as I got out of my body and adjust my visual (which was extremely vivid), I lost it pretty soon and woke up. Maybe because of the noise coming from outside, don't know.

*One thing that bugs me; well lets see, so far I've WILDed 24 times, all of them OBEs. Strange thing is that although the room is exactly the same, as soon as I went outside of my window everything changes at once. The places are not the actual places, I've never see them before, not to mention the fact that I didn't create them in dreams.

----------


## xxdanxx

Do we try to roll out of our body physically? If not, how do you do that? Try feel what its like when you actually do it?

----------


## roland3tr

> Do we try to roll out of our body physically? If not, how do you do that? Try feel what its like when you actually do it?



When you feel that transition (vibrations, sounds, images) and realize that something is wrong, you simply try to move, but not physically. That's all. When you actually do it, it feels like floating, or moving like you're drunk until you stabilize your vision.

----------


## roland3tr

I managed to the it again last night with some interesting results.  ::D:  http://www.dreamviews.org/f79/wild-%3D-ap-128787/

----------


## xxdanxx

Whilst practising this technique, I created my own alarm which allows you to change the interval in which the tune or song is played for before it goes off automatically so you don't have to move. Anyone is looking for an automatic alarm, check this out. I've added the source which is Visual Basic 2008 if you want to change anything.

Automatic Alarm.rar

----------


## Brent1938

Is the "auto-stop alarm" an iPod app??

----------


## roland3tr

There are apps for that but you don't need an app if you have ipod or iphone. Their calendar alarms go off one time and stops. Thus if you put an alarm sound which was 5-7 seconds long, it should work fine. Ex, marimba works for me.

----------


## roland3tr

Had 2 WILDs this morning again. This method is by far the best mothod for me. Waking up and staying awake for a few minutes also works, but this one feels more natural.

----------


## xxdanxx

roland, when you wake up and you are waiting for trnasition signs, what do you do?

Just lay there?
Focus on breathing
or somet different?

----------


## roland3tr

> roland, when you wake up and you are waiting for trnasition signs, what do you do?
> 
> Just lay there?
> Focus on breathing
> or somet different?



I just focus on my intention and aware of my body, like waiting for vibrations to start. Yeah I just don't move whatsoever and I don't feel my breathing either.

----------


## dhonglucid

When doing this technique, what do you usually do to keep your mind awake after the alarm wakes your mind up

----------


## roland3tr

I just focus on my intention and aware of my body, like I said above.

----------


## blahaha

This method sounds promising. I'm intrigued! I've had a high rate of success with DEILDs in the past, but I rarely wake up in the middle of the night to use the technique.





> There are apps for that but you don't need an app if you have ipod or iphone. Their calendar alarms go off one time and stops. Thus if you put an alarm sound which was 5-7 seconds long, it should work fine. Ex, marimba works for me.



How did you change the calendar alarm tune? I opened my iPhone's native calendar app and pushed the little '+' at the top to add an event, then I set an alert for the event, but the only setting I can change is the time of the alert. It plays a little "blip blip" noise about 2 seconds long and stops automatically. I'm not sure if that is enough to wake me up. If I could set it to a longer tune, e.g. marimba as you suggested, that would be perfect. I have the older iPhone 3 if it makes any difference.

There's a free app in the app store called Dream Alarm. It supposedly detects when you are in REM sleep and plays a non-looping alarm; the default track being a person whispering, "you are dreaming!" I tried to test it by gently shaking and moving my iPhone (to simulate the vibrations of a person entering REM sleep) and could not get the alarm to sound. I'll do some searching on Cydia to see if I can't find a different alarm app better suited to this technique... Nevertheless, I will attempt to use this app tonight and post my results in the morning!

----------


## roland3tr

> How did you change the calendar alarm tune? I opened my iPhone's native calendar app and pushed the little '+' at the top to add an event, then I set an alert for the event, but the only setting I can change is the time of the alert. It plays a little "blip blip" noise about 2 seconds long and stops automatically. I'm not sure if that is enough to wake me up. If I could set it to a longer tune, e.g. marimba as you suggested, that would be perfect. I have the older iPhone 3 if it makes any difference.
> 
> There's a free app in the app store called Dream Alarm. It supposedly detects when you are in REM sleep and plays a non-looping alarm; the default track being a person whispering, "you are dreaming!" I tried to test it by gently shaking and moving my iPhone (to simulate the vibrations of a person entering REM sleep) and could not get the alarm to sound. I'll do some searching on Cydia to see if I can't find a different alarm app better suited to this technique... Nevertheless, I will attempt to use this app tonight and post my results in the morning!



To change its tune: settings -> sounds -> calendar alerts

Those apps cannot really detect REM periods. I mean it's not that simple. So I would suggest sticking to calendar alarm.

----------


## blahaha

Oh, I see. Thanks. And yeah, I tried that lucid dream app for two nights and couldn't get it to work.

----------


## Krofko666

Hey guys!

I've had lucid dreams before, but it was just randomly. This time I'm trying to do it right, and this sounds like something that will work for me.

I'm just wondering, if you guys found out a way to set up an alarm for an android phone maybe? I have a PC in the room where I sleep too, but it's really loud and I'm assuming it has to be turned on and it also won't turn off after the alarm rings?

Thanks for any help, I don't have enough time on my hand to go through the whole topic, because of studying. Thanks

----------


## Sapple

maybe an alternative for those who have an Ipod: Just create a 1,5 hour audio file with basically no content except the first 5 seconds.
I took a great Beatles song for the first 5 seconds and filled the rest of the file with an audiobook which is muted.

If you have a mac with Garageband its quite easy to do this.

I am also pretty pumped to try this new method. Good luck to y'all folks

----------


## erikhee

I have no idea if there has been posted a solution to the iPod issue, just read the first 2 pages.
But I got an idea, there is an app called "Alarm Clock Pro", there is also a free version available, which features mp3 alarm support.
Maybe this will work, grab a Mp3 from your computer, download an audio editing program, like Audacity(free program) then edit the song to about 5 - 10 seconds, and then choose it for your alarm.
And turn off alarm repeat, maybe this will work?

Happy Dreaming!

----------


## WDr

Is it important that the alarm is very short so that it doesn't wake you up completely?

Some tips on a good, easy and stable anchor!  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I've got a great idea guys, I'm going to set an alarm on my laptop for this, and then if I do happen to fall asleep then I have another alarm set 20 minutes later so I can do a reguler WILD. If I can't get asleep then I'll just do a regular WILD 20 minutes early. Gives me two chances in one night without wasting much sleep.

----------


## roland3tr

> I've got a great idea guys, I'm going to set an alarm on my laptop for this, and then if I do happen to fall asleep then I have another alarm set 20 minutes later so I can do a reguler WILD. If I can't get asleep then I'll just do a regular WILD 20 minutes early. Gives me two chances in one night without wasting much sleep.



I've tried that but with 1,5 hours in between, I always misses one of them  ::D:  4 hours after I sleep usually gets me going.

----------


## Aunicul

I found a FREE app that has a short alarm. The name is *Pro:Alarm FREE*. It is ad supported but WHO CARES it's not like you're going to be looking at it when you're busy LDing anyways! 

When you finish downloading the app go to the alarm page(second icon on the bottom) and delete the preset alarm they have. Make you're own alarm at whatever time and click Alert Sound. There will be a tab called SHORT ALERTS and choose the first one there(Short Alert). When the alarm rings, it will only ring once and the Short Alert is only 3 seconds; PERFECT! THANK ME LATER LOLS.

----------


## boxin20

I tried this method . Do we need to have an alarm that will not startle you too much? Cause my alarm is darn loud and it startles me when I wake up and I always tend to open my eyes

----------


## TheOneirologist

There are two things here.  One, your alarm is startling you, and two, you're opening your eyes.  For the startling alarm, I'd recommend finding a short sound file of something soothing, like a wind instrument, and play that softly as the alarm.  It's a much more pleasant awakening than the typical alarm, I can tell you that.  I'm assuming you're not using the same program that I used, but if you can't change the sound file, find a different program or app.  As for the eyes opening, that's something that you have to train yourself to do.  One of the most common methods for doing that is using a mantra to remember not to open your eyes.  If you're thinking about keeping your eyes closed when you fall asleep, you're a lot more likely to remember not to open them when you wake up.

----------


## boxin20

> There are two things here.  One, your alarm is startling you, and two, you're opening your eyes.  For the startling alarm, I'd recommend finding a short sound file of something soothing, like a wind instrument, and play that softly as the alarm.  It's a much more pleasant awakening than the typical alarm, I can tell you that.  I'm assuming you're not using the same program that I used, but if you can't change the sound file, find a different program or app.  As for the eyes opening, that's something that you have to train yourself to do.  One of the most common methods for doing that is using a mantra to remember not to open your eyes.  If you're thinking about keeping your eyes closed when you fall asleep, you're a lot more likely to remember not to open them when you wake up.



Lol  I was using my watch :/ . I will try to look for alarm which supports custom alarm

----------


## DreamOn77

CrazyInsane I am new to this forum and to lucid dreaming and I can't wait to try his method out asap!!  If sucessful it will bring me my first lucid dream while fitting perfectly into sleep/morning schedule!  Thanks a lot for sharing such helpful info.

----------


## Marina1992

Hey everyone! I'm very new to this whole thing and happened to stumble upon this tutorial yesterday...Tried it, and although I heard the alarm, and did not move one bit, nothing happened :/ After a while I just gave up and tried to go back to sleep...But it took my like, an hour to do so  :tongue2:  Will be trying again tonight though!

----------


## mcwillis

> Hey everyone! I'm very new to this whole thing and happened to stumble upon this tutorial yesterday...Tried it, and although I heard the alarm, and did not move one bit, nothing happened :/ After a while I just gave up and tried to go back to sleep...But it took my like, an hour to do so  Will be trying again tonight though!



There are an enormous amount of disappointing posts in this thread because of two reasons.

Firstly, there are two methods here.  One is to separate from the body and have an OBE immediately upon awakening.  The other is to listen to the natural sounds one can hear inside one's head which will produce a lucid dream.  A well known researcher in this method has discovered that using an alarm drastically reduces the success of this producing an OBE or a lucid dream.  Far greater results are achieved by using a natural awakening.

Secondly, the method of listeng to the natural sounds one can hear inside one's head isn't a universal method that will work for everyone all of the time.  In fact for some people it will only work on rare occasions.

If you want to have success with this type of WILD then download this free ebook from this link

----------


## surrealdreams

I think this might work I have a cooking timer with buttons I go to sleep set it for ex 4 it wakes me up and I only use my thumb to turn it off therefore still staying in sp

----------


## Ferrom

Lucid dreaming is beginning to get frustrating. I see little-to-no success stories on any tutorial posted. Are the majority of the users on this site still attempting to have their first purposefully-induced lucid dream?

----------


## DreamGuy

Tried this last night and fell asleep. Im on break now so ill have more time to do it today.

----------


## Itsrainingnow

I tried this method for like 4 nights to no success cause my custom alarm either didn't ring or I didn't hear it, so here's the thing, this morning I woke up for school at 7, brushed my teeth and washed my face. When I returned to my room to change clothes, I was like super groggy and tired so I laid down on my bed, and I feel asleep immediately with a short dream that was continued from the night. After a while I woke up again but I was still super sleepy so I was just drifting off on bed, and I thought if I still continue thinking would I be able to have a lucid dream? AND THEN SUDDENLY my ears were ringing and I felt tingly and I just immediately knew I was in a lucid dream I mean the tingly feeling was so obvious yknow?? But the thing is I sort of can feel that my actually limbs are not moving as I tried moving my hands in my dream. like it feels really weird. And I performed a nose RC too, to double confirm. But I think I didn't 'open' my eyes in the dream so I didn't exactly get to see anything before my mind start instructing me to get up so I won't be late for school. Anyway, I finally figured it doesn't matter whether you open your eyes wake up walk wtv the most impt thing is that you must FEEL SUPER TIRED AND SLEEPY In order to enter dream state while being conscious!! So guys don't worry bout the alarm thing you CAN move your hands as long as you're still yearning for sleep afterwards. Just don't get too excited and expect too much otherwise your mind won't let you go to sleep!

----------


## TheOneirologist

> Anyway, I finally figured it doesn't matter whether you open your eyes wake up walk wtv the most impt thing is that you must FEEL SUPER TIRED AND SLEEPY In order to enter dream state while being conscious!!



I'm sure it's been done before otherwise, but it's certainly easier this way.  I guess that means I need to try lucid dreaming after I've had a big meal and am tired from the serotonin production.

----------


## chini

To anyone who doesn't want to download any software, usually there is a feature on your phones Calendar app that allows you to set a reminder, or an event. If you play around in your settings you can enable a notification or ringtone to play at the time of the event! This makes it super easy to wake up and not worry about turning off an alarm. You can even download ringtones that will work best for you and make sure that you aren't woken up too aggressively by the normal BEEP BEEP BEEP crap!  ::D: 
 :smiley:

----------


## supernaut76

I'm going to use this alarm app for iPhone: Auto-Shutoff Alarm Clock for iPhone / iPod Touch

I'm a bit sceptical about the technique though. Not as such but personally for me. The trickiest thing for me to to try not to go back to sleep immediately after I press the snooze button. When  I got lazy with WBTB. I used to just wake up and lie in bed instead but promptly fall asleep. Seemed like I needed that WBTB period. Still though, I'm going to try it as it seems fairly simple and less disruptive.

----------


## The Sandman

So, If this is Wake Induced Lucid Dreaming, I guess I used the Easy MP3 alarm for a DILD, but IT WORKED!
This was just kick ASS!
I have to admit it was only a momentary lucid, but the point was it was predictable and purposeful.

I have found that I might dream what the news is saying when I wake up with the news as my alarm. I've dreamed my brother was walking around spewing the news, and I wondered how the fu*k he could know things in that detail, and I wished he would quit sounding like the news guy.

This kind of thing has happened a lot, so instead of using the Easy MP3 by using a short sound or something, I recorded myself talking and sounding like the news, but suggesting things for myself. At one point, I said, "Reality check" 4 times. I made the 4th time hesitate to throw off the pattern so that I wouldn't get used to it and start to ignore it.

Well, one of those 4 times, I heard it in my dream. I decided to RC, and I saw 5 fingers, but I always focus and make sure it doesn't change. Sure enough, they became 6 deformed fingers. I got so excited in my dream because I knew what had happened, that I tried to find someone in my dream (stupid) to tell that it worked.

That was the extent of the dream, and my lucidity, but the point is it worked. I can think of at LEAST a few ways to modify this to take advantage of my success--to hone my method. This is kick ass! Hello lucidity!

Much love to CrazyInSane!

----------


## Draco77100

Hi everybody. I was looking through this entire thread to see if a certain iPod app was mentioned, so I wouldn't repeat anyone. But holy crap this is a huge thread!!

Anyway, the app is called Alarmed. The link is here
http://itunes.apple.com/app/id371886784

Best part is, it's a completely free app! Great for cheapskates like me  :wink2:  the best way to use this is to go to the section Reminders. These alarms will all shut themselves off automatically. Some are quite long, while others are short. You can't make your own alarm, but it still works pretty well. 

Hope this helps, and good luck!

----------


## Linkzelda

I had a successful DEILD last night attempting this. I just told my mind that at the times I arranged for the alarms to ring, I would keep my eyes closed, remain still, and realize that I'm dreaming.

Pretty decent lucid, but I kind of rushed things and went with whatever was shown to me.

EDIT:

Here's the entry, it's the first dream:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/link...-corona-40894/

----------


## gndiego

I'm trying this tonight, wish me luck!!!

----------


## azoller1

This will get me my first LD can't wait!

----------


## queenrosie

Any app that will work as a good alarm for android phones?

----------


## Nicho

Ok, so I know I'm a little late to the study and I wouldn't usually post so late after the OP, but after reading nearly every post, I've come to the conclusion that this may be one of the best induction techniques I've read about yet. I'm reading this at dinner time after another failed night at lucid dreaming. I'm still yet to have any kind of true lucid dream. I know my LD count says 1, however I don't really look at it as truly lucid as all that happened was I thought I was dreaming and I was doing reality checks, but they all failed to confirm that I was dreaming, so I never got the true realization of being aware in my dreams.

Anyway, getting back on topic, I'm going to give this method a try tonight and over the next few weeks. Coming in late might be beneficial to my studies though as after reading through the posts, I have decided to set a number of alarms, chose a mantra and if all else fails, each time I awake and fail, I will do WBTB. So in summation, I will be road testing your technique and I will post my findings after each night.

I'm looking forward to my first interactive lucid dream and hope this may be the turning point I've been waiting for. I will also link to your tutorial through my Dream Journal.

Cheers,

*Nicho...!*

----------


## eddgeric00

Well, I was wondering how long the alarm sound should be since I'm A HEAVY sleeper. 
Thanks in Advance

----------


## dallinac

This sound like it will work! I've tried WILDing many times, and have almost got there, but am never relaxed enough.  Since the Easy MP3 Alarm clock wouldn't work for me (I don't know why) I just made my own sound track on Movie Maker (basically it just shows a black screen and plays the sound when needed). I will try this tonight!
Hopefully it will be my first lucid dream!

----------


## Zelzahim

For anyone still interested in this technique and need a good alarm clock: The android app "Alarm Clock Plus" is great.

----------


## PierceHerVeil

definitely trying this tonight!

----------


## mimihigurashi

Oh my god, it worked! The second time around it worked for me, first time the loud beeping I set as alarm startled me and I moved. I don't know if someone asked this before but, what if you'd set a voice saying "don't move" as an alarm? Has anyone tried?

----------


## SamtheMan12

For any android users and possibly ios users looking for an alarm app. Alarm clock plus is a free app i found on the google playstore. It has an autodismiss option if you go in to settings. Im gonna try this out tonight sounds like a pretty solid technique, will report back tomorrow.

----------


## IcaKundvagn

Is there anyone still doing this Technique and are successful?

I have tried this technique a few times and the only problem is when I try to visualize my upcoming dream when I'm still in SP, then I'm always screwing things up. But I guess it's all about motivation and patience, to practice all the time and never give up.

So please share your attempts to this technique. I still believe this is a very good technique.

----------


## MisakaMikoto

> Is there anyone still doing this Technique and are successful?
> 
> I have tried this technique a few times and the only problem is when I try to visualize my upcoming dream when I'm still in SP, then I'm always screwing things up. But I guess it's all about motivation and patience, to practice all the time and never give up.
> 
> So please share your attempts to this technique. I still believe this is a very good technique.



In this case you might've been in NREM Phase when you woke up or just visualization was too mind engaging

I had one LD and one FA with this technique while ago but back then i didn't had a phone. I had to ask someone to wake me up
Setting up two or three alarms should guarantee 100% chance to hit REM when one of them rings
First one after like 6 - 8 hours of sleep so REM Phase  is going to be quite long.
But next alarms should ring 30 - 35 minutes after eachother so there's a high chance that it won't mess up if you landed in NREM  :Cheeky: 
Here's an example situation:

1. After seven hours of sleep alarm rings.
2. You wake up
3. You managed to be motionlessl yet nothing is happening due to waking up in NREM Sleep  :Sad: 
4. You decide to get back to sleep
5. After 30 - 35 minutes another alarm rings
6. You just hit the REM Phase but miserebly you had to sneeze for few minutes therefore breaking CAN-WILD attempt  :Sad: 
7. You fell asleep (REM Phase should go on for a long time still)
8. Once more you wake up and this time manage to keep still while being in REM Phase
9. Your starting to feel transitition
And then suddenly you find yourself on the* Beautiful Hawaii Beach* while being fully aware that it's a dream  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## flight

I've been reading about this to technique in the passed but never gave it a good go. It seems very good using the alarm as help to wake up the mind. I tried it for a few nights and got lucid last morning from it, it was like a sped up WILD. I over slept in the morning and used the app lucidweaver, also found alarm clock pro around. But wondering anyone with alarm clock pro, i go advance sound fade in but that just makes the music slowly fade in to get louder and the alarm just replays, cant stop the music from replaying whatever i do, even if its got long silence in it? Anyway it was a cool experience since most of my lucid dreams are from DILD's. I will continue doing this with the lucidweaver, and try out other apps, and hope someone can explain alarm clock pro on android. Let lucid dreaming be not just a practice but a way of life  :smiley: 
Edit: Just saw two different Alarm clock pro's another one made by Caynax and i got ihandysoft

----------


## MisakaMikoto

> I've been reading about this to technique in the passed but never gave it a good go. It seems very good using the alarm as help to wake up the mind. I tried it for a few nights and got lucid last morning from it, it was like a sped up WILD. I over slept in the morning and used the app lucidweaver, also found alarm clock pro around. But wondering anyone with alarm clock pro, i go advance sound fade in but that just makes the music slowly fade in to get louder and the alarm just replays, cant stop the music from replaying whatever i do, even if its got long silence in it? Anyway it was a cool experience since most of my lucid dreams are from DILD's. I will continue doing this with the lucidweaver, and try out other apps, and hope someone can explain alarm clock pro on android. Let lucid dreaming be not just a practice but a way of life 
> Edit: Just saw two different Alarm clock pro's another one made by Caynax and i got ihandysoft



I myself have Nokia 5200 phone so lucidweaver was the only choice
I had not much luck with it, since i guess built in sounds were too disruptive or too loud?

Few days ago a message from my provider came and this woke me up yet not disrupted.
I lied still with my eyes closed in mere fiveteen seconds successfully deilded  ::yeah:: 
So i've decided today to give once more DEILD*/*CAN-WILD a try yet with my own modified lucidweaver sounds.

I've made two of them
Modified Three Beep sound, it will now play 10 seconds yet it will start quiet and slowly increase volmue
And second one is same as above yet a little louder
If volmues are still bad it can be still adjusted through lucidweaver volmue stuff aswell  :;-): 
I've included them in attached zip file if anybody wants

Installation is simple
1. Get lucid weaver file on your pc (.jar file?)
2. Open it with winrar
3. Replace sounds with new ones
4. Close Archive
5. Put lucid weaver back onto your cellphone
6. Try stuff out
- Gong - Loudest Three Beep -
- Three Beep - Normal Volmue Three Beep -
If Gong is too loud try Three Beep and if it's aswell too loud then change volmue
Also make sure that cue amount is set to 1

Edit:
Included aswell experimental replacement of Melody one with Nokia E52 'Message 1.aac' (The tone which woke me up and resulted in successful deild back few days ago?)
Replacement technique is same, i guess?

----------


## flight

Very interesting MisakaMikoto will have to give that a shot when i'm on a pc with the net as i'm usually on my cell. 
Lucidweaver*did jar me awake a little last morning a few times, and having the sound fade in is of great benefit i would think. I have mine set for 6hours at first and then a sound go off every 30 minutes. 
I've found another free app that works, alarm clock xtreme free. Has loads of settings lets any sound you want fade in and can set it to turn off, plus set multiple alarms to increase odds.
Will continue playing round as I like the sound to fade in and not shock me awake, also thinking of adding a voice with maybe some music.

----------


## craiggarcia

Only just found this thread, and I must say this is one of the best techniques I have read. I really think this could work for me and have put the wheels is motion for getting this going. What I've just realised is that I could have been doing this for a while now. My girlfriend has M.E and she often doesn't sleep very well. Often she is still awake watching telly when I'm getting up for work at 5:10am. I've just told her that if I'm lying in bed completely still, and asleep, after about 6 hours (that's me presuming I'm in REM and dreaming), to whisper in my ear "Craig, you're dreaming, Craig, you're dreaming...". I hoping I will hear this in my dream and it will help me to become lucid. 

The reason I have replied to this thread is because I would never have thought about asking my girlfriend to do this had I not read it. Hopefully it will work. Cheers man.

----------


## MarioTheStoner

For those who are still interested and to try to keep this post alive so others can see the method  ::chuckle::  For those who are using Apple products, there is a perfect app for the smart clock which produces this sharp sound for however long you want it (2, 5, 10 seconds) it's called Alarm Clock Bud. The free version also allows you to use the smart clock

----------


## pointofbeing

Anyone who has Blackberry Bold 9000 this setup is for you, and you don't need an app.   It's probably similar for most smart phones sounds and profile settings.    

1.Go to the volume icon in the upper left right beneath the date. And click the track pad. Select a profile will pop up you will get a list of options all alerts off, normal, loud,  medium ect.   beneath all of them in this pop up is an option called change Sounds and Alerts, click it.   In the new menu click sounds for selected profile.   
Once you do this edit profile will come up, click Events-Reminders.  After this click Calender.   Now you can set up an Alarm that auto cut's off in calender, by default this is silent with no vibrations, so unless you did this you would think calender was only a pop up alarm.  you can set between 1-3 reminder tones and or 1-10 vibrations and strength of vibration.  By default even if you set these up right they are designed as business alerts in a job setting, and are set to in holster which means your phone won't work as a canwild, deild alarm. To make it work while not holstered and just sitting on your bedside, change to out of holster, or always. Once set up to your desired amount and loudness, click the back button once. This will bring up changes made! click save. Also make sure your sound is different than the one for your waking up alarm, because you want a septate noise not associated with waking up.  

2. Go to calender after you do all of 1.   Click  whatever time you want to try your deild/canwild  make sure all day is not clicked.   Under Start: list the time you want to try canwild.  Under End: Make the time the same as start.   Duration: should read 0 Hours 0 Mins if done correctly.     Make sure time zone is right. After that set reminder to 0min and recurrence to eather none, or alternatively  daily if you plan on canwilds at this same time everyday. After all that click the back button again, and click save. Congrats, it's now saved.   

3.Make a mantra that associates the sound that you chose in the 1st steps as meaning you will have a lucid dream.  This is very important for deild/canwild alarms.  Listion to the alarm noise in event's/reminders  folder you made the changes to, at the bottom is a icon labeled try it, click it many times to get used to your canwild noise while saying to yourself (not out loud or people will think your crazy ;P, or more crazy XD)  this sound means a lucid dream is going to happen.  

That's it, unfortunately not many have this phone, but if you do This is how you set it up without any downloaded software.  If anyone else wants to post set up instructions for other smart devices included sound profile reminders section that would be great, I'd love for all the different phone's deild  alarms to be under in one thread, would be great for everyone.  And it would be great putting them here, since this is the thread that started canwild alarms.

----------


## mimihigurashi

Does anyone else have this problem? When I have an alarm that's too close to my normal waking hour, like 60-90 minutes, when it goes off I just wake up WAY too much and take forever to fall back asleep. Could it be just that the alarm is too startling, or do I need to have it go off earlier so I can fall asleep much quicker?

----------


## AstralPhreak

Gonna try this out tonight!  ::D:

----------


## Venryx

I read the first page, and the last dozen or so, so I know this has been asked before.

But: has anyone gotten this to work for them the majority of the times they try it?

----------


## nordinloves

OMG u are a genius !  ::lol::

----------


## bro

This worked for me last night. Like the author pointed out, the ability of the alarm to switch off automatically after a set number of rings, is ideal. I set it to FIRST go off after 5 hours sleep, and then every 1/2 hour thereafter. I set the alarm loud enough to wake me, but not to go on long enough as to make it difficult to get back to bed. In all, each time it was set to go off, it beeped for maybe 7 or 8 seconds altogether. I googled "customizable alarms" (for those of us without smart phones) and used this PC program. It is on a site dedicated to Astral projection but can be used great for lucid dreaming. A tool like this really needs to be coupled with a working knowledge of WILD, dream signs and regular awareness throughout the day.

Lucid Dreaming & OBE alarm program (freeware)

----------


## TDHXIII

Sounds interesting. I'll be trying this for the next few days.

----------


## CrazyInSane

Great to see people are still getting mileage out of my technique... haven't been on this forum for over 5 years but I've checked in on it every now and again. Just got back into LDing again after a period off due to busy lifestyle and a lot of personal things, just in time for my 10th year on DreamViews! I can no longer update the original post unfortunately, which I would do if I could to add all the necessary updates about the new apps available on both the Apple App Store and now Google's Android Play Store (latter of was virtually unheard of back in 2009).

But for now, I can recommend using the Alarm Xtreme Free app, where you can manipulate the settings for this technique easily (I'm sure someone else here may have already mentioned it). Anyway, glad to be back here, hope everyone has been doing well! Cheers.

----------


## DreamsRock

Wow, good to see you're back! Funny thing, I took a several year break and just came back yesterday. I've always loved your technique. I don't see alarm xtreme in the apple App Store. I found xtrememac alarm clock but it won't work with this technique.

----------


## CrazyInSane

Hmm, yeah I guess it appears that app is only available for Android. I'm not very familiar with Apple apps and devices because I've only ever owned an Android smartphone, so I'm afraid I'm unsure of the particular features of the alarm apps available for Apple devices. Sorry about that. Maybe someone else can chime in.

----------


## DreamsRock

I've looked thru some earlier posts and it appears "Alarm clock bud" will do the trick - for Apple products. Trying it out and will report if this app will work for this method

----------


## Samurai

Tried last night and didn't move when my alarm went off but my dog woke up and kept moving so that was distracting me too much  :Sad:

----------


## xxPhoebusxx

> This worked for me last night. Like the author pointed out, the ability of the alarm to switch off automatically after a set number of rings, is ideal. I set it to FIRST go off after 5 hours sleep, and then every 1/2 hour thereafter. I set the alarm loud enough to wake me, but not to go on long enough as to make it difficult to get back to bed. In all, each time it was set to go off, it beeped for maybe 7 or 8 seconds altogether. I googled "customizable alarms" (for those of us without smart phones) and used this PC program. It is on a site dedicated to Astral projection but can be used great for lucid dreaming. A tool like this really needs to be coupled with a working knowledge of WILD, dream signs and regular awareness throughout the day.
> 
> Lucid Dreaming & OBE alarm program (freeware)



I'm gonna try this one. The problem for me is not waking up per se. But getting the timing right I think. So with more attempts I'll have a better chance of a lucid

----------


## DreamsRock

> I've looked thru some earlier posts and it appears "Alarm clock bud" will do the trick - for Apple products. Trying it out and will report if this app will work for this method



Ok the iphone app "Alarm clock bud" worked great!  Did not produce an obe but the app did work.

----------


## Ancrion

hey
do you have a good alarm sound for me ?

----------


## melissajuice

This sounds brilliant, I will have to try this asap!

----------


## gbbr

Hey guys!

I found a way to do this easily using the native alarm app on the iPhone. I made a video for DreamViews members here: https://www.dreamviews.com/induction...rm-iphone.html

----------


## MisakaMikoto

still using CWILD from time to time when I can be arsed to, hehe


DEILD is my go-to technique. 
it takes two lil thingies to pull it off doe

first is being in REM or close enough to REM
you can also pull off DEILD whenever you wake up
but I find it a bit harder

my ideal conditions for DEILD are waking up abruptly during ongoing dream, kinda as if it destabilized
or inducing that state through CANWILD:
- alarm clock xtreme auto-shutoff ring every 10 - 20 minutes after 6 hours of sleep
- wake up
- do DEILD
- rinse and repeat


second thingy is attention shift
you need to shift your attention towards imaginary/dream world to kickstart back dreaming process
DEILD where I do nothing but wait never worked me, I just woke back up even if I lied still for 5 minutes 
even if I just woke up in still ongoing REM phase (REM aka dreaming phase)
u kinda need to override senses with imaginary ones to certain extent

some people achieve this by visualizing dream scene
I find it tiresome especially since you need to do it when ur groggy n' awakened from sleep
I use something similar which is imagining motion
I imagine that my bed is spinning
eventually spinning motion feels real
I feel vibrations
and re-enter dream world now lucid

I also imagine sometimes that bed is moving forward backward,left and right, back and forth
Some people find one way easier than other

Helps to practice doing this before actually performing imagining spinning when waking up for DEILD unprepared
I trained in bed night before sleep

----------


## TheUncanny

If you share a bed with someone and worry about disturbing them, using a Fitbit's / fitness band's vibration function might work well for you (vibrates on the wrist when you get a text message). Pair it with an app like "Do It Later", which allows you to schedule sending text messages at specific times automatically, and you can get a pretty good result.

1st message to self: two hours before your normally wake time
2nd message to self: 30 min after that
3rd message to self: 30 min after the second message

And so on. Each text will vibrate your wrist and then stop without you needing to move. It's quiet for others but noticable for you.

----------

